# كلام فى الحب  متجدد



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

* الموضوع دا كلنا هنشارك فية
اى حد يعبر عن حالتو بصورة وكلمتين 
يعبر عن اللى جوا ناحية الحب 
الموضوع مفتوح للكل وعلى سيبل المثل 
مشاركتى اللى هى فى الاسفل

ايدى فى ايديك وعشان خاطر عنيك هاعمل اللى المستحيل بوعدك هافضل معاك هابقى ضلك حماك كل همى ان اعيش واسعدك*

*

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

جمييييييييييييل سمير
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

ميرسى يا ميرو لردك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

جميل يا سمير

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

ميرسى لردك الجمل روزى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ohannes (25 يونيو 2012)

إيه ده دا كلام كبير أوي .....دانت بتذاكر من ورانا ولا إيه
:66:​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

اية رايك فى الشغل بتاعنا دا ووورينا همتك يا بطل معانا


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يونيو 2012)

الرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

*ولا شوق ولا حب ولا دقة قلب*

* ولا شى فى الكون  يحليلى*

* ايام  بتمر من عمر  لعمر*

* يا واخدنى وشاغل  بالى*

* وليالى  ليالى  بسهر يا حبيبى ليالى*

* استنا  هواك ما يجيش  *

* وادى حال الهواء  وادى حالى*

* يا ما مشينا  روحنا وجينا*

* ليالى  وميت مشوار*

* ولك قبلنا قدرنا *

* عشقنا  الهواء   والشوق  والنار*

* يرضيك  يا حبيبى  استنا *

* النار   وتقولى  دى  جنة*

* يرضيك اللى بيجرالى *

* وليالى  ليالى بسهر  يا حبيبى ليالى*

* ولا شوق ولا حب ولا دقة قلب*

* ولا شى فى الكون  يحليلى*

* ايام  بتمر من عمر  لعمر*

* يا واخدنى وشاغل  بالى *​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

*سأل حكيم في يوم ما .. ...عن المرأة : فأجاب:
♥
♥
♥

انها وجه به اطراء °° وجسد فيه اغراء °° وقلب فيه صفاء °°وعقل رغم نقصه فيه مكر ودهاء °°

♥فإن وضعتك في قلبها °°كأنك امتلكت الدنيا بأسرها وقد ترفعك الى عنان السماء..


♥وإن وضعتك في عقلها °°فلن تنجو من بطشها وقد لايحل عليك المساء..​*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

* لا يُجِيد الصَمت .. إلا مَن تَعدى حُدود الصُراخ و لَم يَسمَعه احَد !!
 و لا يَتفنن بالضِحك ... الا مَن تَعدى حُدود البُكاء و لَم يَجد مَن يَمسح دُموعَه!



​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جمييييييييييييل سمير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​


*ميرسية اووووووووووووى لردك الجميل ربنا يباركك*


روزي86 قال:


> جميل يا سمير
> 
> ربنا يفرحك


*ميرسية اوى يا قمر لردك الجميل ربنا يخليكى ونورتى يا قمر مرة تانى*


ohannes قال:


> إيه ده دا كلام كبير أوي .....دانت بتذاكر من ورانا ولا إيه
> :66:​


*ميرسية اخويا حبيبى نورتينى ورينى همتك برضو معايا*


روزي86 قال:


> ​


*
هههههههههههههههههه صورة حلوة اووووووووووووى* 


حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك


*ميرسية ليك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ♥وإن وضعتك في عقلها °°فلن تنجو من بطشها وقد لايحل عليك المساء..[/RIGHT][/B][/SIZE][/CENTER][/SIZE][/FONT]



*عرفت منين الأسرار ديه ؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عرفت منين الأسرار ديه ؟؟؟؟؟​*


*اصلا انا خبير 
عالم خبير
هههههههههههههههههه
عملت بحث عن حياة المراة 
ههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ماما ايرينى
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> * لا يُجِيد الصَمت .. إلا مَن تَعدى حُدود الصُراخ و لَم يَسمَعه احَد !!
> و لا يَتفنن بالضِحك ... الا مَن تَعدى حُدود البُكاء و لَم يَجد مَن يَمسح دُموعَه!
> 
> 
> ...




جميييييييييييل
ربنا يباركك سمير
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

* منزل مهجور تسكنة العقارب والطيور

 قد يكون يشبه الخرابات والقبور

 ولكن عندما تدخلة المرأة تجعلة اجمل القصور

 هكذا يبدو ان المرأة سيده للجمال المسحور

 تجعل لكل قليل غالى تأخذ بجمالها العقول

 المرأة شىء" مهم برقتها وجمالها واحساسها المغمور
هكذا هو قلبى

*

*

*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*تعودت افارق احباب
 وانساهم بدمعه
 لكن انت
 جفت
 دموع
 عيني
 مانسيتك*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*---------------
 ما ادري انا مقصر
 والاانت على زعلان
 والا رساله تفرق بين احباب
 ---------------*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*---------------
 لا تتهمني بالغدر والخيانه
 اخون نفسي قبل لافكر اخونك
 ماعاش من يرضى عليك بالاهانه
 ولاخير في عمر اعيشه بدونك*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*---------------
 اعاهدك بالي خلقنا من الطين
 تبقى بقلبي لين تفنى حياتي
 ---------------*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*---------------
 رغم بعديك وتقصيرك ورغم انك معي قاطيع
 تزعل مني واجي لرضاك واحبك وارضي بالواقع
 ---------------*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*---------------
 امانه يا بعد كوني 
 ترد الضحكه لعيوني 
 انا من بعدكم ضايع 
 حزين ومنخطف لوني
 ...................*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*...................
 عذاب بقسوه تولاني
 وعيني حرمها النوم 
 أخاف الهنا تناساني
 وأعيش لحظتي محروم
 .....................*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*.....................

 لاهزك الطاري
 من الشوق راسلني
 لاتحجب إحساسك 
 عن إحساس غاليك
 صعاب قلبي تخطاها 
 وتحدى حزن سكن يمه 
 أحزان كثر الملأ خلاها 
 وقدر يبدل شقى همه
 .....................*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*....................
 جيتك وأنا أبكيك أفضفض ولو مره 
 عنا صمتي يشكيلك ب النوح والعبره
 .....................
 عجزت لأكتب بيت واحد برفقاك 
 حتى الشعر به صدمه من غيابك.. 
 .....................
 في غيبتك همومي تلاعبي
 وطاحت دموعي 
 وهاجت أحزاني
 وفاضت شجوني وضاعت أشواقي *​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*.....................
 طعنتني في حبي
 وأنا صاينك في الخفوق 
 عذبني اتهامك ليتك المر تذوق..
 .....................
 ياليتني انسان معدوم الإحساس.... 
 ماأحس بفراقك ولا أبكي غيابك.. 
 .....................
 تروح بعيد و تجيني 
 على كيفك تجر خطاك 
 بعد مايجرحك غيري
 تترجاني اشافي جروحك 
 .....................*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*.....................
 حال القدر بيننا 
 أفترقنا والحب قتال 
 ليت الشمل يودنا 
 ويصير لنا حبل الوصال
 .....................
 أتركني للحزن وحاله 
 وأنت مابحيلتك شيء 
 لاتلقى الصعب غرباله 
 ودنيا محجوبة الضي 
 .....................*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

* أنا من ضاعت موازينه 
 يبكي على جرح الزمان 
 وصار عقل بلا زينه
 مثل الذي للجد هوان 
 ....................
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ


 كلام الحب والرومانسية :



 كيف عنك أتوب والقلب حضرتك تملكه .. بتوب عن كل الذنوب وذنب 
 حبك حشى ما اتركه 

 ممكن أقول للوردة قبل ما تضم أوراقها..تصبحي على خير يا أحلى وأعذب وأرق مخلوق 



*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يوليو 2012)

ايه الكلام الجااااااااامد دا 
ربنا يباركك سمير
​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ايه الكلام الجااااااااامد دا
> ربنا يباركك سمير
> ​


*هو دا سمورة اللى نعرفو 
اية رايك فية 
وميرسى لردك الجميل
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

* الاسم : مجنونك .. العمر : أنت عمري .. الهواية : أهواك .. النهاية : أحبك *




* قالوا القمر .. قلت عالي .. قالوا الذهب .. قلت غالي .. قالوا حبيبي .. *
* قلت دوم في بالي *




* دلوني على قلب .. يحب ما يخون .. وعلى عين .. تشوف واحد .. مب مليون *




* الثلج هدية الشتاء .. والشمس هدية الصيف .. والزهور هدية الربيع .. وأنت هدية العمر *


* اللهم إني أحب عبدك هذا حبا خالصا فيك .. فاجمعني وإياه في رياض الجنان *




* دورت رسالة أرسلها لك .. ما لقيت أحلى من كلمة .. الله لا يحرمني منك *
* تعلن خطوط دمي .. عن إقلاع رحلة حبي .. الرجاء من مطار قلبك .. الإذن لها بالهبوط *


* أنت أمرك عجب عجاب .. تدخل القلب من غير دق الباب .. والله العظيم أحبك *

* أول شخص بالدنيا يستاهل كلمة .. كل عام وأنت بـ1000 خير .. يا أحلى قلب بالدنيا *

* تمر أعياد وأنت الحب عسى الله لا يفرقنا .. ترى مخباك صاير دب .. علامك ما تعيدنا *




* لو كان كل الناس مثلك .. كان الوفاء تاج على كل مخلوق *
* لو ينشري قلبك ترى الكاش مدفوع .. نشتري القلوب اللي ذبحنا غلاها *
* من حبي لك وصدقي وجنوني .. نسيت كيف أطبق جفوني .. على قلبي ولا على عيوني ؟؟ *



* على ذوقي اخترت لك اسم .. أول حرف (ر) .. الثاني (و) .. الثالث *
* (ح) .. الرابع (ي) .. (روحي)*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*حب حزين, كلام فى الحب حزين

 لماذا ياحب يأتى الفراق ؟
ويصيب كلانا العذاب وتظل فينا بذور أشتياق ويجنى كلانا الاشواك ويأتى القلب كالطير 
الجريح
************************************
شئ يغفو ولا يموت ويقتلك عن الحنين شئ يعيش داخلك حتى الموت شئ يسرق منك 
 عمرك ويضعك فى دائرة التضحيه شئ تطير به فرحا ويعلمك العطاء دون حدود
 شئ لاتتخلى عنه ولا يتخلى عنك تموت معه ويموت معك ...............
 فهل عرفت هذا الشئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   
                               هو الحــــــــــــــــب
 **************************************************
 خلاص نسيتك أبكى على لياليا زى مافى يوم بكيت عينيا أبكى وشوف الناس ألوان   
 ولاقلب ليك فيه مكان الامكان بعيته وخاينته وأشتراك قبل ماتمشى فكرتانى فى قلب
 ماكنش آنانى وفضل يدى من عمره ليالى ولاحست يوم بيه خلاص نسيتك وأمشى 
 بعيد قلبى هيعيش من الليلة دى وحيد ومابقيتش فرقه معاك طيبه خلاص هسيبك 
 لعذابك تبكى ولاحد هيحس بيك أبكى سنين وباقى عمرك هتعيش برضو حزين*​


----------



## ponponayah (5 يوليو 2012)

*أدخلني حبك.. سيدتي
مدن الأحزان
و أنا من قبلك لم أدخل
مدن الأحزان
لم أعرف أبداً
أن الدمع هو الإنسان
أن الإنسان بلا حزنٍ
ذكرى إنسان​*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> *أدخلني حبك.. سيدتي
> مدن الأحزان
> و أنا من قبلك لم أدخل
> مدن الأحزان
> ...


*ايووووووووووووووووووووووة
كدا هو انا من الصبح شغال احب لوحدى 
حبوا بقى معايا
فينك يا حبوا اعدائكم تشوفى الحب
دا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسية لردك الجميل
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*



*​ ​ *
 ها هي ليالي العيد **
 تمضي ليلة بعد ليلة **
 ساعة تلو ساعة **
 دقيقة تتبعها دقيقة **
 ثانية تدفعها ثانية **
 لحظه لحظه **

 لم يتغير شيئ  **
 لم يصلني أي أتصال **
 ولاحتى رساله **
 ولو كانت فارغه **
 لاشيئ سوى **
 رقمكِ وأسمكِ  **
 المسجل في هاتفي **
 كما هو لاجديد **

 أين أنتي   **
 في أي أرض تكونين  **
 لم أعد أحبكِ **
 نعم لم أعد كذلك **
 في العيد السابق **
 كنت أنتظر اتصالكِ بفارغ الصبر **
 في هذا العيد **
 نسيت ذلك الموعد **

 هل تعلمين ماذا أنتي لي الأن  **
 مجرد ذكريات **
 حلوه وأليمه **
 نعم أعلم أنها متضادة  **
 ولكنها يقه المرة **
 قاسية تلك اللحظات **
 بحلوها ومرها **
 تجرعت فيها العذاب والألم **
 ونزفت فيها جروحي **
 وكم سالت دموعي **

 لاأحد سواي  **
 لاأحد معي **
 فقط **
 أنا وجروحي وأحزاني **
 هاهو العيد  **
 أنتهى وأنتهيتي  **
 من حياتي للأبد **

 سأبقى وحدي  **
 أنزف جروحي وأداويهابنفسي **
 سأعيش عالمي كما هو **
 وحدي  **
 لاأحد سواي **


  الـحـــب الـحـزيــن*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

كلالالام جميل جدا ومليان معانى ميرسى سمير على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كلالالام جميل جدا ومليان معانى ميرسى سمير على الموضوع الجميل ده​


*ميرسية رورو لمشاركتك الجميلة ونتمنى مشاركتك فى الموضوع برضو بكلمتين حلوين منك عن الحب
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*الى من احببتة نفسى

  لقد وهبنى الله اجمل عطية وهى انت يا من احببتك من جذور قلبى ..... لقد    جعلتنى اكتشف اشيائا فى لم اكن اعرفها من الاساس وجعلت قلبى ينبض باستمرار    ..... تمنيت اليوم الذى تلبسنى فيه الدبله التى تربطنا وتجمعنا الى الابد    وها قد اتى اليوم وشعرت وكأننى المس بيدى القمر .... فاشكر الله على كل    عطاياه التى وهبها لى ..... فانت اجمل عطية قد وضعها الله امامى ووهبها  الى   .... فارجو من الله ان يدم علينا هذه السعادة وان يتمم فرحتنا الى ان   نبنى  بيت صغير اساسته المحبة التى اخذناها من رب المجد يسوع .... فهو  صاحب  كل  الفضل الذى وصلنا اليه الان وهو ايضا صاحب الفضل فيم سوف نصل  اليه  مستقبلا  .... 


  ارجو من كل من يرى رسالتى ان يصلى ان يكمل الله سعادتنا ويجمعنا فى بيت واحد ....

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ميرسية رورو لمشاركتك الجميلة ونتمنى مشاركتك فى الموضوع برضو بكلمتين حلوين منك عن الحب
> *​


الحب ليس كما يرسمه الناس
قلبان يخترقهما ســهــم

ليس كمـا صوره الوهم 

الحب ينبع من القلب الـى القــلب
الحــــب ^ذكـــرى
والذكرى أمل
وللأمــل حيــاة
وأجــمـــل مــافـي االحـــيــــاة هو الحب​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الحب ليس كما يرسمه الناس
> قلبان يخترقهما ســهــم
> 
> ليس كمـا صوره الوهم
> ...


*الله الله  الله 
اية يا بنتى الكلام الحلو دا الجااااااااااااااااامد دا
وهو دا الكلام الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى ويبعد عنك كل شر
ومستنيين باقى شماركتك معانا
*​


----------



## ponponayah (5 يوليو 2012)

*علَّمَني حُبُّكِ أن أحزن
وأنا مُحتَاجٌ منذُ عصور
لامرأةٍ تَجعَلَني أحزن
لامرأةٍ أبكي بينَ ذراعيها
مثلَ العُصفُور..
لامرأةٍ تَجمعُ أجزائي
كشظايا البللورِ المكسور ​*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*رغم كل صحابك اكيد حاسة انك وحيدة


رغم كل صحابك مع كل نبض اكيد في تنهيدة


استحالة تنسي حبك وتبقي انسانة جديدة


وحتي وانتي بتضحكي اراهنك لو كنتي سعيدة


وهتموتي وترجعي من تاني تعيشي دور الحبيبة


لو كلامي غلط اكيد يبقي انا عايش في دنيا غريبة


يكفيني اشوفك وفي ايدك وردة جميلة



وبسمة علي شفايفك وتقولي


لسة بحبك .. والله لسة اصيلة


اتعبني غروري*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
كنتي وردة ورحل عنها عطرها
هتقولي بحب اعيش في قصة مأساوية ولكن عمرها عمرها ما دي القصة اللي اتمني احبها
هعتبرك غلطة وقصة حب عمري ما عشتها ودلوقتي بسحب اي كلمة حب اندفعت وقولتها
لان مش هي دي يا قلبي اللي تحبها 
دي انسانة خلقت بدون قلبها
كان لازم تصحي النهاردة يا قلبي 
بدل ما يموتك غدرها ....!
دي وردة ورحل عنها عطرهاا..


انا اللي عملتلك كيان

لاني كنت شايفك ملاك مش انسان

حبي ليكي كان بيحسسك بالامان

حب يحميكي ويرعاكي من غدر الزمان

دلوقتي اصبحتي زي اي شىء كان

وبندم اني وفتلك يوم يا رمز الاحزان 

دلوقتي مبقاش ليكي عندي اي مكان

ولا تستاهلى اني اعتبرك غير جاااان 

طلعلي في كابوس وصحيت منة علي 

صحيح انا اللي بحبي عملتلك كيان


/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*هدوء ما بعد العاصفة
بعد الاشواق 
بعد اللقاءات
بعد سماع اعذب العبارات بعد حب فا ا ا ت 
سكووووت
هدوء تام ....! 
هل الحب مااات.....؟
لا اعرف شىء عن اللي كان حبيبي
لا اعلم لمتي سيظل السكات 
هل اصبحت عن عبارة تحكيها من ضمن الحكايات
هل خلاص نسيني....؟ 
هل سيحب غيري...؟
لم استطع اسمع دقات الساعات بدون اللي كانت معي في كل الاوقات
ضحكتها .. ابتسامتها .. سكوتها.. احلامنا .. وعودها .. فرش بيتناا ...آ آ آ ه 
كله مات
كان بأمكاني اغير الكون لنكون سعداء
لكنها لم تستطع ان تضحي حتي بتفكيرها وفضلت البعاد
احيانا اتساءل ... ؟
هل احبتني فعلااا ..؟؟
ام اني فشلت ان احتويها
هل انا مخطىء او كنت مقصر... ؟؟
ام انها لا تستاهل من يحيا ليهاا
هل هي الاّن مستريحة البال هل كنت بالنسبة لها هم وانزاال
اتساءل واتساءل...؟؟ ولا اصل لشىء غير السكات 
ومو بأيدي غير ان انتظر يمكن 
يدق علياا الباب
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/__*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*بدون عنوان
وكمان بتقولي انك مظلمتنيش
تموتيني بغدرك وعوزاني تاني اعيش
دانتي في بعدك ازاي هأّمن تاني خلاص مفيش
دايما كنت بقولك بحلم بحب زي حبى ومتبعديش
بجد وفيتي بكل جرح خوفت منة ومفهمتيش
للاسف انتي مش جنيتي عليا انا ومظلمتنيش
انتي جنيتي علي اي انسانة بعدك وحقها متحبنيش
لاني مش هديها لا وفائي ولا اخلاصي عشان متجرحنيش
دة اذا كان اصلا في انسانة تستحق .... اظن مفيش ....!!!
عيشتيني في وهم اسمة الحب
افتكرت انك حبتيني وفيكي زايي قلب
لم اتخيل انك جسد بدون نبض
شوفتيني في الاول عريس علي حصان ابيض
ولكن لم تحبيني كحبيب بيوفي لما بيوعد
انا مش شايفك لا من زاوية ولا من اي نقط
لية ... هتقولي بتحبيني..؟؟!
طب منين وانتي بتسبيني .....!!!*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*دانتي ضيعتي معالم الحب وحرقتي حنيني.....
كل مكان بشوف فية صورتك
كل مكان بسمع فية صوتك
كل مكان .. كل مكان
الحياة بقت كلها احزان
ومش شايف فيها اي الوان
غير جرحي اللي هيفضل واجعك طول الزمان
طب لية خلتيني احبك وترميني علي ارض السيوف
دانتي الوحيدة اللي عارفة اني من الفراق بموت من الخوف
دمعتي اللي انتي مش شيفاها ولا حساها دلوقتي بتقولك والله حرام 
بتقولك كنتي بعدتي عن عيني اللي بقت من الدموع فيضان
الدمع بقي زي الجمر نازل معلم عالخد مش عارف يمكن انا علية صعبان 
ولا بيقولي تستاهل ... خد كمااان....!!!
فاكرة ... فاكرة اول يوم شوفتك فيها.......؟؟ *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*بعديها قولتي انت الحبيب اللي اتمني اعيش معاة الحياة بلياليها
فاكرة ... فاكرة لما قولتي ان روحك في ايدي....؟؟ 
وكام كلمة بحبك كنتي بتعيدي وتزيدي..............
_____________________________*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*_____________________________
طولت عليكي الكلام 
بس بجد عمري ما هسامحك لانة حرام
مهما كانت اعذراك
مفيش حبيب بيسيب حبيبة حتي لو الدنيا انهارت
مهما كان تفكيرك
اوعي اكون زي اي واحد جرحتية فوقي لضميرك
بالنسبالك بقي عادى
تدمري وتجرحي .... راجعي نفسك واوعي تتمادي
فات تقريبا شهر ... خلاص عوزاني اغيب
وتقولي علياا كان حب ولكن محصلش نصيب
بذمتك انتي كدة مرتاحه
كل اللي سمعوني اتهموكي في حبك بكل صراحه
لسة حاسة ان ضميرك تمام
هيفوت عليكي اعوام واعوام
وذنبي هيزيد عندك كمان وكمان
واخر كلامي بقولك سلام
من قلب عيشتية في أّمان
وادام عيني بيموت من الحرمان
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*خلاص


خلاص .. ذهبنا الي طريق الخلاص
لا عاد حب ينفع ولا اخلاص
دفنا بأدينا مشاعرنا الملتهبة ادام الناس
لأننا عايشين في زمن رخص فية معني الاحساس
مفيش مكان غير الاحزان أياا كان الاساس
سلمنا قلوبنا هدية للحياة علي طبق من ماس 
حبيبتي.......
خلاص انسي الحبيب
لأن شمسي لازم تغيب
وان رأيتيني يوما من بعيد
أعلمى أن
هذا ظهري وأني راحل بكل تأكيد....!!!*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*بتقولي مانت اهوة لسة عايش
أة طبعاا .. لسة عايش
والحياة وردية .. وكل شىء جميل في عنيا
وعايش فرحان والدنيا كلها أمان حواليا
وقلبي زي ماهو لسة هيحب تاني بكل قوة
ولا كأن في جرااح مدفونة جوة
ما خلاص بقي عادي .. الاسى اصبح عنواني
ولو وصفولك الحزن .. تعالي دوب في حرماني
ودمى اصبح ملطخ في كل مكان بوجدانى
هل تستطيعين ان تخمدي بوسادة كل جرح منه اعانى
قبل ان اسمع جوابك
بقولهالك من مكانى
سلمتلك قلبي وفية كل حناني
رجعتية علي كفنة وقولتي دة زمانى
اترين ان اعطيكي البقايا
وتهديني قلب من تانى......!!؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*




ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا .. " دموع" ..
وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب بلا .. " رجوع " ..
وما اصعب أن تشعر .. " بالضيق" .. 
وكأن المكان من حولك .. "يضــــــيق " ..

************** 

مااصعب ان تتكلم بلا صوت 
ان تحيى كى تنتظر الموت 
مااصعب ان تشــــعر بالســـــــأم 
فترى كل من حولك عـدم 
ويسودك احساس الندم 
على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه 

*************** *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

**************** 

ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن العميق 
وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق 
تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق ..
بلا هـدفٍ ... بلا شــريكٍ ... بلا رفيــقٍ 
وتصير انت و الحزن و الندم فريق 
وتجد وجهك بين الدموع غريق 
و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق 

****************** 

مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد 
بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ 
تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..
تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب 
جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..
جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.. *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*كلام حزين , واحلى كلام حب, كلام حب حزين
اليوم انا جايب لكم بعض الكلمات الحزينه واتمنى تعجبكم نبدأ..

 تعودت افارق احباب
 وانساهم بدمعه
 لكن انت
 جفت
 دموع
 عيني
 مانسيتك
 ---------------
 ما ادري انا مقصر
 والاانت على زعلان
 والا رساله تفرق بين احباب
 ---------------
 لا تتهمني بالغدر والخيانه
 اخون نفسي قبل لافكر اخونك
 ماعاش من يرضى عليك بالاهانه
 ولاخير في عمر اعيشه بدونك
 ---------------
 اعاهدك بالي خلقنا من الطين
 تبقى بقلبي لين تفنى حياتي
 ---------------
 رغم بعديك وتقصيرك ورغم انك معي قاطيع
 تزعل مني واجي لرضاك واحبك وارضي بالواقع
 ---------------
 امانه يا بعد كوني 
 ترد الضحكه لعيوني 
 انا من بعدكم ضايع 
 حزين ومنخطف لوني
 ...................
 عذاب بقسوه تولاني
 وعيني حرمها النوم 
 أخاف الهنا تناساني
 وأعيش لحظتي محروم
 .....................

*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*.....................

 لاهزك الطاري
 من الشوق راسلني
 لاتحجب إحساسك 
 عن إحساس غاليك
 صعاب قلبي تخطاها 
 وتحدى حزن سكن يمه 
 أحزان كثر الملأ خلاها 
 وقدر يبدل شقى همه
 .....................
 جيتك وأنا أبكيك أفضفض ولو مره 
 عنا صمتي يشكيلك بصوت النوح والعبره
 .....................
 عجزت لأكتب بيت واحد برفقاك 
 حتى الشعر به صدمه من غيابك.. 
 .....................
 في غيبتك همومي تلاعبي
 وطاحت دموعي 
 وهاجت أحزاني
 وفاضت شجوني وضاعت أشواقي 
 .....................
 طعنتني في حبي
 وأنا صاينك في الخفوق 
 عذبني اتهامك ليتك المر تذوق..
 .....................
 ياليتني انسان معدوم الإحساس.... 
 ماأحس بفراقك ولا أبكي غيابك.. 
 .....................
 تروح بعيد و تجيني 
 على كيفك تجر خطاك 
 بعد مايجرحك غيري
 تترجاني اشافي جروحك *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*.....................
 حال القدر بيننا 
 أفترقنا والحب قتال 
 ليت الشمل يودنا 
 ويصير لنا حبل الوصال
 .....................
 أتركني للحزن وحاله 
 وأنت مابحيلتك شيء 
 لاتلقى الصعب غرباله 
 ودنيا محجوبة الضي 
 .....................

 أنا من ضاعت موازينه 
 يبكي على جرح الزمان 
 وصار عقل بلا زينه
 مثل الذي للجد هوان 
 ....................
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

* كلام الحب والرومانسية :



 كيف عنك أتوب والقلب حضرتك تملكه .. بتوب عن كل الذنوب وذنب 
 حبك حشى ما اتركه 

 ممكن أقول للوردة قبل ما تضم أوراقها..تصبحي على خير يا أحلى وأعذب وأرق مخلوق 




 الاسم : مجنونك .. العمر : أنت عمري .. الهواية : أهواك .. النهاية : أحبك 




 قالوا القمر .. قلت عالي .. قالوا الذهب .. قلت غالي .. قالوا حبيبي .. 
 قلت دوم في بالي 




 دلوني على قلب .. يحب ما يخون .. وعلى عين .. تشوف واحد .. مب مليون 




 الثلج هدية الشتاء .. والشمس هدية الصيف .. والزهور هدية الربيع .. وأنت هدية العمر 


 اللهم إني أحب عبدك هذا حبا خالصا فيك .. فاجمعني وإياه في رياض الجنان 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

* دورت رسالة أرسلها لك .. ما لقيت أحلى من كلمة .. الله لا يحرمني منك 
 تعلن خطوط دمي .. عن إقلاع رحلة حبي .. الرجاء من مطار قلبك .. الإذن لها بالهبوط 


 أنت أمرك عجب عجاب .. تدخل القلب من غير دق الباب .. والله العظيم أحبك 

 أول شخص بالدنيا يستاهل كلمة .. كل عام وأنت بـ1000 خير .. يا أحلى قلب بالدنيا 

 تمر أعياد وأنت الحب عسى الله لا يفرقنا .. ترى مخباك صاير دب .. علامك ما تعيدنا 




 لو كان كل الناس مثلك .. كان الوفاء تاج على كل مخلوق 
 لو ينشري قلبك ترى الكاش مدفوع .. نشتري القلوب اللي ذبحنا غلاها 
 من حبي لك وصدقي وجنوني .. نسيت كيف أطبق جفوني .. على قلبي ولا على عيوني ؟؟ 



 على ذوقي اخترت لك اسم .. أول حرف (ر) .. الثاني (و) .. الثالث 
 (ح) .. الرابع (ي) .. (روحي)
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*كلام عن الحب​*​*

إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء

الحـــــــــب
تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة
لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة

تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان
لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد

هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة من الطهارة والنظارة 
والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة 
في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفضيع
وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع والكبرياء.

وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم
فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته
ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه
ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك

لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا
الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال

الحــــــــــــــــب

كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،
سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان

أخيراً الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا
إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا
الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــهويسعدنــا ونسعــده
وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا
بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا
ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو
احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي منهــم

ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب

هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش
فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة
هو سلامة النفس في أعماق الأبدية هو العلم الوحيد الذي كلما أبحرت فيه أزددت جهلا
هو مجرد ثرثرة والأصدقاء هم كل ما يعتد به
هو أضطراب الحياة.. والصداقة سكونها وراحتها
الحب أعمق..
لكن الصداقة أوسع
لا تتزوج الا عن حب , ولكن تأكد أن من تحب هو جدير بحبك
الحب مرض, والزواج صحة , والمرض والصحة لا يلتقيان
أستمرار الحب بعد الزواج فن يجب تعلمه
لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب صديقه
الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن
ملطوش*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*كلام عــن الحــــــــــــــب 




إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء

الحـــــــــب 
تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة
لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة

تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان
لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد

هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة
من الطهارة والنظارة والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع
بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفضيع
وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع والكبرياء.

وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم
فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته
ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه 
ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك

لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا 
الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال 

الحــــــــــــــــب
كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا 
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا 
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،
سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان

أخيراً الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا
إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا 
الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــهويسعدنــا ونسعــده 
وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا 
بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا 
ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو 
احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان 
أي
منهــم



ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب
( وليم شكسبير )* 
*الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق
( كامل الشناوي )* 
*قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة
( بيرون )* 
*الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها
( سيمون دى برافو )* 
*الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون*
*الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها*
*الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .*
*الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله
( بيرون )* 
*




*
*الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب
( جان جاك روسو )* 
*قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة*
*الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت .*
*· الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء .*
*الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب
( جيرالدي )* 
*مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . .
و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل* *
( بيرون )* 
*إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف
محمود عباس العقاد )* 
*من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد*
*في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها*
*الحب أعمى
(أفلاطون)* 
*الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها
(شوبنهاور)* 
*




يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة* *
(جارلسون)* 
*الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل
(ريشتر)* 
*الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت
(لابرويير)* 
*الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة
(تشارلز ثوب)* 
*الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى
(أنيس منصور)* 
*الحب أنانية اثنين
(مدام دو ستال)* 
*الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً
(فيون)* 
*ما الحب إلا جنون
(شكسبير)* 
*الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل
(هيلين رونالد)* 
*الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك
(مثل ألماني)* 
*



*
*إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك
(علي مراد)* 
*الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ،
وهذه هي مصيبتنا* *
(برنارد شو)* 
*إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً
(علي مراد)* 
*الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون
(شكسبير)* 
*إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها
(برنيس)* 
*الحب دمعة وابتسامة
(جبران)* 
*يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها
(شلر)* 
*إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . .
إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك* *
(كلارك جيبل)* 
*إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً* *
(برونلي)* 
*



*
*ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً
(شكسبير)* 
*الحب لا يعرف أي قانون
(بوريسيوس)* 
*الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات
(منكن)* 
*الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة
(أوروبيديس)* 
*الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان
(بلزاك)* 
*كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب
(جورج صاند)* 
*خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً
(تشيسون)* 
*الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام
(حسن حافظ)* 
*يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً
(كورنايل)* 
*نتائج الحب غير متوقعة
(ستاندال)* 
*



*
*إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها
(بيرون)* 
*الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل
(مدام دو ستايل)* 
*الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين
(مثل بولوني)* 
*الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به
(دوبرييه)* 
*الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب
(سرفانتيس)* 
*المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب
(نيتشه)* 
*المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة
(أفلاطون)* 
*ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله
(بيف)* 
*



*
*الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع
(محمد عبد المنعم)* 
*الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً
(سبنسر)* 
*الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب
(سانت بوف)* 
*وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين
(دولنكو)* 
*الحب سعادة ترتعش
(جبران)* 
*إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب
(ويلز)* 
*



*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*الزوجات يقلن‏:‏ لا نطلب سوي الكلمة الحلوة أهذا كثير؟  والأزواج يقولون‏:‏ كلمة حلوة إيه؟‏ الحب أفعال لا أقوال


 وبين الزوجات والأزواج يظل سوء الفهم الإنساني وتظل الزوجة  العاطفية التي يسهل إرضاؤها بكلمة والزوج العملي الذي يري الكلمات الحلوة  شغل مراهقين‏ ونتساءل  لماذا يمسك الرجل بيد خطيبته في حنان‏ فتسري الرعشة  من يدها إلي قلبها ثم يخجل أن يفعل نفس الشيء بعد أن تصبح زوجته وأم  أطفاله؟‏!‏ هل يتصور الزوج أنها لم تعد في حاجة إلي هذه اللمسات واللفتات  العاطفية بعد الزواج والانجاب؟ يقول احدى الرجال ردا  على السؤال: أن الحب والمشاعر بين الزوج وزوجته مواقف قبل أن يكون كلاما  جميلا‏..‏ وأفضل أن يكون الحب سلوكا وليس مجرد كلمات تتناثر هنا وهناك،‏  بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة‏،‏ فحينما يقوم الزوج بتحمل مسئوليات بيته‏ وكذلك  الحرص علي توفير الحياة الكريمة لأسرته‏ ومعاملة زوجته معاملة طيبة  ومشاركتها في مواجهة مشاكل وأعباء الحياة المختلفة بشجاعة واخلاص، ألا يعد  ذلك برهانا ودليلا علي أن الزوج يحب زوجته ويحترمها ؟؟؟
ويري اخصائي الطب النفسي أن‏ الحب شعور ايجابي داخلي موجود لدي شخص تجاه  شخص آخر‏ ومن هنا يأتي الاحتياج للتعبير عن هذا الحب بين الطرفين‏.‏ ووسائل  التعبير عن الحب والعاطفة مختلفة النوع الأول منها التعبير اللفظي وفيه  يقوم المحب بالتعبير عن حبه بالكلمة الصريحة التي لا تحتمل الشك وتعبر أيضا  عن الاعجاب.‏ والنوع الثاني هو التعبير غير اللفظي‏ وهذا النوع من التعبير  عن العاطفة تنتقل فيه المشاعر بنظرة العين وتعبيراتها‏.
‏وفي النهاية نحن في حاجة إلي ترجمة كل هذا الحب بتعبيراته اللفظية وغير  اللفظية ليصبح الحب قابلا للاستمرار ولا يكفي أن الزوج يترجم حبه في صورة  زيادة دخله مثلا أو إلي تذكر مناسبة خاصة بزوجته فيأتي لها بهدية ولا يكفي  تعبير الزوجة عن عاطفتها بتربية أبنائها تربية حسنة‏ ، والوقوف وراء زوجها‏  واحترامه أمام الناس والأبناء وبالرغم من أن كل ما سبق يتضمن ترجمة للحب  إلا أن الحياة الزوجية تحتاج من الطرفين إلي التعبير عن مشاعرهما باللفظ  إلي جانب التعبير بالسلوك‏ وليس بأحد العنصرين منفردا لأن هذا يجعل منظومة  الحياة الزوجية منقوصة وغير قادرة علي تحمل أعباء الحياة‏.
إن العلاقة الحميمة بين الزوجين تمزج بين الموقف والكلمة،‏ والموقف هو  الاثبات الفعلي والعملي للتعبير عن الحب‏ لأنه يحمل في مضمونه التضحية  والتنازل ولكن الحياة الزوجية لا تعتمد علي الموقف فقط خاصة بعد مرور فترة  من الزمن في عمر الزواج فإن الملل والرتابة يتسربان إلي الحياة الزوجية  وهنا تصبح الكلمة هي الحل والملاذ للقضاء علي الرتابة في الحياة الزوجية 
وتزداد شدة احتياج الزوجين معا وليس الزوجة فقط لسماع الكلمة الحلوة كلما  طالت العشرة بين الزوجين‏.‏ وفي أحيان كثيرة نجد أن الزوج يركن إلي أن  زوجته تعلم جيدا بشعوره نحوها وأنه يحبها من قبل أن تصبح زوجته ولكننا كبشر  نحتاج دائما إلي التعبير العاطفي وليس إلي مجرد المواقف العاطفية 
فالتعبير بالكلمة جزء مهم ومكمل للعاطفة بين الزوجين خاصة في ظل علاقات  العمل والزمالة التي تتضمن الكثير من كلمات المجاملة مما يفتح أحيانا بابا  للمقارنة اللاشعورية بين الحرمان من الكلمة الحلوة داخل نطاق الأسرة  وخارجها‏..‏ وهنا يكمن الخطر‏. *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*كلام عــن الحــــــــــــــب  :11_1_211v:*




* إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء*

* الحـــــــــب *
* تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة*
* لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة*

* تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان*
* لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد*

* هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة*
* من الطهارة والنظارة والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع*
* بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفضيع*
* وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع والكبرياء.*

* وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم*
* فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته*
* ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه *
* ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك*

* لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا *
* الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال *

* الحــــــــــــــــب*
* كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا *
* فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه*
* وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا *
* هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،*
* سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان*

* أخيراً الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا*
* إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا *
* الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــهويسعدنــا ونسعــده *
* وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا *
* بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا *
* ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو *
* احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي*
* منهــم*



* ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب*

* هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش*
* فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة*
* هو سلامة النفس في أعماق الأبدية هو العلم الوحيد الذي كلما أبحرت فيه أزددت جهلا *
* هو مجرد ثرثرة والأصدقاء هم كل ما يعتد به *
* هو أضطراب الحياة.. والصداقة سكونها وراحتها*
* الحب أعمق..لكن الصداقة أوسع*
* لا تتزوج الا عن حب , ولكن تأكد أن من تحب هو جدير بحبك*
* الحب مرض, والزواج صحة , والمرض والصحة لا يلتقيان*
* أستمرار الحب بعد الزواج فن يجب تعلمه*
* لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب صديقه*
* الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن*


* الحب..هو ذلك الشعور الخفى الذى يتجول فى كل مكان ويطوف الدنيا بحثا*
* عن فرصتة المنتظرة ليداعب الأحساس*
* ويسحر الأعين.. ويتسلل بهدوء.. ويستقر فى غفلة من العقل ورغما عنك*
* داخل تجا ويف القلب....ليمتلك الروح والوجدان... ليسطر على كل كيان الأنسان *
* والحب هو ذلك الشعور الذى يمتلك الأنسان فى داخلة*
* ويطوف بة العالم حيث يشاء بأفراحة وأحزانة *
* يجول كل مكان فوق زبد البحر يمشي دون إن يغوص فى أعماقة *
* الحب.. هو ذلك الوباء الذيذ الذي يصيب جميع الكائنات بدون استثناء*
* لة مغنا طيسية تجب الكائنا بعضها لبعض وبدونة لن تستمر الحياة على آى كوكب*
* للحب.. معانى عظيمة وتعاريف عديدة تختلف من عا شق لأخر*
* فكل محب لدية تصور وتعريف*
* خاص لمعنى الحب*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*أتحبيني؟*

 *06/12/2007*
 *بقلم: ماريانا يوسف*

 *قولي "أحبك" وسأصعد بك فوق السحاب، لنلاعب نجوم السماء، وأحضر لك القمر لتستخدمينه كمرآة ترين وجهك البديع فيها.*
*قولي لي أحبك وسوف ألقي بنفسي في المياه وأصنع لك حلية من شعاب البحار وأزين أذناك بلآلئه.* 
*قولي أحبك وسآخذك في أحضاني وأظلل عليك برموش عيناي وأبلل خديك بدموعي وأحفظ قلبك في داخلي ومشاعرك في وجداني.* 
*قولي  أحبك وسوف أسافر بك إلى أيام عنتر وعبلة وليالي روميو وجوليت، سأعود بك  إلى ذلك العصر وسأحلف سحاب السماء وأوراق الأشجار وحبات الرمال بحبي لك،  سأجعل قلبي مخدعك ودموعي شرابك وأفترش دمي تحت قدميك كأوراق الورد كي تسيري  عليها.* 
*قوليها  وستجديني في قربك إلى الدوام، سأعدك أن أغير نظرتك للرجل أنه "خائن"،  ساعديني حتى أثبت لك عكس ذلك. واسمحي لي أن أكون ملاكك الحارس، أن أتعمق  داخلك وأذوب في مشاعرك، سأعشق ما تعشقين وسأكره ما تكرهين، فقط أعطيني  الفرصة أن أقترب، اسمحي لي أن أتجاوز ذلك الجدار الصخري الذي بنيته حول  قلبك، دعيني أتخطى تلك العوائق الحديدية التي تعوق الوصول إلى فؤادك حتى  وأن سال دمي ثمناً لذلك، فقلبك عندي أغلى، وحبك غاية وجودي، واسمحي لي أن  أعطر ثيابي بأنفاسك الرقيقة، وادفئ وجنتي بيديك الناعمة، وأحلم تحت قدميك  أحلام مليئة بالسعادة، ففي قربك هنائي وفي بعدك شقائي، فلا تتركيني وحيداً.  * 
*اسمعينى  تلك الكلمة التي كم اشتقت إلى سماعها "أحبك" الكلمة التي تعيدني إلى  الحياة من بعد الموت، تعيدني إلى الفرح من بعد الهم، تعيدني إلى القوة من  بعد الوهن والضعف.* 
*لن  تكوني جاريتي بل أميرتي وأنا عبدك، فأنت لست امرأة عادية، ولكنك أنت-وأنت  فقط- التي استطعت أن تحركي إحساسي وتجعلين قلبي ينبض، وأشعر بقيمة الحياة  ومعنى السعادة والهناء.* 
*وإن  كنت ترفضين لفظها الآن فيكفيني بسمة من شفتيك، بسمة تمنحني الصبر والأمل  والمثابرة على الحياة، فلا تبخلي ببسمة على من أحبك بجنون، وعلى عهده بك  يصون، فكل غالٍ من أجلك يهون.* 
*أتعلمين أن بسمتك عندي بالدنيا وما عليها، فبسمتك تعني غداً، تعني الحياة، والموت يعني فراقك.* 
*حبيبتي إن شعرت يوماً بضيق أو لم تجدي حولك صديق، فسيسعك قلبي المفتوح وذراعتي التي تحتويك؟؟* 
*ارتمي في حضني واشكي وأنا هاسمعك* 
*قولي لي على همومك وأحزانك لكي أشاركك،* 
*ولا تخبئي دموعك عني، ولا تخجلي أن تبكي أمامي. * 
*وسواء  إن قلت "أحبك" أو اكتفيت ببسمة لغلبان، أحبك أو حتى شكيت له همك، فهذا  يكفيني، فإني لست طامع في أكثر من ذلك أيتها الحبيبة الصديقة القريبة  لقلبي، وأنا في انتظار الكلمة أو البسمة، فلا تتردي.* ​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*يا طيور يا مهاجرة لبلاد بعيدة
 خدي مني رسالة وصليها للبعيد
 احكيلو اشتقتلو اد عدد نجوم السما
 واد دمووع عيووني واحكيلو
 قلبي ما بينسى احبابو
 ولو غابو سنين وسنين
 بالقلب ساكنين
 وجوات العين ورمشوو مخبين
*​ *



*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

* كلام حب جامد/ كلام حب جامد جدا

حبيبت لماذا كل هذه الجفاء 
   حبيبتي لماذا كل هذه الخوف **
   حبيبتي ألم تكوني أنت من بدأ الحب  **
 حين كنت وديعاً لا أفقه شيئاً، حبيبتي لماذا كل هذا البعد لا أقول لك أريد حنانك **
 ولا أقول لك أريد قلبك كلها وانما أرجوك وأقولها لك أريد جزء ولو بسيط من فؤادك الرقيق **
 ولا أقول أريد نظرة إلى وجهك الجميل نظرة إلى وردة حمراء اللون يتساقط منها ندى الصبح **
 ، حبيبتي أقول لك فقط أن ترحمي فؤادي وتُسمعين ي صوتك **
 ، أتدركين مدى السعادة التي ستحل علي حين أسمع صوتك الندي **
 حبيبتي أتدركين كم يخفق قلبي حين أتحدث مع هواجسي عنك  **
 حبيبتي أتدركين كم أنا ضائع بدونك، **
 حبيبتي أتدركين كيف هي اللحظات التي أذوق فيها المر بألوانه لرؤيتك **
 ، أتدركين مدى ألمي من جفائك ، أتدركين أن الساعات تمر بي كأيام لا بل كشهور لا بل كسنين **
 ، أتدركين بأنني قطعت كل هذه الأميال فقط من أجلك **
 ، حبيبتي لماذا لا يوجد لديك أجوبة لأسئلتي، لماذا؟ لماذا؟ **
 ، هل أصبح خوفك من الدنيا أهم إليك من حبي لك؟ **
 ، وهل أصبح سنين الحب التي مضت في لحظة كذب وخداع؟  **
 هل أصبحت لا ترين فيني حبك الأول والأصيل؟  **
 هل تعرفين بأنني أرى فيكِ كل ما أملك، **
 حبيبتي سأسألك سؤالاً واحداً هل تدركين وتعرفين معنى الحب  **
 تحياتى لكم  **
 الرد  مش هتقل عليكو كفايه تقرو الموضوع وتستمتعو بيه*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*جيت اضحك .. لقيت الضحك يستأهل جلوسك جيت ابكي  .. لقيت دمعتي ما تستأهل تنزل إلا وتمسحها كفوفك جيت اسكت .. لقيت سكوتي  يحلى بسماع صوتك جيت احكي .. لقيت الحكي يحلى وعيني تشوفك بالله عليك وش  أسوي دام دنيتي ما تكمل بدونك 


قلبي لك يا من ملكت كل القلوب  ... وعهدي لك أني سأبقى رفيق الدروب .... فكن صبورا .. فقلبي لا يقوى  الحروب .. وكن بي حنونا فحبي لك .. شمس تأبى الغروب


بعد ما ذاب السكوت , صاح فيني ألف صوت .. قالوا فقدته ؟ قلت يمين الله وحشتني موت


أروع ما قد يكون في العمر ( حب ) ولكن الأروع ! أن يزهو بالوفاء .. وأروع ما في القلب ( نبضات ) ولكن الأروع أن ينبض بالدعاء 

, (  فيا رب في هذا الوقت أسعده وبما يرضيك أشغله .. وبأعلى جناتك أسكنه .. وبما فيها من نعيم متعه .. ( أمين يا رب العالمين ) 


فكرت  بن أهديك عمري واكتشفت بأنه ملكك .. فأردت أن أهديك قلبي فوجدته بيتك !  أما عيناي فأعذرني !!! فهي الطريق إلى أملي .. وهو ( رويتك ) لكني سأهديك  ما يعجز عنه أغلب البشر ؟ !!!! ” الوفــــــــــــــــاء ”


كنت أحسبك غالي لكن للأسف تغيرت !!! وصرت فوق الغلا كله !!!!!


عذري  أني احبك .. لو تموت الأعذار .. وعذرك انك تحس وتدري أني أبيك .. المهم  غيرك ماله أي اعتبار .. كل قلبي خذيته .. أنت مالك شريك .. صرت من زود حبك  من محبتك أغار .. شفت وش كثر احبك ” حسبي الله عليك *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

* احببتك
احببتك ..... احببتك حقا
يا من ملكت قلبى
واسرت عقلى 
وسحرت عينى
يا محبوبى الاوحد
ومعشوقى الاوحد
حبيبى .....لن اجعل حتى الحروف تفرق بيننا
دائما معا....سويا.....بين احضانك
افكر فيك
احلم بك
اراك امامى فى يقظتى
واهيم بقلبك فى سهوتى
اسكن بين جفونك
وتسكن بين ضلوعى
فى احضان قلبى
فى جوف العمر .....
يا عمرى
اخاف عليك حتى من نفسى
اغير عليك... حتى من همسى
اريد ان اكون معك
بعيدا عن عيون البشر
فى كوكب اخر
حتى.... ليس للعشاق
بل لنا .... لنا وحدنا
نحيا سويا
ارويك حبى
وارتوى من عشقك
اسمعك نبضىالعاشق
واخبرك بانى احبك
بعدد حبات الرمال
بعدد انفاس العشاق
ياحبيبى
اشتاق اليك
اريدك
اشتاق لان تتلمس يداى الان
ستجد حتى اناملى تشتاق اليك
يطرب نبض القلب بهذه اللمسة
يرقص فرحا لسكن يداى بين يديك
اشتاق لان اسكن احضانك
اشتاق لان اشعر بنبض قلبك بقلبى
اجعلنى اتذوق طعم السعادة 
احببتك من اعماق قلبى
واحبك ومازلت احبك
ياحبيبى 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*كيف عنك أتوب والقلب حضرتك تملكه .. بتوب عن كل الذنوب وذنب ​حبك حشى ما اتركه *​ 

* ممكن أقول للوردة قبل ما تضم أوراقها..تصبحي على خير يا أحلى وأعذب وأرق مخلوق * 




* الاسم : مجنونك .. العمر : أنت عمري .. الهواية : أهواك .. النهاية : أحبك * 




* قالوا القمر .. قلت عالي .. قالوا الذهب .. قلت غالي .. قالوا حبيبي .. * 
* قلت دوم في بالي * 




* دلوني على قلب .. يحب ما يخون .. وعلى عين .. تشوف واحد .. مب مليون * 




* الثلج هدية الشتاء .. والشمس هدية الصيف .. والزهور هدية الربيع .. وأنت هدية العمر * 


* اللهم إني أحب عبدك هذا حبا خالصا فيك .. فاجمعني وإياه في رياض الجنان * 




* دورت رسالة أرسلها لك .. ما لقيت أحلى من كلمة .. الله لا يحرمني منك * 
* تعلن خطوط دمي .. عن إقلاع رحلة حبي .. الرجاء من مطار قلبك .. الإذن لها بالهبوط * 


* أنت أمرك عجب عجاب .. تدخل القلب من غير دق الباب .. والله العظيم أحبك * 

* أول شخص بالدنيا يستاهل كلمة .. كل عام وأنت بـ1000 خير .. يا أحلى قلب بالدنيا * 

* تمر أعياد وأنت الحب عسى الله لا يفرقنا .. ترى مخباك صاير دب .. علامك ما تعيدنا * 




* لو كان كل الناس مثلك .. كان الوفاء تاج على كل مخلوق * 
* لو ينشري قلبك ترى الكاش مدفوع .. نشتري القلوب اللي ذبحنا غلاها * 
* من حبي لك وصدقي وجنوني .. نسيت كيف أطبق جفوني .. على قلبي ولا على عيوني*​ ​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*الي جميلت الجميلا ت وحببت الحسناء الي 


زهرة عمر يو حبي الو حيد اقول لكي ا حبك



بكل معا ني الحب البحث عن كلمة تعبر لكي



مااشعر بة نحو ك فا نا بحثت في كتب


الشعر والعشق لم اجد كلمة تعبر عن


مشا عر ي نحو ك فاني مثل الندا في الصباح


الباكر ينتطر ك جميع الورد لكي تعظيم 


الحياة وعند ما انظر في عينك ا سبح في


بحور العشق والهو اء وعند ما تضحكين


اشعر وكا نني اطير في السما ءا لزرقاء


بين الورود والا شجارو الطيور الجميلة


لاتحبي  سيدتي اني اغار لك فان الغزل


لايعي شي فيا اقو لة لكي فانني الشمس


الي تعينا الحياة والقمر  *​ ​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

* الحب  جميللا​
*​ * ​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** حبيبتى يابلدى بحبك موت وحبى​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** حاسه بيه ايوه بحبك موت لو​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** قبل حتى ما قولها بحبك موت​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** ده وانتي مطلعه عيني بحبك موت​ 

** ​ 

** ​ 

** بحبك اوى​ 

** بحبك موت​ 

** بحبك حب​ 

** مش موجود​ 

** ​ 

** لو لفيت العالم​ 

** ومهما تدور​ 

** مش هتلقى حد يحبك ادى​ 

** وبيك مشغول طول اليوم​ 

** ​ 

** بحبك اوى​ 

** بحبك موت​ 

** بحبك حب​ 

** مش موجود​ 

** ​ 

** ومهما اوصف واقول​ 

** مش هتحس بمدى حبى​ 

** اصل حبى ليك​ 

** مش معقول​ 

** ​ 

** اصل انت عندى غالى كتير​ 

** على قلبى​ 

** ووجودك فى حياتى​ 

** اغلى ما عندى​ 

** وسعادتى مشوف على وشك​ 

** ابتسامه ومتهانى​ 

** ساعتها بكون مبسوط​ 

** قتيله الغرم​ 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

آلحب .. مآ أصعبة عندمآ يُدفع بـ ثورة مشآعر
تأتى لتسقط نظآم حيآتكـ
لتجعلهـ هو *"* ديكتآتوراً *"* على عرش قلبكـ ..*!*



...{ توبيكـ جميل ​
*.،*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2012)

احضن ايدى ونن عنيا 
حلوه الدنيا بالحنيه
خدى فى خدك
انا مش قدك
ومفيش قبلك ومفيش بعدك


----------



## ponponayah (6 يوليو 2012)

*يا قمراً يطلع كل مساءٍ من نافذة الكلمات . .
يا أعظم فتحٍ بين جميع فتوحاتي

يا آخر وطنٍ أولد فيه . .
وأدفن فيه .. ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يوليو 2012)

ايتها الوردة والياقوتة والريحانة والشعبية والسلطانه والشرعية بين جميع الملكاتِ


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2012)

*يخـبرني أني تحفتـهُ وأساوي آلافَ النجمات . .
و بأنـي كنـزٌ وبأني أجملُ ما شاهدَ من لوحات ..​*


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)

*إلى رجل.... نزار قباني
 متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها
 يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنـا بحالهــا وسأمضي في تحديهـا
 لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها
 أنـا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبهــا وللعصافيـر والأشجـار أحكيهـا
 ... أنـا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشهــا وللعناقيـد والأقـداح أسقيهـــا
 أنـا أحبك يـا سيفـا أسال دمي يـا قصة لست أدري مـا أسميها
 أنـا أحبك حاول أن تسـاعدني فإن من بـدأ المأساة ينهيهـــا
 وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقهــا وإن من أشعل النيـران يطفيهــا
 يا من يدخن في صمت ويتركني في البحر أرفع مرسـاتي وألقيهـا
 ألا تراني ببحر الحب غارقـة والموج يمضغ آمـالي ويرميهــا
 إنزل قليلا عن الأهداب يا رجلا مــا زال يقتل أحلامي ويحييهـا
 كفاك تلعب دور العاشقين معي وتنتقي كلمــات لست تعنيهــا
 كم اخترعت مكاتيبـا سترسلها وأسعدتني ورودا سوف تهديهــا
 وكم ذهبت لوعد لا وجود لـه وكم حلمت بأثـواب سأشريهــا
 وكم تمنيت لو للرقص تطلبني وحيـرتني ذراعي أين ألقيهـــا
 ارجع إلي فإن الأرض واقفـة كأنمــا فرت من ثوانيهــــا
 إرجـع فبعدك لا عقد أعلقــه ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيهــا
 لمن جمالي لمن شال الحرير لمن ضفـائري منذ أعـوام أربيهــا
 إرجع كما أنت صحوا كنت أم مطرا فمــا حياتي أنا إن لم تكن فيهـا*


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2012)

*ف عيونك الشرق وليله وسحره ف عيونك الغرب نسيمه وبحره
باتغرب ف بلاد واجمع كل ورود بغداد علشان عندى الليلة معاد جوا عيونك
تيجى نسمة من بيروت على خدى تفوت توحشنى عيونك
ف عيونك وطنى وبلادى ف عيونك ارضى وميلادى
وحياتك دفينى و ف ذاتك خبينى من العالم واحمينى ف عيونك
وعلى ورقة ياسمينا اكتب اسامينا حرفها بلونك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2012)

ابحث كل يوم من باكري حتي مسايا عن هذا الذي 
تدعونه الحب ولم اجد
ولكني وجدت انسانه اقنعتني 
ان الحب حكايات خياله لمضيعه الوقت والتسالي


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> *ف عيونك الشرق وليله وسحره ف عيونك الغرب نسيمه وبحره
> باتغرب ف بلاد واجمع كل ورود بغداد علشان عندى الليلة معاد جوا عيونك
> تيجى نسمة من بيروت على خدى تفوت توحشنى عيونك
> ف عيونك وطنى وبلادى ف عيونك ارضى وميلادى
> ...


*اية دا 
اية الكلام الجامدا دا كلام جميل اوووووووووى
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبتي ....* 
*إليك اسطر أحرف الحب من دماء القلب ...*
*حبيبتي... أنت التي فجرت في كل طاقات الابداع فاصبحت بك*
*مبدع ومن أجلك أبدع *
*حبيبتي... لقد حققت كل ما أصبو إليه فاجتزت الصعاب*
*ووصلت إلى المستحيل وذلك بدافع حبك بعد توفيق الله*
*انني لو سطرت لك أجمل الكلمات وأعذبها لم اوفيك حقك ،*
*حبيبتي .. اني أحمل في قلبي تصور كل انسان ، فلو استجمع*
*شاعر قريحته وكاتب الهامه لوصف حبي لابدوا عجزهم*
*حبيبتي قد كنت اسمع قبل أن أحبك بأن الحب عذاب ولوعة*
*وحرمان فكنت أخافه وبعد أن احببتك تمنيت لو يجمع عذاب*
*المحبين ويصبح من نصيبي بشرط أن تكوني بجانبي*
*حياتي أريد أن اصرخ في وجه علماء العالم هذا العالم كي*
*يخترعوا لما أحمل في قلبي اسما ، لاني أرى كلمة أحبك قليلة*
*في حقك وتعبر عن شئ قليل مما في قلبي فاسمحي لي بأن*
*أخبرك بأني لا أحبك لاني أرى في تلك الكلمة إنقاصا لما أحمل*
*لك من غرام وعشق فأنت لي روحي وحياتي وأملي *​ ​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يوليو 2012)

متفائله ان ابقي اللي انت بتحلم تلاقيها

بطيبتها و براءتها طبيعتها فيها

هتلاقي فيا حاجه حلوه انا اتحب عليها

و عيوبي اللي شايفها في حبك ليا تحليها​


----------



## amalon (11 يوليو 2012)

*جلستْ بقرب سرير وليدها.. تناجي أنفاسها أن بالأنين لا تتلبدي*
*و رياحُ الذكريات هوجاءٌ تعولُ.. في صدرها أصداؤها تترددِ*
*سالتْ دموع تلك الذكريات تحرق وجنةً.. بالأمس كانت من قبلاته تتوردِ*
*تحرقُ جفنا كان برؤاه مكحلا.. فأمسى اليوم من الحزن قريحا مسهدِ*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يوليو 2012)

يا نقي نقاء الطيور...أهدي أليك كلماتي..ونبض قلبي المشتاق..لنظرة تروى عطش ألأشواق
أحتاجك وأحن أليك...أشتاق أليك..فأنا أتنفسك..ترتعش نبضات قلبي بداخلك
حينما أقترب أليك...أحتاج أن تسمع نبض قلبي..وهو يصرخ ويقول أحبك يا أحن العشاق
تنفطر روحي..من ألأختناق وتنتظر عيني لحظة لقاء...كي أرتوي منك يا نبع ألأشواق
كي أهمس في أذنك..لا تبتعد عني يا أرق العشاق​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*كل  اللي    داريته   من سنين
قولته يا حبيبي في كلمتين
غيرك مليش ولا قادر اعيش
ولا قلبي عاااااش
الوقت عدي مني ليه
ايه كان سكتني بس ايييه
انا ليه قسيت وليه داريت
ومقولتهاااش

ايه  اللي  خلي قلبي عاش وحيد**
وانت كنت جمبي مش بعيد
ليه يا قلبي كنت ليه عنييييييد
ماعرفش لييييييييه
ألف مره بطلب السماح
ع  اللي  شوفته مني ع الجراح
دا  اللي  عدي كله واللي راح
ندماااااااان عليييييييييه

اسف يا حبيبي ع  اللي  فات**
اسف مش قاصد السكااات
انا كنت فين طول السنين
مدريتش بيك
انا من دلوقتي كلي ليك
اؤمرني بنظره من عنيك
ليك الامان خدني لحنان
انا بين ايديك

ايه  اللي  خلي قلبي عاش وحيد**
وانت كنت جمبي مش بعيد
ليه يا قلبي كنت ليه عنييييييد
ماعرفش لييييييييه
ألف مره بطلب السماح
ع  اللي  شوفته مني ع الجراح
دا  اللي  عدي كله واللي رااااااااح
ندماااااااان عليييييييييييييييه*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*=========
ذكرياتى بطاريدنى وبتخدنى
 من طريقى ومن حياتى 
ذكرياتى لسه عايشعه
 لسه حايشه جوه أنفاسى
 أهاتى ذكرياتى
كل وعد وعدته ليا
 كل حلم حلمنا بيه
 لسه فاكره يا حبيبى 
لسه فاكره مش ناسيه
أنسى أيه و لاأيه ولا أيه
 أنسى قلبى لما جيت دقيت عليه
 خدته من سجنه وسكاته 
وأبتديت تملى حياته لحد ما حبك
 وحبك بات يا عمرى كل شى

أنسى أيه و لاأيه ولا أيه
 أنسى أجمل حلم عشته ودبت فيه 
كل ليله أعيد كلامك 
أفتكر شوقك غرامك
 حلم قرب من الحقيقه
 بس ضاع أخر الطريق

أنسى أيه و لاأيه ولا أيه
 جرحى اللى أنت مش فاكره ناسيك 

لما قلبك راح لغيرى
 سابنى لعذابى ومصيرى
 كل ليله بموت وبحيا
 قلبى فى جراحه غريق

أنسى أيه و لاأيه ولا أيه
 أنسى عمرى اللى ضاع ومش لاقيه 
نفسى أعلم قلبى ينسى
 نفسى يكره يوم ويأسى
 بس لا مش هقدر أنسى
 أن قلبى كان برى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

*كلام في الحب 
كتبنا كتير وقولنا اكتر 
اشعار جوبات شعارات غمزات اشارات 
افعال كتير للحب عملنا 
لكن في النهايه اهو كلام 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*مشوار الدنيا مكتوب بالثانية
 مين اختار النصيب 
 الناس حبينها وسنين عيشينها 
 ولكل قلب حبيب 
 انا شايفك بعينيه 
 اول حبيب ليه 
 واتاري مكتوب لي 
 عشق العيون ديه 

 شدتني ضحكة عين 
 شبك الغرام قلبي 
 جمع الهوا حبيبين 
 بين نظرة والتانية 
 مشوار مشوار 

 اخترتك للزمان 
 واديتك الامان 
 قلبي مشتاق لحبك
 هايحبك مهما كان 
 انا شايفك بعينيه 

 اول حبيب ليه 
 واتاري مكتوب لي 
 عشق العيون ديه 
 شدتني ضحكة عين 
 شبك الغرام قلبي 
 جمع الهوا حبيبين 

 بين نظرة والتانية 
 مشوار مشوار

 اشواقي ملكتها 
 وحياتي خدتها 
 وعينيك السود حبايبي 
 من قلبي بحبها 
 انا شايفك بعينيه 
 اول حبيب ليه 
 واتاري مكتوب لي 
 عشق العيون ديه 
 شدتني ضحكة عين 
 شبك الغرام قلبي 
 جمع الهعوا حبيبين 
 بين نظرة والتانية 
 مشوار مشوار
*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*
 لاتـنـصـدم لاقـلـت انـا اليوم مابيك
 الـقـلـب عافك وانتهى اليوم دورك
 اعميتني بحبك عسى الله يعميك
 ورمـيـتـنـي يـازيـن باعمق بحورك
 يــالله تـوكـل لاتـجـيـنـي ولاجـيـك
 يـالله حـبـيـبـي قـوم رتـب امــورك

 .. .. .. .. .. .. .. 

 بعد الخيانه انتهت رغبتي فيك
 وان كنت تذكرنا ترانا نـسـيـاك
 يشهد علي الله لاحل طـاريك
 يروق قلبي لكن أذكر سواياك

 .. .. .. .. .. .. ..

 لا صار وقتك هنا ومتوسع(ن) صدرك 
 أشوف عني تصد ما تلتفت فيني 
 ولا صار وقتك ملل وضايق(ن) خلقك 
 تنسى جميع البشر وتتصل فيني


*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*طبعك تغير ومالقينا له أسباب 

*

* ولاني مقصر فيك ولاني بحافي 

*​
* كنك على فرقاي تفتح لي باب

*
* اقسى علي وماجرى منك كافي

*
* 

*
* .. .. .. .. .. .. ..

*
* 

*
* مابيني وبينك مـشاريـه وعـتـاب

*
* شف دربك اللي جيـت منه تدله

*
* مـاراح تـغـلـبـنـي لو الحب غلاب

*
* من حـضـرتك عشان قلبي تذله 

*
* كـنـت الـقـريب وكـلـهـم أغـراب 

*
* حتى القمر لاغاب شفتك محله

*
* رح واعتبرنـي واحـد أذنب وتاب

*
* مـانـي بثوب تلبسه ثـم تـمـلـه

*
* 

*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*
 خلك مع الي بالكذب دوم يعطيك
 وانا ترى بلقى ملايين تسواك
 لاتحسب اني برخص النفس واجيك
 ما أذل نفسي لمثلك وشرواك
 يحرم علي وصلك وقربك ولا أجيك 
 العيد عيدين وثالثهم فراقك
 
 .. .. .. .. .. .. .. 
 
 تكفين خلي مفارقنا
 على بالك!
 لاتحسبين الحياة
 المقبله زينه..!
 الي اشوفه تعب 
 وجروح بوصالك
 وشلون باكر طريق
 الحب تمشينه..!

*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*مــادريــت إن الـــفــراق أكــبر

*​
* "خطيه"

*
* واللقا يقضي على كل الخطايا!!

*
* فــي حــضــورك عــيــني بــشـوفــك

*
* "ثــريــة"

*
* وفي غيابك مابقى فيني بقايا!!

*
* صــاحــبــي...وانت شـــفت طيـــبي لك

*
* "هديـه"

*
* وش شعورك دام كلــــي لك 

*
* هــــدايـــا!!

*
* 

*
* .. .. .. .. .. .. ..

*
* 

*
* لاتكثر بحكيك ترى دربك اشواك

*
* ياحفي الرجلين ثمن كلامك

*
* واذكر زمان اول وايام بلواك

*
* من سنعك للناس وعدل مقامك

*
* لايفلت إلسانك على شخص رباك

*
* انا بنيتك وماني عاجز اهدمك

*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*ما أصعب أن تبكي  بلا  .. " دموع" ..
وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب  بلا  .. " رجوع " ..
وما اصعب أن تشعر .. " بالضيق" .. 
وكأن المكان من حولك .. "يضــــــيق " ..

************** 

مااصعب  ان  تتكلم  بلا  صوت 
ان تحيى كى تنتظر الموت 
مااصعب  ان  تشــــعر بالســـــــأم 
فترى كل من حولك عـدم 
ويسودك احساس الندم 
على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه 

*************** 

ما  اصعب   ان  تشعربالحزن العميق 
وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق 
تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق ..
بلا هـدفٍ ...  بلا  شــريكٍ ...  بلا  رفيــقٍ 
وتصير انت و الحزن و الندم فريق 
وتجد وجهك بين الدموع غريق 
و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق 

****************** 

مااصعب  ان  تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد   
*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*بلا صديــــقِ ...  بلا  رفيـــــقِ ...  بلا  حبيـــبِ 
 تشعر  ان  الفرح بعـيد..
 تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب 
 جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..
 جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.. 

 ************* 

مااصعب  ان  تــرى النـــور ظـــلام 
 مااصعب  ان  تـــرى السعادة اوهـام 
 وانت وحيد حـيران*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

جمييييييييييل سموره انا مش عرفت اختار منهم
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (12 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جمييييييييييل سموره انا مش عرفت اختار منهم
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


*ميرسية لردك الجميل واختارى اللى نفسك فية
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 يوليو 2012)

* ما زلت في دائرتي الصامتة أنتظر ان أراك 
وانت غارقة خلف العالم ! 
لم اعد ادري  أأنت الحب المتدفق في اعماقي 
ام انك مجرد  حديقة خلابة اردت ان اقضي فيها وقت فراغي ؟
أوليس عجيبا ان خرجت من سمائك الحانية لاجل  نجاحي
وبعدما حققته عدت لانظر اين سمائي ؟
فلم اجد شيئا !
لم اعد افهم  
هل انا اصنع من القطرات بحرا 
هل افتعل المشاعر 
ام انها حقيقة ؟
لا اعرف هل اريد ان احبك لكي احب فقط
هل اريد ان احبك وان ابحث عنك لاجل البحث فقط
هل الدافع هو  الرغبة في التجربة ليس الا 
لا ادري 
لكن ربما  لو دخلت جنتك مجددا ساعرف 
ولكن اين انت يبدو اني فقد الطريق اليك للأبد
أنا أستحق


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ما أصعب أن تبكي  بلا  .. " دموع" ..
> وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب  بلا  .. " رجوع " ..
> وما اصعب أن تشعر .. " بالضيق" ..
> وكأن المكان من حولك .. "يضــــــيق " ..
> ...



رائعة ! 

 بالنسبة لتوقعيك شكلك متابع هندي كويس !
الله يسهلك !


----------



## Samir poet (12 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> رائعة !
> 
> بالنسبة لتوقعيك شكلك متابع هندي كويس !
> الله يسهلك !


*ميرسية ايوة بتابع هندى كويس جدا
من على قناة ذى افلام بوليود بالعربية
*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2012)

*تعلالي يا ولا ونا مالي ياولا الحب بقلبي شلتووالشوق صعب وحايلتو وكلام عمري  ما قلتو يا ولا وبقيت من يوم وليله عاشق مابيدي حيله وليالي الشوق طويله  يا ولا دي ليالي البعد نار والشوق مر ومرار تعلالي يا ولا وانا مالي ياولا  يامعلمني الشوق في عنيك ومسلمني لنار باديك يامعلمني ومسلمني مطمني دنا  قلبي عليك دي ليالي البعد نار والشوق مر ومرار تعلالي ياولا وانا مالي  ياولا يامدوقني جرحك واساك يلي تعبني بعدك ولقاك يامدوبني يالي تعبني منتا  غلبني في  الشوق في هواك*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2012)

*تفـــــرق كتيـــــــــــر *


* تفرق كتير انك تحب ويكون فى قلبك جوا حب وتدوب من الشوق  والحنين*
*  تسمع كلام قلبك وبس تحلم وبحبيك تحس وتروح معاه متقولش فين *
*  لو كان فى قلبك حاجه مدريش تعالى انا وانت يوم نعيش *
*  ده عمر بيوم بعيشه وياك اوقات عينيك بتقولى ع اللى بيك ليه بس تخاف يبان  عليك *
*  ده بعمرى اعيشه وياك انا نفسى اقولك من زمان يا حبيبى *
*  واسمعها كمان منك وليه متقولهليش الحب اجمل منه ايه *
*  والدنيا لو حنعشها بيه وتكون معاك متكفنيش*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2012)

*اول مرة يا بحر *


* لا اول مرة يا بحر اجيلك انا من غيرها ودى اخر مرة يا بحر  انا وانت حنفتكرها*
*  تصدق هان عليها احلامى اللى فى عنيها تضيع من بين ايديها *
*  وازاى قدرت يا بحـــر *
*  انا كنت عايش وبهواها بحب ايامى دلوقتى لازم انساها وانت تساعدنى يا *
*  بحــــر*
*  لا اول مرة يا بحر اجيلك انا من غيرها ودى اخر مرة يا بحر انا وانت  حنفتكرها*
*  تصدق هان عليها احلامى اللى فى عنيها تضيع من بين ايديها *
*  وازاى قدرت يا بحـــر *​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2012)

*ياما كان يا قلبى *


* ياما كان يا قلبى كان وياما كان فى احلام بتحبى وتغير زمان  اللى كان عشانى راح لحد تانى *
*  راح فاتلى الامانى لو يرجع زمان ..كان بيقول حبيبنا ولا يقدر يسيبنا *
*  بس اتغير حال بحال وضاع منا الامان *
*  ضحكتك شغلتنى بيه دمعته خدعتنى فيه سيبت قلبى ما بين ايديه وفى لحظه*
*  قلبو خـــــان *
*  ياما كان يا قلبى كان وياما كان فى احلام بتحبى وتغير زمان اللى كان عشانى  راح لحد تانى *
*  راح فاتلى الامانى لو يرجع زمان ..كان بيقول حبيبنا ولا يقدر يسيبن*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2012)

*بحبك من زمان *


* بحبك من زمان واكتر كمان وبخاف عليك واتمنى اعيش طول عمرى  ليك *
*  حبيبى انا كلى ليك بعشق عينيك وحياة عنيك ارجعلى حلوة الدنيا بيك *
*  وانا ليه بنادى عليك يا غالى وانت مش سامع ندايا وبحن ليك*
*  ليالى وحعمل ايه عايزك معايا *
*  فردلك ايديا يا شاغل عنيه وصعبان عليه اشوفك بعيد *
*  وانا ليه بنادى عليك يا غالى وانت مش سامع ندايا وبحن ليك*
*  ليالى وحعمل ايه عايزك معايا *
*  وبتروح ليالى وترجع ليالى وتفضل يا غالى حبيبى الوحيد *
*  بحبك من زمان *​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2012)

*مش كـــتير عليك *


* مش كتير عليك انى احن ليك ولا قلبى يسال ليل نهار عليك *
*  مهما غبت عنى قلبى مش نسيك قلبى روحى عمرى مش خسارة فيك *
*  بس تبقى جنبى ما انت جوا قلبى كل الدنيا دى مش كتير *
*  عليــــــــــك *
*  حبيبى ده انت ف قلبى يا قلبى وعمرى يا عمرى بحاله فداك *
*  حبيبى يللى تملى شغلنى تملى اسرنى احلى ملاك *
*  مهما حقولك مش حوصفلك فرحه قلبى وانا وياها ده انا ولا ثانيه *
*  بشوف الدنيا دى اجمل غنوة الا معاها بس تبقى جنبى *
*  ما انت جواااااا قلبى كل الدنيا دى مش كتير عليك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اول مرة يا بحر *
> 
> 
> * لا اول مرة يا بحر اجيلك انا من غيرها ودى اخر مرة يا بحر  انا وانت حنفتكرها*
> ...



عجبني دا 
ربنا يباركك سمير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مش كـــتير عليك *
> 
> 
> * مش كتير عليك انى احن ليك ولا قلبى يسال ليل نهار عليك *
> ...




ودا كمان عجبني


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2012)

امين يارب يعجبوكى علطوااااااااااال
خديهم ليكى


----------



## amalon (14 يوليو 2012)

*بلادي ترفض الحبا *
*  تصادره كأي مخدرٍ خطرٍ *
*  تطارده .. *
*  تطارد ذلك الطفل الرقيق الحالم العذبا *
*  تقص له جناحيه .. *
*  وتملأ قلبه رعبا ... *
*  بلادي تقتل الرب الذي أهدى لها الخصبا *
*  وحول صخرها ذهباً *
*  وغطى أرضها عشبا .. *
*  وأعطاها كواكبها *
*  وأجرى ماءها العذبا *
*  بلادي . لم يزرها الرب *
*  منذ اغتالت الربا .. *
​


----------



## amalon (14 يوليو 2012)

*إن كنت تعرفين رجلاً.. *

* يحبك أكثر مني *

* فدليني عليه *

* لأهنئه.. *

* وأقتله بعد ذلك..*

* أكثر من دقيقةٍ واحدةٍ *

* حتى لا أحترق..

**نزار قباني...*​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)

*الحب إحساس داخـلي جاهـز فطري في داخـلنا ينمو إذا واتته الظـروف. *

* و هـو ينمو دائماً من الداخـل . . *
* والحب هو تعلق روح بروح ، واشتباك نفس بنفس ، دون النظـر إلى جمال جسد ، أو حسن مظهر. *
* والحب هو عمى العاشق عن عيوب المعـشــــــــــوق. *
* قيل لبعض العـلماء : إن ابنك قد عـشق ! فـقال : الحمد لله !*
* الآن رقت حواشيه ، و لطفت معانيه ، و ملحـت إشاراته ، و ظرفت حركاته ، و  حسـنت عباراته ، وجادت رسائله ، وجلت شمائله ، فواظب المليح ، وجـنب  القبيح.*

* و سـئل أحد العلماء وقيل له : هل سلم أحد من العشق؟ فقال : نعم الجلف *
* الجافي الذي ليس له فضل ولا عـنده فهم*​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)

* العشق*
* هو فرط الحب وأمره واخبثه*

* الهوى*
* وهو ميل النفس إلى الشيء*

* العـلاقه*
* وهو الحب اللازم للقلب*

* الكلف*
* وهو شدة الحب*

* الشعف*
* وهو إحراق الحب للقلب*

* الجوى*
* وهو الهوى الباطن والحرقه وشدة الوجد من عشق أو حزن*

* التتيم*
* وهو التعبد والمتيم هو الذي تيمه الحب إذا عبده*

* التبل*
* وهو أن يسقمه ويمرضه الهوى*

* التدله*
* وهو ذهاب العقل من الهوى*

* الهيام*
* وهو اشد العطش*​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)

*الصـبابة*
* وهي رقة الشوق وحرارته*

* المقة*
* المحبه الــوامــق المحب*

* الوجد*
* هو الحب الذي يتبعه الحزن*

* الدنف*
* هو المرض واستعمل العرب هذا الاسم للحب اللازم*

* الشجو*
* هو الحب الذي يتبعه هم وحزن*

* الشوق*
* هو سفر القلب إلى المحبوب*

* البلبال*
* هو الهم ووسواس الصدور*

* التباريح*
* الشدائد والدواهي يقال برح به الحب والشوق إذا منه البرح وهو الشده*

* الغمره*
* ما يغمر القلب من حب أو سكر*​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)

* الشجن*
* هو حاجة المحب اشد إلى محبوبه*

* الوصـب*
* هو ألم الحب ومرضه*

* الكمد*
* هو الحزن المكتوم*

* الأرق*
* السهر و هو من لوازم الحب*

* الحنين*
* هو الشوق الممزوج برقه*

* الجنون*
* ومن الحب ما يكون جنوناً واصل مادة الجنون الستر والحب المفرط يستر العقل*

* الود*
* هو خالص الحب والطفه وارأفه*

* الخله*
* توحيد المحبه وقيل سميت خله لتخلل المحبه جميع أجزاء الروح*​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)

*الغرام*
* هو الولوع و الحب اللازم واغرم بالشيء أي أولع به*

* الوله*
* هو ذهاب العقل والتحير من شدة الوجد*

* الرسيس*
* وهو الثبات ورسوخ صورة المحبوب في النفس*

* الجزع*
* هو عدم الصبر على الفرقه*

* السُّـهْدُ*
* شدة السهر وتواتر أحوال المحبوب على القلب*

* الغل*
* شدة العشق*

* اللهف*
* حزن وتحسر ، اللهفان المتحسر ، واللهيف المضطر*

* التبالـه*
* تبله الحب أي اسقمه وافسده*

* اللوعه*
* لحرقه لوعه الحب حرقته*

* الداء المخامر*
* وهو من أوصافه وسمي مخامراً لمخالطته القلب والروح*

* السدم*
* هو الحب الذي يتبعه ندم وحزن*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*الحـــــــــب 
 تجربة وجودية عميقة  		تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة 
 لكي تقدم له حرارة  		الحياة المشتركة الدافئة

 		تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان 
 لأنه يمس صميم  		شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد *​* ​*


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة*
* 		من الطهارة والنظارة والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع*
* 		بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفضيع*
* 		وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع  		والكبرياء.*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم*
* 		فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته*
* 		ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه 		*
* 		ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك*
 
* 		لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا *
* 		الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال *​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*الحــــــــــــــــب*
* 		كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا *
* 		فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه*
* 		وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا *
* 		هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،*
* 		سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة  		البركان*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*أخيراً الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا​*​
*إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا​*
*الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــهويسعدنــا ونسعــده​*
*وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا​*
*بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا​*
*ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو​*
*احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان​ * *أي*
* منهــم* 
​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*
* *ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب*
 
* 		هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش*
* فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة*
* هو سلامة النفس في أعماق الأبدية هو العلم الوحيد الذي كلما  		أبحرت فيه أزددت جهلا *​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*هو مجرد ثرثرة والأصدقاء هم كل ما يعتد به *
* هو أضطراب الحياة.. والصداقة سكونها وراحتها*
* الحب أعمق..لكن الصداقة أوسع*
* 		لا تتزوج الا عن حب , ولكن تأكد أن من تحب هو جدير بحبك*
* 		الحب مرض, والزواج صحة , والمرض والصحة لا يلتقيان*
* 		أستمرار الحب بعد الزواج فن يجب تعلمه*
* لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب  		صديقه*
* 		الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*الحب..هو ذلك الشعور الخفى الذى يتجول فى  		كل مكان ويطوف الدنيا بحثا*
* عن فرصتة المنتظرة ليداعب الأحساس*
* 		ويسحر الأعين.. ويتسلل بهدوء.. ويستقر فى غفلة من العقل ورغما عنك*
* داخل تجا ويف القلب....ليمتلك الروح  		والوجدان... ليسطر على كل كيان الأنسان *
* والحب هو ذلك الشعور الذى يمتلك الأنسان فى  		داخلة*
* 		ويطوف بة العالم حيث يشاء بأفراحة وأحزانة *
* 		يجول كل مكان فوق زبد البحر يمشي دون إن يغوص فى أعماقة *
* 		الحب.. هو ذلك الوباء الذيذ الذي يصيب جميع الكائنات بدون استثناء*
* لة مغنا طيسية تجب الكائنا بعضها لبعض  		وبدونة لن تستمر الحياة على آى كوكب*
* 		للحب.. معانى عظيمة وتعاريف عديدة تختلف من عا شق لأخر*
* فكل محب لدية تصور وتعريف*
* 		خاص لمعنى الحب *​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*ممكن هل كلمة مني شخصيا بعد ما عرفنى الحب مع اني اقول ان الحب*
* لا يعرف وليس له تعريف*
* 		الحب هو جنة الدنيا وفردوس الحياة انة الأمل الذى يشرق على القلوب الحزينة*
* 		فيسعدها ويدخل الى القلوب المظلمة فينيرها ويبدد ظلمتها ويتسرب الى الجوانح*
* 		فيغمرها بضيائة المشرق الوضاء.*
* 		إنة الحن الجميل الذى يوقع انغامة على اوتار القلوب ونبضاتها*
* 		فيكون عزاءالمحروم وراحة المكموم *
* 		ورجاء اليائش*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*انة النعيم الذى يرجوه كل انسان والسعادة التى ينشدها كل مخلوق*
* 		والجنة التى يحلم ان يعيش فيها كل فتى وفتاه * 
 
 ​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*الحـــــــب  *
*  		هو تلك الغرسة الجميلة في حديقة العمر،،،  		إمرأة ورجل وحرمان *
* 		جهل عارض صادف قلبا فارغ،،، انانيةاثنين،، دمعة من سماء التفكير*
 
* 		الحـــب: صداقة شبت فيها النار،، محطة نستريح فيها لحظات*
* 		هو الشئ الوحيد الذي لايترك لمن يملكه شيئا يرغب فيه ،، تجربة تبغي لنفسها  		الخلود ولكنها لاتعيش الا عمر الورود *
 
* 		هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين رجل وامرأة ،، يشبه فاكهة الرمان , فيمرارته عذوبة  		وفي عذوبته مرارة*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*انه سجن لذيذ،، كالشحاذ يكثر من الطلب كلما اعطيته،، هو تاريخ المراة وليس  		الا حادثا عابرا في حياة الرجل *
 
* 		أول الحب عند الفتى الحياء وأول الحب عند الفتاة الجرأة *
 
* 		الرجال يحبون دائما مايحترمون , والنساء لايحترمن الا من يحببن *
 
* 		المرأة حب العذاب , والرجل عذاب الحب *
 
* 		الحب بالنسبة الى الرجل طبق ثانوي , وبالنسبة للمراة مأدبة كاملة*
 
* 		المرأة عندما تفشل في الحب تعيش على ذكرى ذلك الحب , اما الرجل فيفكر في حب  		جديد *​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*امتلاك الرجل للمرأة هو نهاية حبه, وامتلاك المرأة للرجل هو بداية حبها *

* 		الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها  *​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*المحب لا يجوع . والجائع لا يحب*
* 		الإخلاص في الحب ليس إلا كسلا في النظر إلى إنسان آخر*
* 		الحب هو أن تبالغ في قيمة من تعرف ، والغيرة هي أن تبالغ في قيمة من لا  		تعرف*
* 		الحب يجعل الإنسان العادي شاعرا ، والشاعر مجنونا ، والمجنون حيوانا ،  		*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*والحيوان شاعرا*
* 		الذين أحبوا بقوة ، لم يحبوا من أول نظرة*
* 		الحب الحقيقي هو الذي تحس به بعد فوات الأوان*
* 		الحب يجعل الزمن يمضي والزمن يجعل الحب يمضي*
* 		الذي يعتقد أن الحب يأتي بعد الزواج، كمن يحاول أن يشعل السجارة من الخلف..*
* 		الحب كالمركب، إذا حمل أكثر من واحد غرق....*
* 		المرأة هي التي تختار الرجل الذي سيختارها...*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*نظلم الحب عندما نصفه بأنه نار، فالحب الإنساني لا يصير إلى رماد...*
* 		عذاب أن تحب وعذاب ألا تحب، ولكن أعظم عذاب هو أن تحب بلا أمل...*
* 		الدليل الأكيد على حب المرأة لك هو تقليدها إياك...*
* 		ثلاثة يجب عدم اخفاءها.. الحب،الإعتراف،والحقيقة*
* 		تمهل في اختيار الحبيب ولا تتعجل في التخلي عنه*
* 		ساعاتنا في الحب لها أجنحة، وفي الفراق لها مخالب*
* 		دموع الحب أجمل إذا هي وجدت من يمسحها...*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*الخصام بين الحبيبين تجديد للحب*
* 		لا تخف ما صنعت بك الأشواق .. واشرح هواك فكلنا عشاق*
* 		إن العيون التي في طرفها حور قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا يَصرَعْنَ ذا اللب  		حتى لا حراك به وهن أضعف خلق الله إنسانا*
* 		من أحب ولده رحم الأيتام*
* 		البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب*
* 		لاتشكو للناس جرحاً أنت صاحبه *** لايؤلم الجرح إلا من به ألمُ*
* 		طعنة العدو تدمي الجسد ،،، وطعنة الصديق تدمي القلب*
* 		أغار من كلماتي حينما أهديها لك ،،، فتعجبك كلماتي ولاأعجبك أنا*
* 		إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها*
* 		كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*أول الشجرة بذرة*
* 		إن العيون التي في طرفها حور قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا يَصرَعْنَ ذا اللب  		حتى لا حراك به وهن أضعف خلق الله إنسانا*
* 		القلوب عند بعضها*
* 		من أحب ولده رحم الأيتام*
* 		الحب أعمى*
* 		البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب*
* 		البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب*
* 		الحب أعمى*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*القلوب عند بعضها*
* 		إن العيون التي في طرفها حور قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا يَصرَعْنَ ذا اللب  		حتى لا حراك به وهن أضعف خلق الله إنسانا*
* 		أول الشجرة بذرة*
* 		فإن قليل الحب بالعقل صالح وإن كثير الحب بالجهل فاسد*
* 		لا تخف ما صنعت بك الأشواق .. واشرح هواك فكلنا عشاق*
* 		مرآة الحب عمياء*
* 		من القلب للقلب رسول*
* 		أول الشجرة بذرة*
* 		من أحب ولده رحم الأيتام*
* 		البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب*
* 		الحب أعمى*
* 		من القلب للقلب رسول*
* 		مرآة الحب عمياء*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*لا تخف ما صنعت بك الأشواق .. واشرح هواك فكلنا عشاق
		صعب أن يجفاك الحبيب لأسباب غير واضحه . الأصعب أن لايبرر لك غيابه رغم  		سؤالك الدائم عنه
		ساعاتنا في الحب لها أجنحة، وفي الفراق لها مخالب
		صعب أن تقع في الحب في الزمن الخاطئ . الأصعب أن يتوافق ذلك مع الشخص  		الخاطئ*​ 
​


----------



## soul & life (15 يوليو 2012)

*الحب  .... الراعى الرسمى للجنون !!!!*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *امتلاك الرجل للمرأة هو نهاية حبه, وامتلاك المرأة للرجل هو بداية حبها *
> 
> *         الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها  *​




بعترض ....مش كل حوا بتكون عايزه تمتلك ادم​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بعترض ....مش كل حوا بتكون عايزه تمتلك ادم​


*نو نو نو نو
انا اعتراض اغلب البنات بيحبو يفرضو اساس
سيترهم على الشباب
بدليل تعالى بعد الجواز هتلاقى مشاكل بينهم كتيرررررررررر
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *         لاتشكو للناس جرحاً أنت صاحبه *** لايؤلم الجرح إلا من به ألمُ*
> *         طعنة العدو تدمي الجسد ،،، وطعنة الصديق تدمي القلب*
> 
> 
> *         كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب*​




حلوووووو​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*اصعب فرررراق فرراق الحبااااايب 

نايس توبيك 
*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسية لردكم الجميل ربنا يباركم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*عندما تفقد شخص قريب من قلبك ....
وتتذكر اجمل لحظاتك معه ..

فتظهر ابتسامه علي شفتيك )
وتنزل دمعه من عينيك (

ولا تعـــــــــــــلم .....

هــــل انــــــــت سعيـــــــد لتذكــــــــره ؟؟
ام حزيــــــــن عـــــــــلي فقــــــــــدانه ؟!!!!!!!!
*




*

*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*كلام في الحب اسامه منير كلام في الغرام جديد كلام الرومانسيه رومانسي من الاخ*

[YOUTUBE]q28e7tl0C3U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*كم هي صعبة تلك الليالي *
 *التي أحاول أن أصل فيها إليك*
 *أصل إلى شرايينك *
 *إلى قلبك *
 *كم هي شاقة تلك الليالي *
 *كم هي صعبة تلك اللحظات *
 *التي أبحث فيها عن صدرك ليضم رأسي*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبي*
*الشوق إليك يقتلني*
*دائماً أنت في أفكاري *
*وفي ليلي ونهاري *
​ *صورتك *
*محفورة بين جفوني *
*وهي نور عيوني *
*عيناك ..... تنادي لعيناي *
*يداك ..... تحتضن يداي *
*همساتك .. تطرب أُذناي *

​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
** يا حبيبي *
* أيعقل أن تفرقنا المسافات *
* وتجمعنا الآهات *
* يا من ملكت قلبي ومُهجتي *
* يا من عشقتك وملكت دنيتي *

* حبيبي*
* عندما أنام *
* أحلم أنني أراك ... بالواقع*
* وعندما أصحو *
* أتمنى ان أراك ثانية ...في أحلامي*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
** 












*
​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
عندما أبدأ بالكتابة
أجد نفسي وأجد ذاتي
أجد نفسي تنطق بالحروف المقهورة
التي تأبى أن تتوراى بين السطور
أجد ببعض الأحيان
أدمعي تنساب على ورقتي تبللها
فتبقى حروفي هي ذاتي الخجول
الذي تريد التحرر ولكنها تأبى
وأحياناً عندما أكتب
أنسى أن لي أبجديات ومقاييس
المفروض لا أفرًط بها
أما عندما أكتب عن حبي
أجده يتجسد بمعاني ضعيفة بين السطور
لأنني أجد حبي بداخلي
نابع بكل حساسية​*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

* وعندما أهدي حبيبي أحرفي​*​
*أجدها لاتعطي معنى​*
*مثل الذي في وجداني​*
*لأن الذي في وجداني​*
*أكثر بكثير​ *
* فأحتار​*
*وتبدأ معاناتي​*
*وتبدأ فصول إعترافاتي​*
*بورقتي التي قد أمزقها بعد ذلك​*
*لأنها قد تظهر نقاط ضعفي​*
*ولكن بعدها​*
*أحس بالراحة​*
*وأنني وجدتُ ذاتي التائه​ *
* فهل ياترى أستطيع إهداء أحرفي​*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

* إليك يا من أحبك القلب​*​
*إليك يا من إحتوتك العيون​*
*إليك يا من أعيش لأجله​*
*إليك يا من طيفك يلاحقني​*
*إليك يا من أرى صورتك في كل مكان​*
*في كتبي .. في أحلامي .. في صحوتي​*
*إليك يا من يرتعش كياني​*
*من شدة حـبـيـبـي​*
*الشوق إلى رؤياك​*
*فقط عند ذكر إسمك​ *
* هذا أقل ما أستطيع التعبير عنه​*
*لأن حبك يزيد في قلبي كل لحظة​*
*ولأنك أنت​*
*كل شيئ في حياتي​*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*






*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
** اه ..*
* تتردد داخل اعماقى *
* فى حزن وعذاب*
* اه..*
* تقولها روحى قبلى*
* ينطقها عقلى قبل لسانى*
* اشعر بها..مدويه*
* تتغلغل اركانى*
* اه..*
* انطقها برعشه *
* تعصف بكل وجدانى*
* اه..*
* لا اعلم من شوقى*
* ام من عشقى..ام من احزانى*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
** اعشقك .. *
* واخاف ان يوما تنسى عنوانى*
* اخاف ان تهجر شطئانى*
* تتركنى وحيده احزانى...*
* تتحرر منى وتنسانى*
* اه..*
* تجعلنى فى نشوه حبى سكرانه*
* تأخذنى الى عالم عشقك*
* تجعلنى فى حبك ولهانه.*
* حبيبى...الا يكفينى اهات*
* الا يكفينى دموع*
* الا تعلم ان قلبى*
*  قد تعب من الحزن*
* ان عينى*
*  قد ذبلت من الدموع*
* ياعشقى...انى اعشقك*
* انى احبك..اتسمعنى...؟*
* ايشعر قلبك باهاتى..؟*
​ ​ ​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*انى اتعذب فى الحب... *
* والحزن بقلبى وديان*
* تترقرق فيها دمعاتى*
* يختنق منها اى انسان*
* مابالك بعيون تبكى*
* فى كل ساعات الايام*
* تنهمر كدموع المطر*
* منها براكين الاحزان*
* مابالك بهموم تمنع *
* كل ابتسامات الالوان*
* تتبختر داخل وجدانى*
* تمنعنى من كل حنان*
* تجعلنى اميره احزانى*
* تجعلنى بقايا انسان*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*ياحبى قد عشت سنينى *
* اتحمل شوقى وحنينى*
* اتالم فى صمت يدوى*
* اضعافا داخل بساتينى*



* قد كنت فى  الحب  اميره *
* اخذتنى النشوه لعينيك*
* جعلتنى فى الحب اسيره*
* لدموعى واشواقى اليك*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
** اه.. *
* تجعلنى اكتب فى اليوم*
*  الاف الاشعار*
* تجعلنى اخذ ايامى*
*  والملم حزن الاشجار*
* تجعلنى ابكى ودموعى*
*  قد تملىء كل الانهار*



* اتشوق فى كل كيانى *
* ليوم تتذكر حرمانى*
* تاتينى بشوق وعيونك*
* تعزف لى كل الالحان*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
** اه..واه..واه *
* احزانى فى الحب لن تنتهى*
* انفاسى فى الحب مريضه*
* لا تتعافى..*
* الا لهذا الحزن من نهايه*
* الا لدمعى ان يتوقف*
* وينال بسمه حلوه*
* تملىء كيانى الحزين*
 
 
 
* انى تعبت من الحزن *
* ياقلبى..يا حزين*
* اعلم انك تأن من الشوق*
* تتمزق من اللهفه*
* يغلف الحزن اركانك*
* ويملىء الهم جوانبك*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
** اه... *
* من قلب ينسانى*
* يتركنى وحدى لاحزانى*
* ياعمرى لا تنسى انى*
* فى حبك مازلت اعانى*
* واه يا قلبى...*
* 







*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*مش قادر أتخيل فيوم​ *​
* اني أعيش منك محروم​ *
* أنا لو عليه مدوقش النوم ​ *
* بس انتا ماتزعلش يوم​ *
* ليه اللي بينا نكبره ​ *
* إزاي فراقك اتحمله​ *
* أضحك بقى وانسى إللي فات ​ *
* العمر جاي هنكمله ​ *
* أيدي فاديك وكل صعب نتحمله​ *
* أضحك بقي وسيبك من اللي مزعلك​ *
* أضحك بقى ياحبيبي سيبك ​ *
* افتكر انك حبيبي وأنا حبيبتك ​ *
* أضحك بقي​*
*​*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*
*
* ========*
* مفاضلش حاجه تربطني بيك ​ *

* كل اللي بينا ضاع وانتهي​ *​
* قدام عنيك ​ *

* سهله الحياه ​ *
* روح عيش حياتك ​ *
* ملكش قلب انتا باديك​ *
* كاتب حبيبي تاريخ وفاتك​ *
* خلاص كده خلصت حياتك​ *
* مفاضلش حب ومفيش مشاعر​ *
* كان نفسي اكمل وياك​ *
* لكنك طلعت شاعر بياع كلام​ *
* عشت فغرام حب وأوهام​ *
* الجنه كانت وياك نار​ *
* ايامنا ليل ومفيش نهار​ *
* حتى الحياه غمقتها​ *
* مش شايف نور ​ *
* ياريتنى موت فوقتها​ *
* ولا إنى أشوف الغدر فيك​ *
* الزكريات ضيعتها​ *
* مافضلش شىء يربطنى بيك​ *
* وكل حاجه أخدت وقتها​ *
* كمل حياتك ليل وبس​ *
* من غير نهار​ *
* كمل حياتك​ *
*  =======*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*عــنــدمـــا يـمـوت الــحــب تــمــوت الــحيــاة ولــم يــبــق لــلــوجــود أثــر وتـكـون الـنـظـرات فـي عـيـنـي يـأس وقـنـوت*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*و تــكــون حــيــاتـي وجــودا بــلا وجــود لـكم مـني أحبتي أحلى  كلام   أرجو أن أجد أحلى منه كلاما من خلجاتكم ومن شعوركم الوقاد لأرمي كـلـمـاتي  هـذه فـي هـامش الـمـسـودات واعـتـرف أنـي الـمـهـزوم الأول فـي رداءة  الاخـتـيـار*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*------------*
* كـــلام فـي الــحــب *
* ===========*
* حـبـيـبـتـي .!*
* تعالي بحضن الشوق سريعا *
* واحضنيني *
* وقـبّــلي هـواك مـرّة في صباحي *
* واذكريني *
* دعــي شفتي تلامس شفتيك الرقيقة *
* بالحياء وقبـّليهـا *
* لأن الـحـب أقـوى وأكـبـر *
* مـن خـجـل الـشّـفـاه *
* ولـــو تــلـوّنــت بـالــغـرام الأحــمــــر *
* لأن الــحــبّ أكـبـر*
* وأكـبـر مـن كــل الـبشـر *
* وأكـبـر مـنـّي ومـنـك *​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*حــــبـيـبـتـي *
* أحـبـّـك هــكــــذا *
* كـــي لا تـضـيـعـي *
* كـي لا تضيعيني*
* وأغـرق فـي بـحـر ذاكـرتي *
* دعـيـنا نـحـب بـعـضـيـنا*
* قـبـل الــرّحيل *
* ========*
* هـوانا جـديـد *
* وشـوقـنـا جــديـد *
* واســمـنــا فـي الـحب والـعـشـق*
* جــديــد ٌ.. جديد*
* وكـل مـا نعـرف عـن بعضنا *
* حـب واسـم جـديـد *
* لـيـس مـن وشـي ٍ على شالـك المطروز*
* غــيـر ورق الـورد الأحــمـر *
* ليس مـن خـيال فـي ذاكرتي *
* سـوى حــبــّـك الأول *
* كـلماتي *​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*يترجمها شعور بين أغصاني*
* وأزهار الربيع المبكـّر*
* وأمواج البحر *
* على شاطئ الغرام في الصباح*
* وعند الأصيل *
* حبـّنا المبكـّر صار كـبـيـرا*
* في كلماتي المنمّــقـة *
* كبعد بعد الأرض عـن جـوّ السـماء*
* حبـّنـا صار أكبر مـن الـمسافات *
* وأسرع مـن الطائرات *
* أقوى مـن الإعصار *
* أسرع مـن التـيـّار *
* في غضب البحـار *
​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*حــبـيـبـــتــي ..!
 وهـل تـتـفــكـّـك الكـلمات 
 وهـل تـتـهـلـهـل الأحـرف 
 وهــل سـتـذهـب كــلـمـاتي 
 مـع ريـاح الــحــب الدافئ 
 وهـل ستمـوت الكـلـمـات   
 
 وتـكـفـّن ، وتـدفـن
 في ورق البردي 
 وهـل سيموت حبـّنـا بلا فطام 
 وهـل نحن الآخرون سنموت
 بلا أكل العسل
 وهـــل نـُصْـلـَبُ فـي كـــبـد الـســمــاء 
 أمام النجوم
 وهـل ترجمنا بأنوارهـا المتلألئة 
 لا يـــهــم 
 ما دام حبـّنا مسافر عبر الفضاء 
 بلا وداع 
 فـــنــحــن أحــــيــاء 
 وعشقنا واحد*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*تـعـالـي حـبـيـبــتـي *
* وأيـقـظـي حـُـبنـا *
* قبل أن يخبو في الضلوع*
* وينطفئ داخل قلـبـيـنـا*
* على نور الشموع*
* -------------------*
* حبيبتي.. ا*
* تـعـالـي بـضـع دقـائـق لا غــيـر *
* وربـّـمــا أكـثــر لا نــعــرف *
* تـعــالــي حـبـيــبـتــي نــحــبّ بـعـد الـصـلاة *
* ربـمـا نــرحــل الـيوم أو الإثــنــيــن *
* أو بعد الصلاة*
* كــلـمـاتـي *
* مشتاقـة لأحـرف اسـمـك الـجـمـيـل *
* تـريـد رسـمـه كــدودة الــحريــر *
* شــفـتـي تـنـاديـك بـالـحـب تـرتـعــش *
* مـن طول انـتـظـارك لـلـحـبّ والـقبل*
* تـريـد حـديـث قـلـبـك والـهـوى *
* في بضع دقائق لا غـيـر *
* فـي شـعـوري كــلام *
* وفـي حـزني كـلام *
* وفي طـولـي وعـرضـي غــرام *
* وأنت ِ مصـدر عواطفي *
* وشعوري فـي البقاء أو الـرّحـيـل *
* وأنتِ هـوى قلبي في الأصيل*
* وما بعد الأصيل *​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*وعند كـل طـريـق وغـديـر *
* لا نقـتـل الكلمات *
* ولا نصلب الشعور *
* ولا نـرمي حبـّنـا في مسالـك الــفــجــاج *
* حـديـثـنـا الــحــب *
* وضحكـتـنـا الـــحــب *
* وشـــِـعـْرُنـَا وحــزنـنــا وحـبـّـنـا *
* هــو حـبنا الأول *
* صـار الـحـبّ سـجـّان قلبي *
* وقلبك *
* حارسه الهوى في كـل الأوقات *
* صار شـرابنا وخبزنا *
* وظـلّ مرقدنـا على الحصير *
* وفوق التراب *
* بـات حـصـارنــا الأبـدي*
* يـهـدّدنـا بـالـغــرام *
* وبالـعشق إذا اخـتـلـفـنـا *
​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*===========*
* هـل فـكـّرتِ حبـيـبـتـي مـرّة*
* أن ّ قلبكِ يأسر قلبي هـكـذا *
* آه ِ لـو تعـلـمـين كـم حـبـّــكِ في قلبي قـلـيـل *
* ستموتين *
* أو تعشقين بـعـد قــلـيــل *
* وهـل تـعلـميـن *
* مـا بـحـبـّي الـقـادم من عبير*
* ومـن قناطير العـاشـقيـن *
* فـكـّري قـلـيـلا فـي مـعـانـي حبي*
* وأثــر الــحــب في قـلـبـــك*
* وفي قلبي*
* وسـبـب الــحــب *
* ونـهـايـة الــحــب *
* ونــار الــحــب *
* ربــمــــا ســــتـنـدمـيـن *
* ربــمــا تــمـــوتــيـــن *
* الــحــبّ أكـبـر مـنـّـي ومــنـــك *
* وأكـبـر مـن عــروش الـسّـلاطـين *
* ربـّـمــا تـعـلـمـيـن *
* ربـّـمــا لا تــعــلــمــيــن *
​


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*أنــا لا أردّ الـقـضـــاء *
* أنــا لا أمــنـع الــبــلاء *
* أنـــــا بــعــد حــبّــي وحـبــّـك *
* أشــــــــلاء *
* لا أطــــرد الـــحــبّ مـــن قـلـبـي *
* ولا أ ُدْخـِـلُ الــحــيـرة فــي صــدري *
* إذا تـقــدّم قـلـبـي بـالـمــهــر والقـُبـْـلـَة *
* فـهـل تقـبلـينـهـا بــلا شـــــروط *
* أشعـر باليقين *
* كـلمات قلبك تصلني بالقبول الـحـسن *
* ومـبـاركــات بالــهـوى الـــمـــقــــتــول *
* أنْ لا عــلاج لــلـحــب بـغــيـر الــحــب *
* وأنْ لا شـفاء لـلـقـلـوب بـغـيـر الــقــلـوب *
* الفراق ليس هـو الـحـل*
* والغضب ليس هو الـحـل *
* وأنّ الـهـروب ليس هــو الــحــل *
* الـحـلّ الوحيد هـو الحب *
* والـقـيـد الـمـؤبــّد هـو الـعـشق *
* والأسـيـر الـمـقـيـّد *
* هـــو الـغـرام الـمـنـتـصـر *
* كـلامي جـمـيـل *
* وكـلامـك قـلـيـل *
* لـكـنـّـه مـهـمٌ وراقي *
* فـيـه سـحـر وعـبـيـر *
* لا تـمـوت الـكــلـمـات بـيـن شـفـتـيـنــا*
* طالما هناك شهيق من شفتيك *
* ســــتـكــبـر *​


----------



## ponponayah (23 يوليو 2012)

توج حياتي ببسمته ...أنار دربي بطلته ...أزال غضب ألأيام ...وحل مكانه فرحه ألأحلام
فأصبحت أميرة ليله... وشمس نهاره... ملكني علي عرش... قلبه فأصبحت نبض قلبه
سهر معي ليالي طويلة ...فأصبحت ماضيه وحاضرة ​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبتي 
 عندما أحببتك
 انظر إلى كل شي جميل هو أنت 
 أعشق كل شي جميل لأنه هو أنت
 حبيبتي 



 عندما أحببتك
 أقسمت أنك لست جميلة فقط
 بل ألأجمل فمنك يؤخذ الجمال
 وعندما أحببتك
 لا أرى في هذه الدنيا إلى أنت فقط
 لم تعشق عيناي في هذه الدنيا مثل ماعشقتك أنت



 وعندما أحببتك
 تمنيت أجمل ألاماني وحلمت أجمل حلم بك أنت
 عندما أحببتك 
 رسمتك في أبهى وأجمل صوره في قلبي 
 نقشت اسمك في وسط قلبي فكنت أنتي الوحيدة أللتي سكنت القلب



 عندما أحببتك
 كتبتك بأجمل الحروف وتغنيت بك بأجمل الكلمات 
 وبقلبي وبإحساسي نحتّ أسمك ، وبأعلى صوتي صرخت ،أحبك أحبك
 عندما أحببتك
 وهبت قلبي لكي أنت 
 ووهبتيني حبك أنت



 عندما أحببتك 
 عشت أجمل اللحظات واسعد الأوقات بالقرب منك ولا زلت أعيش أجمل واسعد اللحظات بالقرب منك 
 عندما أحببتك
 انتظرت مجي الليل لأمتع عيناي برؤية القمر ليس حبا فيه ولا كن حبا فيك أنت فهو أنت



 عندما أحببتك 
 وضعتك تاجا" على رأسي 
 وبلسما شافيا لكل جراحي
 عندما أحببتك
 كرهت الحزن ولأكن عشقت الدموع
 كرهت الفراق ولأكن سأعيش بالأمل



 عندما أحببتك
 اختلقت جميع الصدف من أجلك أنت
 عندما أحببتك
 أقسمت أنك أنت الحب والحب هو أنت
 عندما أحببتك
 نطق اسمي بأجمل اسم أسمك
 وكتب قلمي أجمل اسم أسمك



 عندما أحببتك 
 عشقت كل شي يذكرني بك عطرك ورودك هداياك صوتك رسا يلك أغانيك حتى ألاماكن اللي مريتي بها عشقتها 
 عندما أحببتك
 كنتي حياتي وغاليتي وروحي وعمري ودنيتي وسعادتي بل قلبي 



 عندما أحببتك 
 قطعت على نفسي العهود والوعود بأنك أنتي حبيبتي الوحيدة وستظلين حبيبتي للأبد
 للأبد...........*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*عندما احببتك ...شعرت بأني خلقت من جديد ولدت من جديد في عالم جديد...

عندما احببتك...فهمت الحياه اكثر...

فهمت نفسي اكثر..فهمت الأخرين اكثر...

عندما احببتك...احببت الليل...احببت السهر...

عندما احببتك...حلمت بلا حدود...

فملأ شوقي الوجود....

عندمااحببتك...تغيرت نظرتي للأشياء...

واصبح احساسي كما تشائين...

لا أعلم ماذا اصبح عالمي

عندما احببتك...

كل ما اريده هو انتي نعم انتي...

اريدك القمر الذي ينير قلبي...

اريدك ملكتي التي تحملني معها...

لدنيا الحنان والأمان...

اريدك شمس دنياي وحياتي...

فرحي وبسمتي....

اريد ان اعيش لحبك ...

اريد ان اذوب في هواكي وعشقكِ...

اريدك حبيبتي ...


حبيبتي اليكي......

ياعازفة الحان حبك على اوتار السنين...

سأبقى مدى الدهر اذكر عقد الياسمين...

وعطره الذي اشتاق اليه من حين الى حين...

سيبقى سببا للفرح إن كان قلبي حزين...

كتبت بواسطة : قلمي*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*



*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*سأكون لك أنثى ♥♥
 شقية ..
 مجنونة ..
 عنيدة ..
 غيورة ..
 سأقترب منك
 لأراقصك وتراقصني ..
 سأجلس أمامك
 لتجدل لي شعري ..
 وسأطيل التأمل بملامحك
 وعيناك
 وابتسامتك ..
 وسأكثر من
 الدلال عليك ..
 بل وسأوقظك
 بمنتصف الليل
 وأتحجج بخوفي
 لأتوسد صدرك ..
 وسأقبلك أمام نسـاء العالم أجمع
 ~ ~ ~
 سأكون مغرورة ..
 بحبك..
 مترفـه بدلالك ..
 سأعيش لإسعـادك*


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

* 		.....         وافتكرني
 افتكرني .. افتكرني .. افتكرني 
 افتكرني ياللي كنت في يوم حبيبك
 افتكرني وبعدها هامشي واسيبك ..
 هامشي واسيبك ...

 انسى العذاب والجراح .. انسى اللي كان واللي راح
 بس لو ناديت عنيك ذكرى هانت يوم عليك !! افتكرني
 افتكرنـــــــي ... 

 هاسيبك للايام يا حبيبي اااه يا حبيبـــــــي 
 ماعدش باقيلنا كلام يا حبيبي ااااه يا حبيبي 

 لو نداك الشوق لسكة حبنا !!
 خطي فيها فوق عذابنا وجرحنا .... وافتكرني ..

 هاسيبك للأيام يا حبيبي اااه يا حبيبـــــــي 
 ماعدش باقيلنا كلام يا حبيبي ااااه يا حبيبي 

 فاكر زمان لما زمان حلفتني !!!
 مانخطي فوق عتب الفراق ..!
 فاكر كمـــان مين اللي خــان !! 
 وليه فوتني ؟ ! اعطش وادوب الاشتياق ..

 انا مش رح الومك ع الاحلام منا كنت حبيبك 
 انا بس هاسيبك للايام ومسيرها تجيبك ..

 لو نداك الشوق لسكة حبنـــــــا ...
 خطي فيها فوق عذابنا وجرحنــا .... وافتكرنــــي 

 منغير دموع تطفـــــي الشمـــــــو ع .. 
 منغير آلم ..من غير وداع هونت عليـك ‍‍‍‍‍!
 بيعت اللي كان ‍! .. وكأنه كان منغير تمن ..عمري اللي ضاع مني في عنيك !!!

 انا مش رح الومك ع الاحلام منا كنت حبيبك !
 انا بس هاسيبك بس للأيام ومسيرها تجيبك ....

 لو نداك الشوق لسكة حبنا ... خطي فيها فوق عذابنا وجرحنا ........... وافتكرني 


 هاسيبك للأيام يا حبيبــــــي .......... اه يا حبيبي
 ماعدش باقيلنا كلام يا حبيبي .......... اه يا حبيبي*​


----------



## ponponayah (26 يوليو 2012)

تبقى اللحظات التي اعيشها بجانبك هي افضل لحظات حياتي ♥ ♥​


----------



## amalon (26 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]فقَـطْ فيْ البِـدآياتْ يكونُ الْإهتِـمامْ فيْ أعـلىَ مسـتَـواهْ .. ويَــآ ليتَ كلُّ الحَــيَــآةْ ..بِـدآياتْ..!![/FONT]*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


>




حلوووووووو دا

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

amalon قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فقَـطْ فيْ البِـدآياتْ يكونُ الْإهتِـمامْ فيْ أعـلىَ مسـتَـواهْ .. ويَــآ ليتَ كلُّ الحَــيَــآةْ ..بِـدآياتْ..!![/FONT]*​



فعلالالالالالالالالا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

أراه طائراً على بساط الريح يحمل حبي بعيداً عن الملا يقول لي أعطيتني حبنا وأقول له أعطيتني الحياة ..


 حياة هادئة أحكي فيها قصة عشقي معك


 أتمنى أن أكون معه كي


 انقش أسمه على القمر الذي أضاء حياتي


 وأكتب قصة حبنا على غيوم كي


 أحميك من أعين الآخرين


 .... سجين قلبي


 كم ذكر الوفاء معك وجدت انك نبع للوفاء وعندما أحتاج إليك أبحث عنك أجدك 
في دمي ... بين عروقي ... في قلبي الذي حملك وسيحملك طيلة عمري


 لذا أجد كل معاني الروعة في حياتي لوجودك في مملكتي 
الخالدة ستجدني دوماً معك أستظل بظلال حبك الذي أنعش حياتي وصوتك الذي يهمس
 بكل كلام العشق لي وحدي​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*معنى الحب*
* الحب هو مشاعر   	واحاسين تنبع بين طرفين  (الحبيب والحبيبه)ولهو معانى كثيره المهم ان هو  يكون حب  	حقيقى يعنى  اخلاص وصدق واحترام مشاعر الطرفين واهم حاجه ان هما  يكونوا بيفهموا  	بعض  *
* وغير كده ان الحياه مش حب   وبس،  	الحياه عمل وعباده وفعلا عشان يبقى حب لازم نرتقى بالحبيب ده لازم   تقف جنبه  	ونخليه احسن من الاول سواء فى دراسته وعمله حتى فى التعامل   التعامل مع اهله  	واصدقائه لازم يتغير للاحسن *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*




*

*عندما تحزن .. وتحزن .. لدرجة أنك تشعر لو أن من يحبك..

 يعلم بما فيك .. تتمنى ان ياتي لاحتضانك..

 تنتظر منه أن يشعر أنك حزين ..

 ... يقرأ عيناك .. دون أن تتكلم ..

 يواسيك ب لغة العيون ..

 يشعرك بأنك قطعة منه وأن ما يؤلمك يؤلمه ..

 فلالالالالا تجده بجانبك .. ولا تري عيونه تفهمك..

 فحينها تشعر ان كل العالم لا يشعر بالامك وانين قلبك*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*




حبيبتي تذكريني عن قلبك لا تبعديني

 فقلبي يان يشتاق اليكي بحنين

 ام انك قررت ان تنسيني

 فها قلبي قد اقتلعته فخذيه

 بين حنايا صدرك اخفيه

 فسوف اعيش بدونك محطا النفس

 كميت فلا تعودي تشاهديه

 كلمات بنت الملك
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*لو كان الحب يكتب ... لكتبت دواوين
ولو كان الاحسان يوصف .. لوصفته لملايين
ولو كان حبيبي يعلم مدي حبي له ...
لظل يعشقني حتي تذوب بينا الاف السنين .
*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


>




امممممممم
حلوه دي
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


>



:bud::bud:


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :bud::bud:


:act23::act23::act23:
*معانها اية المشاركة دى يا مريم
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لو كان الحب يكتب ... لكتبت دواوين
> ولو كان الاحسان يوصف .. لوصفته لملايين
> ولو كان حبيبي يعلم مدي حبي له ...
> لظل يعشقني حتي تذوب بينا الاف السنين .
> *



جميييييييييييييل​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

جمالك سيدتي 

 جمالك نور.. 


             يضيئ عتم ليلتي


 جمالك شمعة.. 


              تذيب شك حيرتي  


 جمالك أمل..


                  يمحو وحشة غربتي        


 جمالك فرح..


                   يؤنسني في وحدتي       


 جمالك بسمة.. 


                  تخجل منها ضحكتي


 جمالك صمت .. 


                 يكسر عظمة جرأتي 


 جمالك هيبة  ..


                  تذلل كبرياء مشيتي  


 جمالك بحر..  


             يغرق جبروت رجولتي 


 جمالك أنت سيدتي.. 


   وحده الذي زلزل كياني 


           و أسر سويداء القلب و فلذة الكبدي​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جمالك سيدتي
> 
> جمالك نور..
> 
> ...


*يا نهارى ابيض كل دا يطلع منك
ههههههههههههههه
امممممممممممم
كلام جميل يا مريم ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *يا نهارى ابيض كل دا يطلع منك
> ههههههههههههههه
> امممممممممممم
> كلام جميل يا مريم ربنا يباركك
> ...



ههههههههههه
دا مما اعجبني 

ميرسيييييييي
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

*
سيدتى الرااااااااقيه

لا تحسبينى من المغرورين 

ولكنى أصف لكى ما تقوله النساء عن أشعارى

فأنا يا سيدتى عندما أقول أننى غزوت كل القلوب

فلست أبالى 

فأنا من سحرت كل النساء بأشعارى

فأنا من لقبوة الجميلات بفارس كل العصور

انا من أسكنت كل النساء قصور

ولم يبقى غير قصرا واحد سيدتى وهوا 

......... ( قلبى ) ........

 فهل يا سيدتى تسمحين بالدخول ...؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2012)

*




  يا صحبتي ♥
 مش عارفه ازاي انا بحبك كل ده !
 تفتكري ليه .. !
 يمكن رخامتك هيّ سر حبي ليكي
 ولا يمكن دي غلاستك
 ولا جناني اللى مبيطلعش الا عليكي
 ولا هو ضحكنا علي حاجه ملهاش اى وجود
 ولا يمكن رغينا اللي عمره ماكان له حدود
 ولا البلاوي اللى سوا عملناها
 والمواقف اللى مع بعضنا عيشناها
 ولا الذكريات اللى بايدينا صنعناها
 ولا ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه !
 بس كل اللى اعرفه
 انى بحبك ومش محتاجه أثبت كده
 وأتمني بس نعيش سوا العمر ده
 تكوني أقرب حد ليّ
 وليـكي أبقي أنـا كده*​


----------



## ponponayah (29 يوليو 2012)

لاَ سُلطَة لنإ علىَ . قـلوبنـآ ♥
هِيّ تَنبُضَ ,
لِمَن أرآدتَ ،،
مَتىَ أرآدتَ ..
…گيفمـآ أرآدتْ ,.
... ♥
♥
بعَضهمَ .. ينبضَ آلقَلبَ
( لَه) ,
و بعَضهـمَ ينبُضَ آلقلبَ
( به ),
و بعَضهمَ همّ النبُضَ بحْد ذاتَه ! ♥​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*الحب عطااء
الحب امل في بكره
الحب اسمي معاني الحياه
الحب وفاء 
الحب صدق
الحب اخلاص
الحب الحقيقي جميل ولكن للاسف .....اصبح  عمله نادره 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

*ﻣَـﻦ ﻳﺘَﺠﺎﻫَـﻠﻚ ﻋَـﻤﺪﺍً ! ..

 ﺇﻋﻠَـﻢ ﺃﻧَـﻚ ﺗَـﻠﻤَـﻊ ﻛَـﺎﻟﺒَـﺮﻕ ﻓِـﻲ

 ﺫﻫْـﻨِـﮧ : )))*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

تعال...ياحبيبي 
على أجنحة الشوق 
تعال ...ضمني 
فحنيني إليك يزيد 

تعال ...حبيبي 
مدّ لي يدك 
وأهمس لي ...أحبك 

تعال ...وحدثني 
/ عنك ..../
فالحديث عنك 
يلذّ لي ويطيب 

تعال ...حبيبي 
فالشوق إليك يهيم 
والقلب إليك يهرع 
والعين دونك تدمع 
واللسان معك يطرب 
والروح بصحبتك تهلل ​


----------



## ponponayah (30 يوليو 2012)

سَألُوْنِي مَاذَا تَعْنِي لِيْ [ أَنْتَ ]
فَ/أجَابَة عَلَيْهُمـ عَيْنَايَ بَدَلَ لِسَااانِيْ
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*يرحل من يرحل 
ويبقي من يبقي في حياتي 
فانا لا التفت  ابدا الي الوراء
فالحب لا يأتي بالتوسل والرجاء
وغرور من امامي زادني كبرياء
فأن كان وجودهم شيئا
 فأن فكــــــــــــــرامتي اشياااااااء ..

*


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يرحل من يرحل
> ويبقي من يبقي في حياتي
> فانا لا التفت  ابدا الي الوراء
> فالحب لا يأتي بالتوسل والرجاء
> ...


اية الكلام الجامدا
يا ست الكل
عندك مليون حق فى الكلام 
وتعيشى وتكتبى اكتر


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*دائـمــاً  أحــتــاجِــڪ .. دائــمــاً أريــدڪـ بــجــانــبــي ♥ لــيــســت  أنــانــيــة مــنــي ولڪنـنـي بــالـفـعـل أشـعــر أن عــالــمـي فــارغ  بــدونــِڪ ..*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*ﺍﻛـﺒـﺮ ﻗـﻮﺓ ﻟﻠـﺮﺟـﻞ ﻋـﻠـﻰ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺮﺃﺓ
 ﺣـﻴـﻦ ﻳـﺠـﻌـﻠـﻬـﺎ ﺗـﻄـﻴـﻌـﻪ
 ﻻﻧـﻬـﺎ ♥ ﺗـﺤـﺒـﻪ
 ﻭﺃﻛـﺒـﺮ ﺩﻟـﻴـﻞ ﻋـﻠـﻰ ﺿـﻌـﻔـﻪ
 ﻋـﻨـﺪﻣـﺎ ﺗـﻄـﻴـﻌـﻪ ﻻﻧـﻬﺎ ﺗـﺨـﺎﻓـﻪ





*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*من يُحبك تَعرفهُ جيداً في أوقَاتِ ألمك

ويكذبُ عَليك بأنّه | غَير مَشغُول |

♥ لِـ أجلِ أن يَبقى معك ♥





*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*الحب اوله حالة نفسيه فوووووووووق في السما
واخره حاله نفسيه تححححححححححححححت تحت الارض
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *دائـمــاً  أحــتــاجِــڪ .. دائــمــاً أريــدڪـ بــجــانــبــي ♥ لــيــســت  أنــانــيــة مــنــي ولڪنـنـي بــالـفـعـل أشـعــر أن عــالــمـي فــارغ  بــدونــِڪ ..*




واااااااااااااااو​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *من يُحبك تَعرفهُ جيداً في أوقَاتِ ألمك
> 
> ويكذبُ عَليك بأنّه | غَير مَشغُول |
> 
> ...




جمييييييييييييييييييييييل​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييييييييل​


*مرمر
ميرو 
مرورك وردك هو الاجمل 
ميرسية ليكى ربنا يباركك 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*لســـت مغرما بـــأن اصبح رجل تركع عنـد قدميــه قلــوب النساء !!

 بل اكتفــــي ان تشعــــرني امراه واحــــــده

 ♥ اني اعظم رجل في نظرها وسأجعلها امراه فوق كل النساء ♥
*




​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*الـــ♥ــحـــ♥ـــب كـــالـــحــــــرب ♥
ســــــهــــــلـــة بـــدايـــتـــه ♥
صـــعـــب ايــــــقــــــافـــــــه ♥
مـــســـتـــحـــيـــل نـــســـيـــانـــــــــه ♥
*



​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*هو إنت لسه بتسالى انتى بالنسبالي إيه

لا لا يا حبيبتي إطمني الجواب عندك لاقيه* *

لما تجري جوة دمي لما تبقي كل همي* *

لما اعيش وياكي حلمي تبقي بالنسبالي إيه* *

لما ظلك يبقى ظلي وتبقي اجمل شئ فاضلي* *

لما اسهرلك تملي ويا طيفك يبقى ليه* *

لما اتحدى الدنيا عشانك لما اتعذب من احزانك* *

لما اوهبلك وإنت مكانك كل الإنت بتتمنيه* *

لما الاقي الشوق صاحبني والحنين ليك غلبني* *

يبقى ايه اللي غاصبني غير هوى بلاقيني فيه* *

ولما قلبي يدق دقة من حنين وحنان ورقة* *

بلقى روحي ليك سابقى على المكان الانت فيه* *

ولما اعيش واحلم بدنيا انت نورها في كل ثانية* *

يبقى اي دنيا تانية مش معاك تسوى ايه* *

لما ثانية تفوت عليا وانت مش قدام عينيا* *

كل شئ في الدنيا ديا يبق صعب وقاسي ليه* *

مش بقولك يا عيوني مستحيل ابدا تهوني* *

انت احلامي وكوني والهوى اللي بعيش عليه* *

يا جنوني واشتياقي لما بتغرب بلاقي* *

قلبك انت وحدو باقي جنب قلبي يخاف عليه* *

لما بنسى عمري قبلك واتولد لحظة ما اقابلك* *

وقلبي يبقى ملك قلبك والغرام مكتوب عليه* *

لما اقولك مهما اقولك برضو مش حأقدر اقولك* *

انت على بعضك وكلك احلى حلم حلمت بيه* *

لسه برضو بتسأليني دا انت قلبي وانت عيني* *

وانت روحي ونور سنيني عايزة تاني اقولك ايه* 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أغسطس 2012)

*صـــــــدمات عمــــــــري زودتنـــــــــــي قنــــــــــاعه
كــــــــــل شـــــــــئ احبــــــــــه اتـــــــــوقع ضيـــــــاعه




وعجبي عليك يازمن !!
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هو إنت لسه بتسالى انتى بالنسبالي إيه
> 
> لا لا يا حبيبتي إطمني الجواب عندك لاقيه* *
> 
> ...



بحبها جداااااااااااااااا
الاغنيه دي
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بحبها جداااااااااااااااا
> الاغنيه دي
> ​


*يارب تعجبك علطول يا مرمر
وميرسية ليكى خالص
*​


----------



## amalon (2 أغسطس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]عندمآ كِنتْ صغيرا . . علِموني بأن ... عنتر عشق عبلہ عشقآ جنونيآ 
وأن  قيسْ
تمنى أن يقبل جدار  ليلى قد كآن بهآ مجنونآ
و بالمدرسہ ضربوني ضربآ لإني لم أحفظ قصيِده غزلية لـ أحمد شوقي
وعندمآ كبرت ، قآلوآ لآتعشق فـ العشق محرم والإقترآب منہَ مخالفه للتقاليد .... 
آخبروني من إلمجنون ؟ أنا..؟؟ آم همُ ..؟؟ آم مجتمعنا..؟؟[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

*كلام عن الحب​]*​

* إن الإنسان قبـل الحب شيء وعنـد الحب كل شيء وبعـد الحب لا شيء*

* الحـــــــــب*
* تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة*
* لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة*

* تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان*
* لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد*

* هو الذي ينقل الإنسان إلى تلك الواحات الضائعة من الطهارة والنظارة *
* والشعر والموسيقى لكي يستمتع بعذوبة تلك الذكريات الجميلة التائهة *
* في بيداء الروتين اليومي الفضيع*
* وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال والبراءة والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب والتصنع والكبرياء.*

* وهو كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم*
* فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته*
* ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه*
* ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك*

* لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا*
* الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال*

* الحــــــــــــــــب*

* كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا*
* فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه*
* وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا*
* هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،*
* سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان*

* أخيراً الحب أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا*
* إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا*
* الحب يقراء والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــهويسعدنــا ونسعــده*
* وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا*
* بالحب تصبح ا لحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا*
* ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو*
* احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي منهــم*

* ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحـــــــــــــب*

* هو عنوان الحياة, وهو أسمى ما في الوجود, فيه نحيا ونعيش*
* فيه الرغبة الصادقة في أمتلاك السعادة*
* هو سلامة النفس في أعماق الأبدية هو العلم الوحيد الذي كلما أبحرت فيه أزددت جهلا*
* هو مجرد ثرثرة والأصدقاء هم كل ما يعتد به*
* هو أضطراب الحياة.. والصداقة سكونها وراحتها*
* الحب أعمق..*
* لكن الصداقة أوسع*
* لا تتزوج الا عن حب , ولكن تأكد أن من تحب هو جدير بحبك*
* الحب مرض, والزواج صحة , والمرض والصحة لا يلتقيان*
* أستمرار الحب بعد الزواج فن يجب تعلمه*
* لا تسأل صديقك كيف يحبك , فكثيرا ما يجهل الصديق كيف يحب صديقه*
* الحب الحقيقي كالعطر النادر يترك آثاره مهما طال به الزمن*
* ملطوش**] 		*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

*
** حين اقول لكى*
* يكفيني حبك لاهزم الاحزان*
* ولا تظن انه مجرد*
* كلام صنعته الاقلام*
* فحبك سلاحي*
* لادمر الالام*
* تكفيني لمسه يديك*
* فبها تثير الوجدان*
* يكفيني ان ارى نظره عينيك*
* فتحييني مئه عام*
* فعيونك لقلبي كالشطأن*
* حتى لو كنت بعيدا*
* فبحبك اشعر بالامان*
* فانت في قلبي*
* مهما مرت الايام*
* فقلبي اسير هواك*
* فلا تقل لي انها اوهام*
* فالوهم هو ما ينسجه عقلك*
* من امال واحلام ولكن حبي حقيقه*
* تثبتها الايام*
* فلا يستطيع ان ينكرها الزمان*
* فليكن قلبك يا حبيبي *
* مليء بالايمان....*
* فانا بحبك لي..*

* اصبحت اشعر بقيمه الانسان فبدون حبك انا في حالة نسيان*
* ومهما مر الوقت..*
* او تغير المكان..*
* ساظل اقول لك يكفيني حبك....*
* او أتحتاج بعد ذلك لبرهان؟؟*​


----------



## amalon (2 أغسطس 2012)

*راحل أنا
يجرحني غياب الدمع في عينيك
و أنا ألبس خطواتي...
حذاء الرحيل

لوداعك سيدتي...
برودة الميت ...
بعد التغسيل

و هذا العشق الممدود بيننا
…*​​*أتقن كل أدواره
إلا هذا ....
فلا يعطى دور الحي...
للقتيل

سأصلي عليه و في التو أدفنه
ففي ديني
يكره أن يعامل الدفن
بالتأجيل

راحل أنا... و ذاكرتي حقيبة قد ملئت
بالأسى و اليأس ...
و ما جاد به لسانك
من كذب في الأقاويل...

راحل ....
و فراقنا لم يكن في عينيك حدثا
و أنا الذي كنت أظنه
لديك شمس...
توقفت عن الإطلال

راحل....
و كل الذي بيننا و كأنه لم يكن...
قد أكون بفضلك توهمته
ما دمت أنت ...
ملكة الغش و التضليل

راحل ....
و أنا المظلوم في قصتنا
أشكوك لخالقي
فدعوة المظلوم
أكيدة الوصول...

راحل ....
و سأغلق باب النهاية بلطف
كي لا الفت انتباه دمعتي نحوك
و أنا أمشي مرغم السبيل...

*منقول**​​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## amalon (2 أغسطس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]*وَ كَمآ نَكهَة " آلرحبآنِي " فِي غِنَآء
" آلفَيروز "

وَ عِطر " آلقَبآنِي " فِي جُنونْ
" آلسّآهِر "

وَ عَبقْ " آلدَّرويش " فِي رَوآئِع
" مَآرسِيل خَليفَة "

" أنتِ " فِي كَلمآتِ عِشقِي
فَيعلَمُ آلحمِيع بأنني آلعآشِقَ وَ أنتِ آلمَعشُوقَه* 

 [/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*فعلا ده احساس قاتل
احساس بيخليك موجود ومش موجود
او عايش ومش عايش علي رائ عمرو بيه دياب ^..^
*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

*




صعب جدا
صعب جدا تبقى شايف قدام عنيك حد انت بتعشقه مليان الالم
صعب جدا تبقى شايف كل دمعة من دموعه نزلة حيره من عنيه من غير كلام
صعب جدا تبقى واقف بين اديه شايف اديه حضنه الالم من غير انين
تبقى مش عارف تروح فين ولا فين تبقى ناسى حتى انت تبقى مين
صعب جداأاأأ

يا حبيب عمرى وحياتى ونور عنيا يا ارق ملاك نزل على الارض ديا يا حبيب عمرى وحياتى ونو عنيا يا ارق ملاك نزل ع الارض ديه
عمرى  ما احلم انى اشوفك تنكسر يوم وانت جنبى ده انت روحى ونور حياتى انت عايش  جوه قلبى عمرى ما احلم تنكسر فى يوم وانت جنبى ده انت روحى ونور حياتى انت  عايش جوه قلبى

كل ثانية فى عمرى فده نظره الم كل لحظة فى عمرى فداه لحظة ندم
مش هسيبك تنجرح تانى فى حياتك حالف انى اعوضك كل اللى فاتك مش هسيبك تنجرح تانى فى حيأااتك
قلبى حاسس يا حبيبى انى راجع بيك زمانى وانى جوه قلبك انت هو ده هيكون مكانى راجع وشيلك جوه عينى هسقيك حبيبى من حنينى
يارب عمرى ما اشوف دموع نازلة تانى من عنيك تلقى كل الدنيا عندك جايبة نور الفجر ليك تلاقى فرح العمر جايلك وبكرة دايما بيناديك
تلقى كل حبيب لقلبك حضنه وانتا بين اديه
*




* 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

*سأحزن حتى تفرحي
 و سأبكي حتى تضحكي
 و سأحمل همومكِ و أهاتكِ حتى ترتاحي
 و أعلمي يا حبيبتي لو أن موتي فيه حياتكِ*


----------



## Samir poet (6 أغسطس 2012)

*الحب الحقيقي بيعيش يا حبيبي*
* بيعلمنا نسامح بينسينا امبارح*
*  بيعلمنا نفكر دايما في ايامنا اللي جاية*
* لو نبعد ثواني بيرجعنا تاني*
*  و اجري عليك يا حبيبي و اقولك حقك عليا*
* هوه ده ايوه ده*
*  هوه ده الحب الحقيقي*
* الحب الحقيقي هو اللي يحلي مرار الايام*
*  ولو غلبتنا دموع عينينا نندهلو بيجلنا قوام*
* انا عايزك على طول ويايا*
*  في الفرح و في الجرح معايا*
* ولا خطوة امشيها ولا بداية غير ايدك في ايديا*
*  مش عايزك ولا يوم تظلمني*
* في الحلوة و في المرة قاسمني*
*  من غير ما اتكلم تفهمني من نظرة عينيا*
* هوه ده ايوه ده*
*  هوه ده الحب الحقيقي*
* اوعدني لا نبكي و نتالم ولا نعرف حيرة ولا فراق*
*  اوعدني اننى و انت نعلم حكايتنا لكل العشاق*
* انا عايزك تبقى انت زماني*
*  و مكانك في الدنيا مكاني*
* كل ما اقولك عايز تاني من حبك تسقيني*
*  و انا مطرح ما الدنيا تاخدني*
* و خطاوي الايام تبعدني*
*  مش ممكن هتفارق حضني*
* و لا حتغيب عن عيني*
*  هوه ده ايوه ده*
* هوه ده الحب الحقيقي*
*  الحب الحقيقي بيعيش يا حبيبي*
* بيعلمنا نسامح بينسينا امبارح*
*  بيعلمنا نفكر دايما في ايامنا اللي جاية*
* لو نبعد ثواني بيرجعنا تاني*
*  و اجري عليك يا حبيبي و اقولك حقك عليا*
* هوه ده ايوه ده*
*  هوه ده الحب الحقيقي
*



​​


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*سيدي انت الحب نعمه 
جيالنا من السمااا
معاها احلي نسمه
للناس المغرررررررمه *.*
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

*اتمُنى ان ادخلَ في ( غيبوبہ )
 وابتعد فيھااا عن گل م يشغلني
 وعن كل من همُ حولي ,
  ? !
 ومن يكگرهني ..
 ... من يريدني !
 ومن يرغب بَ الابتعاد عني
 وانا في عمُق هذھ الغيبوبہ
 اريدّ ان اشعر بمن حولي ;(
 اريد ان ارى من هم حولي
 [ في كل يومُ ? ]
 اريد ان ارى ؛
 من يريدني آنا لِ نفسي !
 من يأتي رغبہ بي
 ليست رغبہ بِ خفہ دمُي
 او رغبہ بِ تعليقاتي
 او لـــ جـمالــى
 بل .. من يُريدني انا ,
 يُريد ان يراني معہ
 في الدنيا اضحك وَ افرح .
 اريد ان ارى ؛
 من سّمع بَ خبر غيبوبتي
 ولم .. يُفگر ان يأتي
 لَ يلقي نظرھ / على ملامحي الباهتہ :
 فقط ارغب ان ِارى ؛
 من يتمنونّ لي الشفاءء
 وعندمُا استيقظ ..
 اذهب لَ : أقبل رؤسھم ،
 ارغب عندما استيقظ
 اعرف من اعشق ;$
 ومن يسّتحق
 ان اضحي ب سعادتي لاجلہ!!




 ೋ ◔̯◔ ೋ
سمير الشاعر
حبيب المراة
 ≈≈♥≈≈
 {♥}

 ⇓
 ⇓
 ⇓
 ⇓


ЯềŦǾ






*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

*حبيبي تعالي بناديلك .. تطمني تريحني
 متسبش ايدي من ايدك
 حبيبي تعالي بناديلك .. تطمني تريحني
 متسبش ايدي من ايدك
 متبعدش عني ولا ثانية .. احضني نسيني الدنيا
 واوعدني طول م انت معايا .. متسبش ايدي من ايدك
 متبعدش عني ولا ثانية .. احضني نسيني الدنيا
 واوعدني طول م انت معايا .. متسبش ايدي من ايدك
 يا نوور عيني .. ضميني .. حسيييني
 يا نوور عيني .. ضميني .. حسيييني
 معاك هقدر امشي واكمل .. ولو مين جرحني هتحمل
 علشان عيونك يا حبيبي .. دانا اموت بجد ولا اسيبك
 معاك هقدر امشي واكمل .. ولو مين جرحني هتحمل
 علشان عيونك يا حبيبي .. دانا اموت بجد ولا اسيبك





*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*شافوني قالوا متهني من كتر الفر بيغني
تعالوا اسالوا عني .... انا اللي بيا جررررررراح اطبال الكون ماتيشفيها 
*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2012)

وليلى ونهاري
افكر فيك واخبي واداري شوقي عليك
ويفضحني دمعي ولو انه عنيد 
و يوماتي انشغالي عليك بيزيد
وبتمنى كلمة تطمن فؤادى ولو من بعيد 
ونفسى اشوفك والمس كفوفك 
واغني لعنيك يا لحني الوحيد 
واهمس في ودنك وأقولك يا عمري وحشتني قوى
واحلم أن انا وأنت على مركب في حضن الليل 
وأفوق القي نفسي لوحدى 
ولكن أول ما هاشوفك ها همس في ودنك
وأقولك يا عمري وحشني قوى
واحشني انتظارك
ومطرك ونارك
وجدك وهزارك 
واحشني عتابك 
ورقة جوابك 
ولهفة عينيك 
وضمة أيديك
في لحظة ما فرق بينا عنادك 
وأخذت قرارك 
ساعتها فؤأدى بدون انتظار
نطق بين ضلوعي يقولك
يا عمري هتوحشني قوى 
تعال كفاية علينا البعاد
وسهر الليالي 
كفاية عناد 
صبري عدا الحد وزاد 
ونطق بأعلى
صوت كفاية بعاد 
لأنك وحشني قوى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*احبك جداااااااا واعرف ان الوصول الي المستحيل طوووووووويل*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احبك جداااااااا واعرف ان الوصول الي المستحيل طوووووووويل*


*لا يهمنى ان تجهلينى فكفانى انكى ساكنة فى ذكرياتى  لأنكى انتى كحبات اللؤلؤ التي تزين بها الذكريات .*


----------



## amalon (8 أغسطس 2012)

*أخاف عليك جدا من قلبي ، عندما يتعلق يصبح حزينا و تائها . عندما يحب يفقد رزانته ويتحول الى طفل.
 عندما يكتب شعرا يصير حزينا .
 عندما يكون هو يصير حزينا.
 عندما يمتلئ بك يصير حزينا
 عندما يشتهي دروب هذه المدينة المسروقة ومطاعمها ، يصير حزينا .
 عن…دما يعرف أنه سينتهي مبكرا عندعتبات هذا الخوف ، وهذه الوجوه التي فقدت كل ملامحها وخسرت كل علاماتها ، يصير حزينا.
 عندما ينتابه اليقين ، بأنه رمل قلبك مبكرا ، يصير حزينا.
 و عندما يرفع كأسك ولا يجدك بجانبه ، يصير حزينا.
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*انا جرحي منه مش لانه بكي قلبي وهان عليه
انا جرحي منه نفسي اقوله لما خاان كان عذرو ايه ؟!

*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

* بهمس الحب ناجيتك, في جوف القلب خبيتك, بكل حواسي حبيتك .

=-=-==-=-=

أهديك وردة ياسمين لونها لون قلبك تصبح عليك وتقول يا عسى الخير دربك .

=-=-==-=-=

أنت مثل السحاب يشيل الخير على متونه و أنت مثل المطركل المخاليق يحبونه .

=-=-==-=-=

حضنت حبك بقلبي وخليت نوره بصدري لانك عمري وقلبي احبك حيل وربي 

=-=-==-=-=

هلا باللي وصل عطره قبل تاصل مراسيله مثل غيث قبل ياصل يجي ريحه ونهليبه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*دور عالقلوب ياحب دور
وافرش ظلام الدنيا نور
وتعالي عندي وشووف ماعندي
تلاقيني حواليا بلف ودورررررر
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دور عالقلوب ياحب دور
> وافرش ظلام الدنيا نور
> وتعالي عندي وشووف ماعندي
> تلاقيني حواليا بلف ودورررررر
> *


لية على مروحةههههههههههههههه
وميرسية لكلامك الحلو دا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لية على مروحةههههههههههههههه
> وميرسية لكلامك الحلو دا



*لا ياخفه جاموسه في ساقيه .. هاااهااااهااااهااااااااا نيهاااااااا :act31::act31:

العفو العفو لا داعي للتصفيق :new6::fun_lol:
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياخفه جاموسه في ساقيه .. هاااهااااهااااهااااااااا نيهاااااااا :act31::act31:
> 
> العفو العفو لا داعي للتصفيق :new6::fun_lol:
> *


*على اساس انك سافرتى الصين
وبقت واحدةمنهم
تقولى نيها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*عيبك انك دايما بتتلخبط بين الصين واليبان
بتوع اليبان هما اللي بيقولوا نيهااااااااا 


*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عيبك انك دايما بتتلخبط بين الصين واليبان
> بتوع اليبان هما اللي بيقولوا نيهااااااااا
> 
> 
> *


*قلبـــي  لــم يعـــد يحتمــل صدمــــات . . ولــم يعــد يهمنـــي شيئــاً . . مــن  لا يعجبــه شخصيتــــي فـَ ليغادرنــــي بــ صمــــــــت . . ولـيغـلق  البـــاب خلفـــه ~ و بـ هـــدوووء*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*في ناس كده مهما اتكلمت معاهمـ مبتشبعش ،،*

* و مهما سمعتهمـ مبتصدعش ،،*

* ومهما كلموك وقرفوك بحاجات مبتزهقش ،،*
* ... ...*
* وإن طلبوا منك تعمل اي شئ فورا تعمله مبتفكرش ،،*

* ولو بعدوا عننا لو للحظه حياتنا متنطقش ،،*

​ * ولو زعلتهمـ منك أنت على زعلهمـ مبتقدرش ،،

 أكيد عندك ناس كتير كده *ــ^ أنا مبهزرش ،،* *

 دور عليهمـ وخلي بالك منهمـ اللي زيهمـ ميتعوضش*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*حبيت واهو ضاااااااااااع شبابك
وسنين ولا دقوا بابك
وفاتوك حيران وتايه
وادي اللي ياقلبي نااااابك

وادي اللي حلمنا بيهم .. جرحونا الله يجازيهم 
ولا كانوا ياقلبي لينا ولا كنا ياقلبي ليهم 
*


----------



## amalon (11 أغسطس 2012)

*يوم كتبت أحبك.. قالوا شاعرة
 تعريت لأحبّك.. قالوا عاهرة
 تركتك لأقنعهم.. قالوا منافقة
 عدت إليك.. قالوا جبانة
 اليوم نسيت أّنك موجود
… 
 وبدأت أكتب لنفسي
 وأتعرى للمرآة
*


----------



## amalon (11 أغسطس 2012)

*الحياه تنتظرك ..وأنت تنتظرينه
 السعاده تشتهيك.. وأنت تشتهينه
 الحب يحبك..وأنت تحبينه
 لأنه ألمك
 كقط يتوق الى خانقه..تريدينه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

أقف فجأه لحياة بلا عودة
	لأملٍ يملأ قلبي
	للحظات مستعارة وعيون بريئة
	تعانق نسائم الهواء البعيدة
	شفتاي صمتتا عن الكلام
	فجميع الكلام يعجز عن التعبير في لحظات

	ما هي إلا مؤقتة
	وقلمي يذوب بين الأوراق
	شفتاي قد لبستا ثوب الصمت
	أجمع الحروف لأرتب بها كلمات
	لتصبح جملا أسير بها على نمط هذه الحياة
	تدور بي الأيام دائما
	وحيدة بين البشر باحثة عن القدر
	دون رفيق دون أي منتظر
	تجمدت الحياة عندما وقفت على أقدامي
	وعندما بدأت السير أُغِلقَتِ الأبوابُ أمامي
	عهدا قطعته لذاتي
	بأن أفتحَ هذه الأبوابَ
	في وطني وأحلامي​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

*





وجهك ...

يسحبني...

كأنني شراع

يسحبنـــى...

ليلا إلى شواطئ الإيقاع

يفتح لي أفقا من العقيق

ولحظة من الإبداع


وجهك

هذا الدفتر المفتوح ما أجمله

حين أراه ساعة الصباح

يحمل لي القهوة في بسمته

وحمرة التفاح ...



وجهك ... يستدرجني

لآخر الشعر الذي أعرفه

وآخر الكلام


وجهك يا سيدتي .

بحر من الرموز ولأسئلة الجديدة

فهل أعود سالما ؟

والريح تستفزني

والموج يستفزني

والعشق يستفزني


وجهك يا سيدتي

رسالة رائعة

قد كتبت ..

ولم تصل بعد إلى السماء . . .*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

أية النهاردة لكل واحد شايل هم:
:​ :
 :
 :
 :


 :


 :


 :


 :


 الق على الرب همك وهو يعولك





​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*أجمـــ♥ـل مـــ♥ـا فـــ♥ـي الحـــ♥ـــب .. دقـــ♥ـات قلـــ♥ــب الإنســـ♥ـان عندمـــ♥ـا يـــ♥ـرى مـــ♥ـن يحــــ♥ـــب
*




​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*قُمّة القسوة أن تبتعد ..
 وأنت تعلم أنّي أحتاجك أكثر من أيّ وقتٍ مضى





* ​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*لآ تكلمني بجمود ،، فأنآ أسمع دقآت قلبك في نبرة صوتك !! ♥♥♥






*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*حين أصمت و لا تعرف اسباب صمتي فأعذرني ..فمن حقي ان اتألم حتي ان كان في صمت و انت تهجرني






*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*وهما بيرقصوا بصت مسكوفة و قالتلة :$

 هـــي الــنـــاس مـــركـــزة مــعــانــا كــدة لــيــة *_*

 قالها آزاى ميركزوش مع أحلي حاجة موجودة في اليوم كلة*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

اتعلم لماذا اثق بك.... لهذه الدرجه؟


 لأنك حبيبى اخترتنى من وسط نساء كثيره حولك...


 وجعلتنى اتربع على عرش قلبك....


 وعاملتنى كأميره ..


 تعيش فى قصر حبك...


 وبعد كل هذا تسألنى لماذا اثق بك...



 لأننى معك وجدت نفسى ....



 احبــــــــــــــــــك






​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*مــا  أجــمــل أن تــجــد إنــســان دائــمــا هـــدفـــه أن يــحــمــيــك  مـــن الأحــــزان ... تــحــزن فتــجــد من بـــيــديـه يــداويــك مــن  الآهــات ... تــدمــع عــيــناك فـتــجــد مـــن يــجــفــف دمــعــتــك  بــحــنــان .... وعــنــدمــا تــيــأس وتــبــتــعد ... تــجــد مــن  يـــرد إلــيــــك الأمــل♥...♥...♥...♥...♥

*



​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

حاجة حلــــــــــــوة ...اوى

انك طبعا يكون عندك حبيـــب ..

دا عادى ايه ال مش عادى بئا !!

​ 
  حاجة حلوة ان حبيبك دا يكون شخص رومانسي
​ 
 يفهم ازاى يتكلم يعبر يحس زى كل الناس
​ 
 الاحلى انه يحبك بشكل مختلف .. يعنى يحبك بطريقتـــــــــه 
​ 
 
​ 
 حاجة حلوة ان حبيبك يكون فيه منك يعنى ... شبهك
​ 
 ف صفاتك .. ف شكلك ... ف شخصيتك

           الاحلى من كدا ان يكون هو اصلا كااان مختلف عنك وبقى شبهك
​ 
 يعنى بالبلدى كدا ... بهتّ عليه 
​ 
 

           حاجة حلوة ان حبيبك يكون شخص حساس
​ 
          يعنى اول ما يشوفك او يكلمك لو فرحان او متضايق
​ 
 يحس بيك على طول
​ 
           الاحلى من كدا انه يحس من غير ما يشوفك ولا يكلمك !! 
​ 
 
​ 
 حاجة حلوة ان حبيبك يعرف ان بتحب ايه بتكره ايه
​ 
           بتحب الوان ايه ايه هى هواياتك 
​ 

           الاجمل والاحلى من كدا
​ 
          انه يكتشف تفاصيلك دى بنفســــه !!
​ 
 

 *حاجة حلوة ان حبيبك ميكونش شايف فيك عيوب خالص*
​  * وشايف ان فيك كل حاجة كويسة .. *^_^
​ 
 الاجمل من كدا انه يبقى مرايتك لو شاف فيك الهوااا
​ 
           يصححهولك ) عشان الناس كمان متشوفش فيك عيوووب 
​ 
 

   حاجة حلوة ان حبيبك مينساش التواريخ المميزة
​ 
          ف حياتكو التواريخ ال ما بينكو الصوغننة دى 
​ 
          ألاجمل من كدا انه هو ال يفكرك بيها وهو ال يقولك عاوزين نبقى نفتكر التاريخ دا )
​ 
 

 حاجة حلوة ان حبيبك يجى اخر اليوم يسالك
​ 
          عملت ايه ...كلمت مين خرجت ولا لا
​ 
          كلت ايه صحيت امتى قابلت مين ...
​ 
          الاجمل من كدا ...
​ 
          انه يبقى عارف كل دا لانه عاش معاك كل تفاصيل اليوم
​ 
        من اول ما تفتح عينك على صوته

          لحد ما تنام وصوته اخر صوت سمعته )






​


----------



## ponponayah (31 أغسطس 2012)

أعدك أن تكون حبيبي دائماً ♥
وأن أصون حبك مدى العمر ...

وأن لا يدخل قلبي حباً غير حبك ♥
فأنت من ملأ حياتي بالسعادة ...

وأنت من وهبني عطفاً وحباً ♥
فكيف يكون قلبي لغيرك يوماً ؟!

وأنا لا أستطيع التنفس إلا
بوجود حبك إلى جانبي دوماً ♥​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

*آلتَــــــظَّاهِر بـ آَلَفَــــــــــ‘ـــرَح يــؤَلـــــ‘ــــــم أكـــثُر !! مِن آَلـحــ‘ـــــُزن ذَاتــــ‘ـه !*


----------



## أم أمونيوس (31 أغسطس 2012)

لاننى اتقنت الصمت تحملت وزر النوايا  ولم يفهمو ان في صمتى كبرياء


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*



*
* صعب جدا*
* صعب جدا تبقى شايف قدام عنيك حد انت بتعشقه مليان الالم*
* صعب جدا تبقى شايف كل دمعة من دموعه نزلة حيره من عنيه من غير كلام*
* صعب جدا تبقى واقف بين اديه شايف اديه حضنه الالم من غير انين*
* تبقى مش عارف تروح فين ولا فين تبقى ناسى حتى انت تبقى مين*
* صعب جداأاأأ*

* يا حبيب عمرى وحياتى ونور عنيا يا ارق ملاك نزل على الارض ديا يا حبيب عمرى وحياتى ونو عنيا يا ارق ملاك نزل ع الارض ديه*
* عمرى  ما احلم انى اشوفك تنكسر يوم وانت جنبى ده انت روحى ونور حياتى انت عايش  جوه قلبى عمرى ما احلم تنكسر فى يوم وانت جنبى ده انت روحى ونور حياتى انت  عايش جوه قلبى*

* كل ثانية فى عمرى فده نظره الم كل لحظة فى عمرى فداه لحظة ندم*
* مش هسيبك تنجرح تانى فى حياتك حالف انى اعوضك كل اللى فاتك مش هسيبك تنجرح تانى فى حيأااتك*
* قلبى حاسس يا حبيبى انى راجع بيك زمانى وانى جوه قلبك انت هو ده هيكون مكانى راجع وشيلك جوه عينى هسقيك حبيبى من حنينى*
* يارب عمرى ما اشوف دموع نازلة تانى من عنيك تلقى كل الدنيا عندك جايبة نور الفجر ليك تلاقى فرح العمر جايلك وبكرة دايما بيناديك*
* تلقى كل حبيب لقلبك حضنه وانتا بين اديه*




​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*مسكينة حواء ..

 إذا اعطته صورتها قال أنها غبية..!
 وان لم تفعل قال انها لا تثق بهّ..!





مسكينة حواء ..
 … إذا خرجت معه حسبها كغيرها..!
 و ان لم تفعل قال انها تخاف منه..!




مسكينة حواء ..
 إذا كلمته بالهاتف قال انها تلاحقه.. !
 و ان لم تفعل قال انها لا تشتاق اليه..!




مسكينة حواء
 إذا تعلقت به حسبها ساذجة..!
 و إن لم تفعل قال انها لا تفهمه..!




مسكينة حواء
 إذا تبسمت لرجل ظن انها تغازله ..!
 وان لم تفعل قال أنها مغرورة





 إللي موافق ع كلامي يعمل مشاركة XD
*
​​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

* ,,,,الامـــــل,,,, *
* ربمـا يتـلاشى .. لـكن لا ينعـــدم *


* ,,,,الحــــب,,,, *
* لا تبحــث عنـه حــولك انـما ابحــث عنــه في قلبـــك *


* ,,,,الغـرام,,,, *
* بسـمه في وجـوه صامتـه و وجـوه حائـره *


* ,,,,الصداقــــــه,,,, *
* قلـــم عاجــــز عن التعبيـــــر *



* ,,,,الاخـــــلاص,,,, *
* مـن اجمـــل ما بتحـــلى به الانســـــان *


* ,,,,الاطفــــال,,,, *
* بسمــه الحيــاه و امــل المستقبــل *


* ,,,,الحيــــاه,,,, *
* شمـــعه قتيلــــها الحـــب و ضوئـــها الامـــــل *


* ,,,,الوحــــده,,,, *
* ليــس ان تجلـــس وحيـــدا بل ان تفـــارق مـن تحـــب *


* ,,,,الحـزن,,,, *
* سعــاده بـلا شفتيــن *


* ,,,,الحقـيقـه,,,, *
* لـؤلـؤة تحتــاج الي غـواص ماهــر *


* ,,,,التضحيـــــه,,,, *
* عمــل رائـع تقدمـه لغيـرك و يـرفــض التعــامل بـه *


* ,,,,المــوت,,,, *
* كــأس نشــربه رغــم الاراده *


* ,,,,الفشـــل,,,, *
* صخـــور في عبيـــر الواقـــع *


* ,,,,الحقــــد,,,, *
* لهــــب مشتـــعل في قــلب الحـاسـد فيحولــه الـي رمــاد *


* ,,,,الغيــــره,,,, *
* ميكرسكــــوب يكبـــر الاشيـــاء الصغــــيره *


* ,,,,المستحيــــــل,,,, *
* كلمــه موجـــوده في عالــم الحمقـــى *​ ​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*





 اعطيتها كل شيء
 ورسمت لها كل شيء 
 اضات لها كل الشموع
 ومسحت بيدي لها كل الدموع
 نسيانها امر مستحيل لاكني نسيت
 ان النسيان امر مستحيل
 بقي لغياب الشمس لحضات
 لحضات وياتي المساء
 وفي المساء ياتي الوداع
 وفي الوداع تبكي العيون
 ومن تلك الدموع تطفي كل الشموع
 الا شمعة اوقدها دمعي كي لا ينسى
 ان الـوداع كـان من اشد الام
 الخيانة الوداع الضياع غير ممكن
 اعطيتها قلبي وحبي وعطفي
 لكنها اضاعت كل شيئ
 فسألت نفسي اين ذلك الحب 
 فاجابتنى بانه فى عالم الظياع
 قالت:
 الدموع ليست دمو عنا 
 الدماء ليست دماءنا
 هاكذا قالتها بستهزاء
 كيف يكون الاثنين واحد
 انه مستحيل في نضرها 
 نسيت انى احببت هواء منثورا
 كان المها يؤلمني 
 كان حزنها يحزنني
 داوية جروحها كثيرة 
 وبنيت عليها امالان كبيرة
 لكني نسيت بانها قد قتلت دلك امل
 من اجل عيناها
 بالغت بالاحلام
 لكنني فوجئت بالاوهام
 اوهامي لم اصل اليها بعد
 بالنار والجمر حرقتني
 حكايتي معها اتعبتني ..... فنسيت
 ان الاماني تزول تحت اقدام القدر
 سقيتها الحلو بيداي سقتني المر بأكمله
 كبرنا وكبرت معنا الحياة
 اشعلت نيران الجمر 
 وابكت كل العيون
 كان الغالي لديها رخيص ....... فنسيت
 ان نكران الجميل من طبع الغدرين
 بالصدفة التقيتها ففرحت
 بعد غياب احرقتني لقيتها
 وفي لحضة بكيت من شوق الحنين
 وبعد كلام حزين
 عرفت انها انكرت كل السنين 
 ضاع الحب وبكا عليه الحنين
 الجروح في قلبي كبرت
 ليس لها دوأ
 بعت الدنيا من اجلها 
 فومتني بكلام اصاب كبريائي........ فنسيت
 ان الجروح من غدرسنين 
 سقيتها الحب والوفاء 
 سقتني الغدر والجروح 
 سقتني المر باكمله
 كتبنا العهد معا
 لكنها خانت ذالك العهد 
 انها تجارة في نضر كل خائنه 
 قالت لن اعيش بدونك دقيقة 
 انت الهوى الذي اعشقه
 انت الدمع الذي يسيل من عيني 
 كلامها كالسحر لا تلوموني احببتها
 لكنها كانت بالعواطف تتسلى .... فنسيت
 انها هواية عند كل كادبه
 كان الاخلاص عرفا بيبننا 
 كان التفاؤل يسود حياتنا
 كان الامل يروي حبنا
 جفت العيون وجفت دموعنا
 في الوداع قالو مستحيل
 في الفراق ابحث عن سبيل 
 كي لا نفترق
 اتذكرين حبا مقيدا
 ضاع الحب والوفاءوالسبب انتي
 واسباب اخرى ولكن الاصل فيها انتى
 واخيرا عرفت 
 هذه الدنيا قد هدمت بغدرك*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*عيناك كنهري أحزان *
_*نهري موسيقى.. حملاني *_
_*لوراء وراء الأزمان *_
_*نهري موسيقى قد ضاعا *_
_*سيّدتي.. ثمّ أضاعاني *_
_*الدمع الأسود فوقهما *_
_*يتساقط أنغام بيان *_
_*عيناك وتبغي وكحولي *_
_*والقدح العاشر أعماني *_
_*وأنا في المقعد محترق *_
_*نيراني تأكل نيراني *_
_*أأقول أحبّك يا قمري؟ *_
_*آه لو كان بإمكاني *_
_*فأنا لا أملك في الدنيا *_
_*إلا عينيك وأحزاني *_
_*سفني في المرفأ باكية *_
_*تتمزّق فوق الخلجان *_
_*فأنا لا أملك في الدنيا *_
_*إلا عينيك وأحزاني*_​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*عندما تسترسل المشاعر في خواطرنا ذكريات حزينه*
_*ذكريات   تعيدنا للماضي الذي اصبح جزء من الخيال .. لحظاتها قد تهطل دمعات على   ماقينا فربما تذكرنا شيء حزينا يبكينا وقد يكون شيء سعيد نبكي تمنين   عودته..لكن ماقسى الحظات التي نتذكر فيها الاشياء الحزينه والتي امر بها   وانا اتذكر .. فخلف حطام من الكلمات .. كنت اعيد شريط الذكريات .. ووسط   احتباس الهمسات .. صراخت وانا ابكي بحرقه على مافات ..اتذكر صوته كان   يخنقني وهو يختفي شيء فشيء .. يالها من صرخة دوت في اعماق وجداني .. ما خلت   ان الاسى سوف ياسرني امام رحيلة.. رحل وتركني اسيرة هواه .. الذي بات   يبكيني.. ..*_
_*هاقد تسلل الالم ليحتل تضاريس قلبي برحيله..ويمنعني عن اكمال مقالي. *_

​ _*والبكاء والهم والاسى*_​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*لماذا ياحب يأتى الفراق ؟
ويصيب كلانا العذاب وتظل فينا بذور أشتياق ويجنى كلانا الاشواك ويأتى القلب كالطير 
الجريح
************************************
شئ يغفو ولا يموت ويقتلك عن الحنين شئ يعيش داخلك حتى الموت شئ يسرق منك 
 عمرك ويضعك فى دائرة التضحيه شئ تطير به فرحا ويعلمك العطاء دون حدود
 شئ لاتتخلى عنه ولا يتخلى عنك تموت معه ويموت معك ...............
 فهل عرفت هذا الشئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   
                               هو الحــــــــــــــــب
 ***********************************
 خلاص نسيتك أبكى على لياليا زى مافى يوم بكيت عينيا أبكى وشوف الناس ألوان 
 ولاقلب ليك فيه مكان الامكان بعيته وخاينته وأشتراك قبل ماتمشى فكرتانى فى قلب
 ماكنش آنانى وفضل يدى من عمره ليالى ولاحست يوم بيه خلاص نسيتك وأمشى 
 بعيد قلبى هيعيش من الليلة دى وحيد ومابقيتش فرقه معاك طيبه خلاص هسيبك 
 لعذابك تبكى ولاحد هيحس بيك أبكى سنين وباقى عمرك هتعيش برضو حزين
 *************************************  ******​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*






ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا .. " دموع" ..

وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب بلا .. " رجوع " ..

وما اصعب أن تشعر .. " بالضيق" .. 

وكأن المكان من حولك .. "يضــــــيق " ..










مااصعب ان تتكلم بلا صوت 

ان تحيى كى تنتظر الموت 

مااصعب ان تشــــعر بالســـــــأم 

فترى كل من حولك عـدم 

ويسودك احساس الندم 

على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه 










ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن العميق

وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق 

تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق ..

بلا هـدفٍ ... بلا شــريكٍ ... بلا رفيــقٍ 

وتصير انت و الحزن و الندم فريق 

وتجد وجهك بين الدموع غريق 

و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق 








مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد 

بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ

تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..

تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب 

جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..

جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.. 


*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*





ﻻ ﺗـﻨـﻈـﺮﻭﺍ ﺇﻟـــﻲ ﻫــﻮﺍﺗــﻔــﻜــﻢ ﺑــﻌﻴــﻮﻥ ﻣــﺘـﺮﻗـﺒـﺔ !!

 ﻓـﻬـﻢ ﻟـﻢ ﻳــﺨــﻄـﺌــﻮﺍ . . ﺣــﻴــﻦ ﺍﻧــﺸــﻐــﻠــﻮﺍ ﻋــﻨــﺎ ~

 ﻧــﺤــﻦ ﻣــﻦ ﺃﺧـﻄــﺄ . . ﺣــﻴــﻦ ﺍﻧــﺘــﻈــﺮﻧــﺎﻫـــﻢ
*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*زمن الحب انتهي
واسألوا كل عاشق
اسألوه ليه سيبتها
ومين اللي قال نفارق
دة هو دة الزمن اللي فيه
الحب اللي بيتباع
واللي اسهل حاجة فيه
قولة كلمة وداع​*


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*بقي صعب تلاقي قلب
يخاف عليك مايكونش خانك
وماتصدقش حبيب يقولك
ابيع الدنيا عشانك
دة مابيبعش الا انت 
مايهمهوش مصيرك
وتبقي انت وضميرك
عايش مع الاوجاع
ودة هو دة الزمن اللي فيه
الحب اللي بيتباع
واللي اسهل حاجة فيه
قوله كلمة وداع​*


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*مجروح ياقلبي فاتوك حبايبي
باعوك وغدروا بيك
 ولا افتكروك ييجوا يزوروك
 ولا سألوا حتي عليك
 وانت اللي رضيت تكون
 عاشق لحبيب يخون
 وادي اخرة الجنون
 ماشي فى سكة ضياع
 ودة هو دة الزمن اللي فيه الحب الضايع*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.........
زيك كتير قبلتهم
وعشت ياما فى حبهم
وقلبى ياما اشتقلهم
غدروا وخانوا زيك تمام
باعوا الهوى وباعوا الغرام
وانت كمان زيهم
ويمكن اكتر منهم
زيك كتير قبلتهم
وعشت ياما فى حبهم
وقلبى ياما اشتقلهم
ازاى كده وليه كده
معقوله فى حد كده
يجرح يخون ويبع قلوب بالشكل ده
ماهى مش غريبه ودى الحقيقه
انك تمام زيهم
زيك كتير قبلتهم
وعشت ياما فى حبهم
وقلبى ياما اشتقلهم
.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*اعترف قولى الحقيقه قولى ليه قلبك خدعنى 
ايوا فيه مليون طريقة تقدر بيها تودعنى
كنت قولى اى حاجه اى كلمة اى حل
كنت فهمنى ايه الحكاية او عاتبنى عالأقل
انت ليه اختارت جرحى و انت عارف انه سهل
كنت قولى انا مش هكمل و اعتذر من غير خداع
كنت كلمنى بصراحه حتى لو هتقول كلمه وداع
قلبك إستسهل عذابى لما سابنى وراح و باع
مش حرام تجرح حبيبك اللى داب طول عمرة فيك
الندم مش راح يفيدك عمرى تانى ما هبقى ليك
ايوا كان ممكن اسامحك لو وداعنا كان قَدَر 
مستحيل نرجع حبايب كل شئ بينا انكسر
قلبى تاه منى فى غرامك عمرى عدى معاك هدر
.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.........
*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.........*
* اذا شعرت يوما انك يا قلبى حزين*
* واذا اعتدت ان تسمع منى الانين*
* الما وحزنا من جحود الاخرين*
* ويقينا منك انهم بجرحك عالمين*
* فلتبكى يا قلبى*
*......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*واذا ذقت يا قلبى من غدر الزمان
وقيد خيالك ولم يترك له العنان
وملاتك الدنيا بكل ما فيها من احزان
فاتعبك الحزن وافتقدت الامان
فلتبكى يا قلبى*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*واذا رايت يا قلبى كره من حولك
وتركك الجميع ولم يسمع احد قوللك
ونسيت هذا وسامحت من ظلمك
 فعاد ليؤلمك ويزيد من المك
 فلتبكى يا قلبى*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ابكى يا قلبى ولا يراك الاخرون
فبكاءك يعذبك وينعم به الحاقدون
ياليت عينى التى تبكى ولكنه قلبى المطعون*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*رافض أكون*
*أبقى ورقة فى كتاب مركون*
*لأ يا أول حب لية*
*قلبي مش هايكون ضحية*
*للخداع والغدر بيا*
*متبعديش وتقربي متحبنيش وتهربي*
*لية تقولى للفرحة لأ دا انتى ليكي عليها حق*
*قولى حلمك أغلى لية مالحب عندك*
*ولا حبي خلاص مالوش مكان فى قلبك*
*والا انتى بس غاوية المعاندة*
*الحلم دا حلمنا والحب دا من حقنا*
*لوتبيعي الحب مرة*
*يبقي خسارة فيكي كلمة وداع*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*أصل مش هاتحبي نفسك وأرضي وأسكت عالخداع
صدقيني هاتخسريني هاتخسري لو حتى قلب
قلبي مايهموش دموعك قلبي مايهموش رجوعك
العتاب مبقاش يفيد أصلى هبدأ من جديد
وإنتى باردوا حبي غيري وإسعدية
بس إوعاكى تخدعية زى ماكنتى بتخدعيني
بس شوفى لما أقولك وإسمعيني
إنتى باردوا هاتخسريني
أصل حبي حب صادق مش كلام
حب بيخفف جراح حب بيزيل الألام
بكرة الأيام هاتوريكي كنت انا ليكي أوفَى حبي ليكى

*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*كم تمنيتك جنبي 
 يا منى عيني وقلبي 
 نرقب الامواج تترى 
 تسرع الخطو وتمضي 
 في احتضان وعناق 
 حرقة الاشواق تطفي 
 بللتني بدموع 
 فرحة المشتاق تبكي 
 فاثارت لي شجوني 
 وتمنيتك جنبي 
 نشهد البحر سويا 
 عمق هذا البحر حبي 
 ومياها من ضياء 
 من سنا وجهك تضوي 
 وسماء لونتها *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*زرقة العينين تسبي *
* ظلت مشدوها وعيني *
* ترقب الامواج تاءتي *
* فاءذا انت معاها *
* واقتربتي وابتسمتي *
* ويدا نحوي مددتي *
* رحت القاك فذ بتي *
* اين انت؟ اين انت ؟ *
* لا مجيب- واختفيتي؟ *
* اين انت ؟ اين انت ؟ *
* عدت ادراجي حزينا *
* بائسا في الكون وحدي *
* وغدا يا بحر اتي *
* هل ترى يا بحر تاءتي؟ *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

** هل كان قلبي قاسيا ليكون هذا الهجر قدري ,, ام اني مظلوم في بحر الحب وحدي



* أنا الغلطان حبيتك ولا تستاهل انت الحب حسافه يوم سميتك حبيب وانت ماتنحب* *



* بسألك وارجوك خبرني بالأمس كنت تودني واليوم صرت تصدني باكر كيف بتعاملني* *



* ياقدرة قلبك القاسي لحق ينسى ويتنكر ويصبح للغلا ناسي وهو في داخلي يكبر
* 
*


* أنا مبحر مع العالم على زورق بلا مجداف على كف الزمن تايه ولا ادري وين يرميني



* غريبه ماتشتاق لصوتي وتحب تسمع سكوتي ياترى لو مت بتفرح بموتي
 


* كنت احسب اني غاليك بس الزمن علمني من اكون مجرد عابر مجهول في حياتك



* ألا ياعين لاتبكين وعيشي نعمة النسيان خساره دمعتك تنزل على من لا يراعيها
 

 * سأكتب على حبنا على جدار الزمن ,, فإن عشنا عشنا معا ,, وان متنا نتقاسم الكفن


* أحبك لين ترفعني ايادي الناس يم قبري ,, احبك لين يغمرني تراب القبر وغباره


 * ألا يا قلب يامسكين ترى باعوك احبابك ,, يقول اصبر على جرحك إلين الله يفرجها


* غلطتي اني علمتك انه قلبي من زجاج ,, مادريت انه غيري علمك رمي الحجر
 

 * دون التاريخ احزاني ,, وحكم القدر اعيش وحداني ,, لاخل ولاصاحب الكل تناساني


* تركني الصبر كما تركتني ,, اكاد ارى القبر وفيه وسادتي ,, حتى دموعي تبتسم لموتي


 * انا الذي ماتت اغصاني ,, وجف ينبوعي ,, انا الذي تحولت جنات عشقي ,, مقابرا لدموعي


 * في ها الزمن اذا جرحت وعذبت يحبونك ,, واذا حبيت وتعذبت ينسونك


* يا ماخذ الحب لعبه.. احذر ترى الحب غدار ,, لاتحسب الحب ضحكه ,, ترى الزمن دوار
 

* غريب الوقت بتاليه تحول كل شي ضدي ,, حتى الورد اجي اسقيه يقول ارجوك ماودي







*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*وصية عاشق





رأيتها فخفق قلبي خفقا جعل في قلبي حالة هيجان لم يحسه قلبي قط فبدئت أستجمع قوتي

لكي أصارحها بما في قلبي فعندما اقتربت منها خارت قواي سريعا فرأيت عينيها الزرقاء

فغفوت وأرى أنني أصارحها بما في قلبي من مشاعر فنحلق عاليا في سماء وندخل عالم

الحب ونحلق فوق الانهار ونجلس بجانب الزهور ونعزف معزوفة قلبينا العاشقين لكي يترنم

في انحاء عالم الحب وبعد ذلك نأتي لعالمنا الواقعي الميء بالغدر والحقد والغل وعدم الاحساس

بشعور الاخرين علم مليء بالخائنين والجارحين ونحلق أنا وحبيبتي ننشر الحب في أرجاء هذا العالم

ونلحن لهم معزوفة الحب والعاطفة ولكي نجعل هذا عالم الحب والعاطفة....

فعندما فاق من غفوته وجد نفسه وحيدا فانفطر قلبه لما رأه من عالم الحب فبداء يستجمع قواه ويكتب

وصيته التي قرأتموها وبعد إنتهائه من كتابة وصيته مات مغشيا مكانه..

وكلي رجاء ان تكون تضحيته قد أثرت في قلوبكم وتجعلها قلوب متفتحة لدخول عالم الحب إلى أعماقكم...*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا .. " دموع" ..
 وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب بلا .. " رجوع " ..
 وما اصعب أن تشعر .. " بالضيق" .. 
 وكأن المكان من حولك .. "يضــــــيق " ..*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا .. " دموع" ..​*​
* وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب بلا .. " رجوع " ..​*
* وما اصعب أن تشعر .. " بالضيق" .. ​*
* وكأن المكان من حولك .. "يضــــــيق " ..​*
*​*
* ************** ​*
*​*
* مااصعب ان تتكلم بلا صوت ​*
* ان تحيى كى تنتظر الموت ​*
* مااصعب ان تشــــعر بالســـــــأم ​*
* فترى كل من حولك عـدم ​*
* ويسودك احساس الندم ​*
* على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه ​*
*​*
* *************** ​*
*​*
* ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن العميق ​*
* وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق ​*
* تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق ..​*
* بلا هـدفٍ ... بلا شــريكٍ ... بلا رفيــقٍ ​*
* وتصير انت و الحزن و الندم فريق ​*
* وتجد وجهك بين الدموع غريق ​*
* و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق ​*
*​*
* ****************** ​*
*​*
* مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد ​*
* بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ ​*
* تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..​*
* تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب ​*
* جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..​*
* جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.. ​*


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*احساس رائع عندما تكون في أمس الحاجة إلى شخص
 لتسند إليه رأسك و أنت منهار كليآ لتجده قبل أن تتكلم يمسك برأسك و يضعه على كتفه.،.،! ♥!!♥ ... 
*


----------



## Samir poet (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*ما هوالفرق بين الحب والاعجاب*

*الاعجاب ؟؟ هوكل الوردة تقطفها عند الاعجاب*

*الحب ؟؟ فهومن ستروية الى الابد*

*سمير الشاعر*​


----------



## Samir poet (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

احيا ...

تحت قمة  عذاباتك..

يا فتاة الحزن..

يا عاشقة الهوى..

يا عاشقة الألم..

في عينيكِ..

بريق الشجن..

في عينيكِ..

دموع الحياة..

دموع الاهات ..

تغنّين الأنين..

مع اشواق الصباح..

واسمع...

 نشيد عذاباتك..

في غربة الليل...

واااا.........

كليمو


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## كلي أمل (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تكن مهتم كثيرا ....فبعض القلوب لا تشعر


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحب هو اللذه العقليه والعاطفيه معا
يسبقهما بند الثقه
هذا هوالحب الحقيقى

يكتمل هذا الحب 
بالتبآآدل العاآآدل بالعطآآء بين الطرفي
سواء كان عطآآء مادى او معنوى 








​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*حين......................*



لم ينجينا  يا حبيبتي...


 الا جنون قيس..


وطوع ليلى..

​ حين  سافرنا ...​
مع النسيم العابر..

 والتقينا  نفوسنا


​ فأنارت  عتماتُنا...

​ واضحت...


 احضانُنا هزيجاً  للرياح...



​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كلام جميل  اخى كلميو 
نورت


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​ اصبحت  لغتي كالنار...


 وأشعلتُ فتيلي..
​ وكنتُ بالغرام.
​ لفتاة..


 بنيت الجدران  فيخلو سبيلي إليها....
​ جميلةٌ ...


كخطيئةٍ  لكن جميلة...
​ وكأمير تائه ومخمَّر في الحقل..
​ ومَن  			بسببها رُحلت..


 وانتظرتُها على سفوح الرياح..
​ جميلةٌ كقمرٍ في قرص السماء...
​ كأنشودة  دونتها  وتساقط الماء..
​ جميلةٌ  كرسولة  تُبعث  في الارض..
​ كقمر  			الأغنية...
​ جميلةٌ  كالورود...


 على ضفاف الانهار..​
*تابع............................*


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*لو نسيت العمر ما انسى  دمعتك *
* صرخة ذابت من عيونك دموع *
* ترتعش مرتاعة في وجنتك *
* وانتفض قلبي لها  بين الضلوع*
* أزعجت صمت الليالي عبرتك *
* بالخفا ثوره وبالظاهر خشوع *
* تسكب  الدمعه وتظمى نظرتك *
* مشهد ****** وهي تظمى يروع *
* يا ضياع العمر ضيعة بسمتك  *
* ضاع معها خافق مثلك جزوع *
* ليت من يمتص جارح لحظتك *
* والفرح يشعل دياجيرك  شموع *
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*كان قلبي ماشي طريق شايفك في آخره الضي وأتاري ضيه حريق والجرح ماله زي  والدنيا تجمعنا وف لحظة ترمينا نحكي ما تسمعنا نشكي تبكينا ولا عادش شئ  فارق لابد نتفارق شوف كنا فين وبقينا فين يا زمان ماشيين تايهين بقالنا  زمان تايهين في مطرحنا بنداوي في جروحنا حاسين وبنخبي ونداري على روحنا ولا  عادش شئ فارق لا بد نتفارق*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

متابعه يا سمير


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*تسألينى من اكـــــــــــــــــون ^^^^^ انا رجل اعياة السكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــون
 طفل مدلل يهواك بجنــــــــون ^^^^^ يبحث فى الكون ويقول من اكــــــــــون
 انــــــا من يحـــــاول اختطافك ^^^^^ من كـــــــــــل العيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون
 علمتيه الأه وعلمتيه الشجون ^^^^ يصارع الزمن ليفوز بقلبك الحنــــــــــون
 انا من وضعك بين الرمــــوش ^^^^ واطبق عليك بين الجفــــــــــــــــــــــــون
 ... ... انا من تصيح دقات قلبـــــــــه ^^^^^ وتصرخ باسمـــــــــــــك بجنـــــــــــــــــون
 والان اما زلت تسألينــــــــى ^^^^ مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن اكــــــــــــــــــــــون
 انــــــــا العشــــــــــق انـــــــا الحـــــــــب انا الذى بحبك مجنون
 ...........
 كم انت جميل ايها الحب ولكن على قدر جمالك تكون احزانك*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*من انت ؟
 هل أنت حلمى القادم ؟
 أم أنت حزنى القادم ؟
 هل تكون اصل ذكرياتى ؟
 أم تجلب الدمع من اّهاتى ؟
 هل انت  من سيكون معه البدايه ؟
 أم أنت من سيصل بى للنهايه ؟
 أم أنت طريقا ينذر بالبدايه ؟
 من أنت ؟
 سألت عنك كل شىء
 فلم أعرف عنك  أى شىء
 سألت نفسى ..عمرى .. جذرى وقدرى
 سألت الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل
 سالت هرم الوهم الأكبر
 سألت خلود النهر الأسمر
 سألت كل من ذهب ومن اقبل
 حتى صنم الشر الأرعن
 فلم يجيبونى
 فكادت أن تهبط دمعة من عيونى
 كاد الظلام يحرق جفونى
 كاد الضباب أن يحجب ظنونى
 كادوا من حشدهم يحطمونى
 لكنى الان اسأل
 من أنت  ؟*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*إشتقت إليك
والشوق يغلبني
والحنين هذيان
قديما كانت الحروف
تنقذني
و بالحلم تبادر
لأحضانك بالإرتحال
واليوم
الحروف تخذلني
والحلم غائب
عن البال .... احتاجك حلما فى حقيقة*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*عرفت قيمه الاحباب معك انت
احببت عمري وحياتي معك انت
عشقت ايماني واحساسي معك انت
علمتني الوفاء والاخلاص معك انت
عرفت معنى الموده والرحمة معك انت
تبسمت للحـــياه من جدبد معك انت
كم أحببت الضمير أنـــــت**


*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*كم تمنيت أن أراك حبيبي ..
كم تمنيت أن أحتضنَ عطرك حبيبي
.. كم تمنيت .. كم تمنيت ..
قد تمنيت أشياء كثيرة ..
كم تمنيت أن أغفو فوق راحتيك
وأن أغمض أهداب طرفي على ابتسامةِ رحيق شفتيك ..
ألم أقل أنني تمنيت أشياء كثيرة ..
تمنيت أن أتسرب إلى خلايا جسدك ..
وأن أنسج نفسي في عقلك وقلبك ووجدانك ..
تمنيت أن أحتسى كأس خمرٍ من كلماتِ عينيك ..
حبيبي .. فقد تمنيت .. وتمنيت ..
ولكن أمنياتي رسمت في صفحات مخيلتي ..
وقد أكون عشت في روضها بضع ثوان ولحظات ..
ولكنني بعد برهة اكتشفت أنني في واقع من الأنات ..
أشكو لليل وقع آهاتي على أوتار أنفاسي ..
وقلت في نفسي .. لعل الليل يوصلُ بعض آهاتي إلى أوتار أنفاسك ..
ليذكركَ بلحظاتِ شوقي وأناتي .. حبيبي ..*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*عشقتك عمرا جميلا ,,,,بنبض الأشواق
عشقتك خوفا وليلا طويلا ,,,,بلوعة العشاق
وهبتك قلبي بريئا ,,,فهو لهواك مشتاق
طيور الحب رسمت في الأفق أغنية شجت لها الاحداق
زرعتك في قلبي وردة جميلة أثارت كل الاذواق*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*على  فكره الحب مش كده الى بيحب بجد بيدورش على ماضى حبيبو لأنو بيشوف فيه كل  حاجه حلوه لكن الى أنتى كنباه معناه أنك مش بتحبيه علشان الحب بيجى من أول  نظره وتلقى قلبك أتخطف مره واحده*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

* إبـقــــي معـــي للأبـــد وســـأظــــل مــعـــــكِ للأبـــــــــد
تـــعــالـــــي إلــــيّ فلـيـــس فــــي فلكنـــــــا أحــــــــــد ..
أعــشـقـــــكِ مــن خــيـــالــــي إلــــى واقــعــــــكِ ..
أعــشقــــكِ مــن مكـــانـــــي إلـــــى عــالـمــــكِ ..*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*وَ مآ أجملْ أيآميْ بِقربكِ يَ فآتنتيْ .. *


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

* يقولون ان السماء تمطر متى تشاء وانا اقول ان القلب يهوى من يشــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
يقولون ان اجمل امرأة هي الحسناء وانا اقول يكفيني من حبيبتي الخجل و الحيـــــاء

قرأت تاريخ النساء فلم اجد فيه ما وجدت فيك يا قمر معلقا في السمــــــــــــــــــــاء
قرأت تاريخ النساء فلم اجد فيه ما وجدت فيك يا اجمل ياقوتة من بين جميع النســـاء*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*مــســاء مُلَـــ♥ــون بِألوَانِ الزّهُـــــ♥ــــورِ الجَمِيْلَـــــــــة
 مســـ♥ـــاء السّعـــــــــادَة وَالمَحَبـــ♥ـــه الصَادِقَـــــــــة
 مســــاء جَمِيــــ♥ــــلٌ كـ جَمَـــــ♥ـــال نُفوسِكـــ♥ــم الطّيبَـــــة
 اللّهُــــ♥ــم مِثلَمَــــا أضَــ♥ــــأتَ الكَـــــوْنَ بِنُور شَمْــــ♥ـــسِ هَذَا المسـ♥ــاء
 ف أضِئ قُلُـــــ♥ــــوبَ أحِبّتِــــى بِنُورِ حُبّــــ♥ــكَ ضِيــــــــاءً لَايَنْطفِئُ أبَــ♥ــداً
 أسْعَـــ♥ــــد الله مسااائكـــــ♥ــــمْ بِكُــــ♥ـــل خَيْــــ♥ــــر*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعال
ولملم جروحي ،
ترى
طول الصبر قتّال
تعال
وعانق سنيني
وكفكف هالحزن فيني'
تعال
اجمع شتات الفقد
تعال
اسأل عيوني ايش قدّ :
بكت من غيبة عيونك !*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندما لم تكن هنا
افتقدتني
بحثت عني فلم اجِدني
مددت لي يدي فلم ألمسني
ناديتني ولم أسمعني
اضعتني مني
حتى وجدني لـ يعيدني لي
شكراً لك .. لأنك لم تكن هنا
شكرا له .. هو الآن هُنـا*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندما تهمس لي بكلمة أحبـــــك
هل تعلم ماذا تفعل بي ؟؟؟؟
أتذوق روعة الشوق في كل حرف من حروفها
وجودك بجانبي يمطرني عشقا ويسقيني غراما ويحيني بكل آمال
آه كم حلمت بك تراقصني على شاطئ يداعبه ضوء القمر
تهمس في أذني كلمات من ذهب تداعب أذني كالحرير
بأجمل كلمات العشق
ليت روحي بين يدي لأضعها بين يديكِ
ليت قلبي سماء ووجهك قمر لأشعر بهمسك كل ليلة
روحي تعشقك..تهواك..بل تستنشق هواك
بكل لغات الدنيا أحبـــك لا بل أعشقــــك
لأن حبك وشم محفور هنا في أعماق أعماق قلبي....
يناديك دوما بحبيبي فأنا لــــك ولن أكون لسواك ابـــدا*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*عــنــدمــا  يــغــمــرنــي شــخــص بــأخــلاقــه وطــيــب أفــعــالــه فــانــي  أقــف "حــائــرا" بــيــن الــصــمــت والــكــلام ، ســأخــتــار  "الــكــلام"

 عــنــدمــا يــكــون الــكــلام مــن فــضــة ولــكــنــي ســأفــضــل "الــصــمــت" أمـــام شــخــص أصــلــه مــن ذهــب

 تعلمت من حياتــــــى.. أن أودع من أحب فى صمت.. أن أجامل من أكره من أجل  من أحب.. أن أحذر من صديقى أكثر من عدوى فقد يكون خصمى ..يوما..مـا وأن  الوفاء عمله نادره..ولكن ..ليس صعب الحصــــــول عليها

 اجمـل ..ما في الحياة ...!! ان تجد انسان . . . يقرأك دون حروف ....  يفهمك ... . . دون كلام ....   يحبك .. دون مقابل ... *


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*جف قلمي...
 وحزنت كلماتي...
 وأنطوت...صفحات أجندتي...
 وذرفت...المعاني ...دموع...
 قلبي...يهواك....ولا...مفر...
 هروبي...منك...هزيمة...وضياع...
 لمن...أحمل...أحزاني ...ويأسي..
 ولمن أرثي ...حالتي...
 أنت..حياتي...وفرحة....أيامي..
 وشقاوتي...ودلالي....
 لا..تسألني لما صمتي رهيب...
 فلا جدوى...لكلماتي....أمام..
 همساتك...وتراتيل أحلامك....
 جعلتني...وردة...تزهر...أمالا..
 وتعبق...رائحة...العشق...والهيام...
 إلى...متى...سأبقى...أنتظر...عفو..القدر..
 وقد...نال...مني...الشوق...وأنهشني الحنين...الى...متى.... سأروض الروح 
 على الصبر...وقد..أصبح...الصبر...مني يستحي...ومن...دمعي...ينتحب....
 ألى...متى...أبقى قيد الأنتظار...؟؟؟
 إلى...متى....؟؟
** —*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*أبحث عن أنثى

تلك الأنثى التى تستبد وحدها بالمخيلة
وتتحكم فى تقويم الحب وتوقيت البكاء .
تلك الأنثى التى تحتل باستبداد جمالها الملفت مساحة النظر
وبموسيقية صوتها المدمر الرهافة قلوب جميع رجالات الكرة الأرضية .
أنثى تتغلغل فى شرايينى وشرايين الشعر كالدم الأشقر
أنثى معجونة بأنوثتها التى لاتنتهى أبداً , ولا يمكن التنفس من دونها أبداً .*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*اكبر فخر للسما انك قمرها اكبر فخر للحب انك تعرفيه اكبر فخر عندي انك حبيبتي*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

***/  رسمتك درب خطوات ايامي ومحراب حبي..وداعبتك طيفا جميلا في احلامي..نهضت  باكرا والسعادة تغمرني وتعصرني ...وهرعت ابعث عنك في زوايا كل اركاني  ...فايقنت اني كنت اداعب الوهم...وادركت انك رحلت وسرقت مني عشقي واحلام  غرامي ...سلمت امري لخالقي وكتمت وجعي وكبلت بالصبر الامي ...وهيهات تجني  الثمار ..ان كان الغصن ينزف اوهاما...وعبثا تحصد ما زرعت في ارض قاحلة لا  تنبث غير الاشواك والحجارة.*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*أين تلك الأميره ؟
التى تقرأنى فى كبرياء
أين تلك الأنثى ؟
التى تأخزنى بلا إثتثناء
تبلعنى مثل قطرة ندى
قبلت خد الزهور العزراء
أين تلك المرأه ؟*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشعر  بإختناق وانا اننقس الهوى في ممرات الزمان الضيقة ....اريد أن احلق الى  السما...وامتزج مع حبات المطر في غيمة ...فهي أنقى.......انت فيها اكسير  امنية بها احيا .*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*زرعتك في شراييني وسميتك نظر عيني وهبتك كل إحساسي وقلت إنك اهلي وناسي*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*اميرة قلبى
لو كانت الجبال هي من تحرم عيناي أن ترى عيناكي
لجعلت من كل الجبال رمال وترويها أمطار عيناي
آه حبيبتي لو تسمعين نبضات القلب
آه . لو تسمعين حبيبتي لنداء قلبي
لكنتي سبقت الريح لتأتيني*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*كم تمنيتُ أن أكونَ أنفاسُكَ التي يحتضنها صدرك ..

و دمكَ الذي يسري في جسدك ...

لأكون أقرب اليك من ضلوعك...

و بذلك أضمن .. انكَ لن تستطيعَ العيشَ دوني ..*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*مـن أنــت حتى يتجــاوز حـبـك كــل مفـرداتــي
 وتخـتصـر مـن ميـلادي كـل حياتـي
 مـن أنـت لتعطـل كـل خياراتـي
 وتمـر مـن خـلالـك كـل أمنياتــي
 مـن أنـت لتجعـل مـن ذكـراك خـبز يومـي
 وقـريـناً تـوأمـاً لكـل صباحاتـي
 وتـغدو النـجــوم مـؤنستـي بغـيابـك وتبادلنى آهـاتـي
 أحـبـك ...سأصـمـت ..لأن بصـمتـي كـل إجـاباتـي

*


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*




عـــارف لما
 هتزعلنى وانا حامل



 هسيبك تنزل الصبح من غير ما اكلمك
 مخصماك بقى

 و...على الظهر كده هبعتلك مسج
 اقولك انى هسيبلك البيت
 ومش هتعرف طريقى تانى
 وهقفل الموبايل وانا عارفه
 انك ساعتها هتيجى جررررررررررى
 على البيت هقوم انا بقى
 نازله تحت السفره والمفرش هيدارينى
 وهاخد معايا لب وازازه ميه ساقعه
 عشان الجو حر امال افطس يعنى ؟؟
 وادخل استخبى لحد ما تيجى
 وفعلا تيجى وتلاقى هدومى مش موجوده
 ((( ناصحه انا مخبياهم )))
 وتسأل ماما *حماتى* هتؤلك مش عارفه مشوفتهاش
 وتتصل بمامتى تقولك لا مجتش عندى
 وتقعد تنفخ وتستغفر ربنا وخلااااااص
 هتمـــوت من الرعب عليا وتقوم قايل
 يارب احفظهالى هى وابنى يـــــاااااااارب

 ساعتها انا هدمع واطلع راسى من تحت التربيزه واقولك
 يا ســـلااااااااام
 لما انت بتحبنا كده بتزعلنا ليــه بقى ؟؟
 وعلى فكره بقى انا بحــبك اوى
 ومقدرش ازعل منك
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا يا سمير
بس مش عارفة اشارك فيه ازاي لاني لسة ما لقتش الحب الحقيقي
ربنا يفرح قلبك اخي الغالي


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا سمير
> بس مش عارفة اشارك فيه ازاي لاني لسة ما لقتش الحب الحقيقي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك اخي الغالي


*يمكنك تشاركى بكلام جميل عن
الحب سؤ بكلام او بصورة
انا ايضا لم اجد الحب الحقيقى ايضا
ويفرح قلبك انتى كمان يارب*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يمكنك تشاركى بكلام جميل عن*
> *الحب سؤ بكلام او بصورة*
> *انا ايضا لم اجد الحب الحقيقى ايضا*
> *ويفرح قلبك انتى كمان يارب*


 مش هتبقى حاجة حلوة
لازم لما اكتب كلام اكون حاسة بيه او لما احط صورة تكون بتعبر عن حالتي و احساسي
لكن اكتب كلمات بس من غير احساس مش حلوة
بس ممكن اكتب كلام عن حب الله او عن المحبة بصفة عامة


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش هتبقى حاجة حلوة
> لازم لما اكتب كلام اكون حاسة بيه او لما احط صورة تكون بتعبر عن حالتي و احساسي
> لكن اكتب كلمات بس من غير احساس مش حلوة
> بس ممكن اكتب كلام عن حب الله او عن المحبة بصفة عامة


*عندك النت مليان
كلام وصور
عن الحب مش لازم تكونى
حاسة بة 
اممممممم االموضوع عن الحب
واللى بيحصل فية 
ومش عن حب الله*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*‫لــمـــاذا نــغــلـــق أعــيــننــا...عندمــا نــبكــي ؟؟؟؟ *
*وعنــدمــا نــحلــم ؟؟؟؟وعندمــا نــقبــل ؟؟؟؟ وعنــدمـــانــتعــانــق ؟؟؟؟*
*لأن الاشـــياء الجميـــلة في الحيـــاةلا نراهـــابالعـيـــن, *​
*بل نحسها بالقـلـــب♥*​​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سأعشق يداى كثيـرا ً حين أرتدى ما يربطنى بـك حتى الموت** ! **♥*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​
*الحب هو. ان تبقى معهـ للنهايهـ وفى آصعب الظروف**;**♥*​
*

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​
*فـي الحُـب مافيش بَحبُـه علشَـان ؛ هي بحبُـه و بَـس**♥*​*

*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفيش **أجمل من إنك تكون بتفكر فى حد بتحبه أووووى **♥*​


*وسرحان مع نفسك فى **أجمل مواقفكم سوا*

*وفجأة يجيلك منه على موبايلك ,,*​


*فى نفس لحظة إندماجك فى تفكيرك فيه دى إتصال أو مسج معينة♥*​


*( كإنه بيقولك أنا حاسس بيك لدرجة التواصل) ♥*​


*فى اللحظة دى بجد بتبقا حاسس :*​


*من كتر ما قلبك " بيرقص م الفرحة وبيتنطط " ,,*​


*إنك إختلط عليك الأمر ! *​ 

*ومابتبقاش قادر تميز إنت لسه جوه الحلم ؟ !!!*​
*ولا إتصاله ده ولا رسالته حقيقة بجد ^^ ♥*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت مش بتكتب كلام في الحب 
انت بتكتب كلام عام
بس مش مشكلة
حلوة الصور و الكلام اللي عليها روووووعة
خاصة دي عجبتني اووووي


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انت مش بتكتب كلام في الحب
> انت بتكتب كلام عام
> بس مش مشكلة
> حلوة الصور و الكلام اللي عليها روووووعة
> خاصة دي عجبتني اووووي


*عندك كلام عن الحب اكتبية
اممممممم ميرسية انها عجبتك
الصورة*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ضاع الحب في زمن الضياع و الكذب صار ابداع
اناس تحب بصدق و اناس تحب بخداع
و ما اصعب ان تحب شخصا يرتدي قناع


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

☻ ♥☻

/█\./█\

.||. .||

اذا أحْبَبــتَ يـــوْماً

 ..

كُــنْ عَـــلى قَـــدرْ المَســـؤلـيّة

 !

لأن العَــبث بالمَـــشاعِرْ أســوَأ جَــريــمَة لا يُعــاقِـب عَــليْهَا القَــــانُون

بــــل يُعــاقِـب عَــليْهَا القَـــدر


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الحب جميل ولكن يجب أن يقع الإختيار الصح

حتى لا نقع في الندم​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> الحب جميل ولكن يجب أن يقع الإختيار الصح​
> 
> 
> حتى لا نقع في الندم​


 الله ينور عليكي يا قمر
هو دة الكلام


----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيبتي تسلميلي​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> حبيبتي تسلميلي​


 انتي اللي تسلميلي يا سكرة
و يسلم فمك اللي بيقول الكلام الحلو دة


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 ايه التناقض دة هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*ايش عارفنى انا بقى واحد بيحب على نفسة بينلو
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

م الاخر :
there is no love


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> م الاخر :
> there is no love


*هناك **هو الحب
الترجمة ههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هناك **هو الحب*
> *الترجمة ههههههههههههه*


 لا الترجمة
لا يوجد حب :spor2:


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا الترجمة
> لا يوجد حب :spor2:


*بل يوجد حب لاتفقدى الامل 
ربنا كاتب لكل واحد نصيبة*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بل يوجد حب لاتفقدى الامل *
> *ربنا كاتب لكل واحد نصيبة*


 نصيبه اللي هو زواج مش حب


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> نصيبه اللي هو زواج مش حب


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 ارجع و اقولك النصيب هو الزواج
لكن الحب مفيش
وهم
تسلية
كذبة 
خدعة
مش موجود اساسا


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ارجع و اقولك النصيب هو الزواج
> لكن الحب مفيش
> وهم
> تسلية
> ...


*وانا ارجع واقولك
الحياةمش هتقف على شخص واحد 
ويوجد حب صادق حقيقى 
بس مع الوقت المناسب
*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *وانا ارجع واقولك*
> *الحياةمش هتقف على شخص واحد *
> *ويوجد حب صادق حقيقى *
> *بس مع الوقت المناسب*


 طب نفكر كدة واحدة واحدة
لو افترضنا ان اتنين حبوا بعض حب حقيقي جدا
و ما اتجوزوش
يبقى استفدنا ايه بقى ؟
ماهي اسمها قصة حب فاشلة
لانها انتهت بالفراق و الوجع
يعني انتهت نهاية حزينة
يعني حب من دون زواج وهم


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب نفكر كدة واحدة واحدة
> لو افترضنا ان اتنين حبوا بعض حب حقيقي جدا
> و ما اتجوزوش
> يبقى استفدنا ايه بقى ؟
> ...


*بالعقل كدا منحكمشى القلب قبل العقل
ساعات كتير بندمان ونعيط عشان
حاجةاحنا بنحبها وعاوزينها
وبنحس انة ربنا حرمنا منها 
بالعكس ربنا ممكن ياخدمننا الحلو دا
لانة بكل تاكيد هيعوضنا عن الاحلى منة
زى الطفل الصغير نفسة فى يمسك كوباية
شكلها حلو بس ميعرفشى انها سخنة 
فممكن تسلعة  والاب يمنع الطفل 
من اخذ الكوباية اهواحنا كدامن 
ربنا مش جايز حتة لوكنا بنحب
حد حب حقيقى ونكتشف بعد
 الزواج انة العلاقة بينكم تحصل مشاكل
كبيرة مثل احنا  مش قداها 
اهوكدا احنا فى البداية بنحب نتعلق بحاجات
نفسنا مش هنسبها ابدا  وتنمنى تبقى لينا 
الى الابد وبنشوفها على انها شكلها حلو
اهوربنا بياخدها مننا وبيعوضنا عن 
حاجة احلى منها لانةربنا عارفها كويس
جدااااااا وعشان كدا الوقت المناسب
بيختارو ربنا لينا*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بالعقل كدا منحكمشى القلب قبل العقل*
> *ساعات كتير بندمان ونعيط عشان*
> *حاجةاحنا بنحبها وعاوزينها*
> *وبنحس انة ربنا حرمنا منها *
> ...


 لو كدة يبقى ماكانش حطهم في طريقنا من البداية
دي حاجة 
الحاجة التانية ان كتير ربنا بيسمح بجوازات فاشلة
و كتير جوازات بتبقى عن حب و بتفشل
و كمان مفيش حب 
مفيش حب
مفيش حب
مفيش حب


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لو كدة يبقى ماكانش حطهم في طريقنا من البداية
> دي حاجة
> الحاجة التانية ان كتير ربنا بيسمح بجوازات فاشلة
> و كتير جوازات بتبقى عن حب و بتفشل
> ...


*كتير مش بنسمع لكلام ربنا
احد الاساقفة قال
ان سر فشل الزواج وهو
اولا الرجل بيبص للجسد
والمراة بتبص للبنك
ودااهم سبب اللى مفهوش حب وبيخلى 
زواج فاشل وخصوص لو كان زواج صالوانات
بدون حب ممكن بيبقى فاشل بنسبة 90%
بتقولى مفيش حب خلاص سيبى الموضوع الموضوع على ربنا
ومتفكريشى فية وعيشى حياتك طبيعى 
ومعلومة تكون عندك مش كل شى بى ايد ربنا
علشان فى ناس بتظلم ربنا مع انة ربنا ملهوش زنب
لانة بيحبنا وبيختار الصالح لينا
نصيحة من اخ لى اخت بجد وبدون اى زعل*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *كتير مش بنسمع لكلام ربنا*
> *احد الاساقفة قال*
> *ان سر فشل الزواج وهو*
> *اولا الرجل بيبص للجسد*
> ...


 بالعكس بقى دة جواز الصالونات ناجح عن جواز الحب
يعني م الاخر مفيش حب
بس مفهمتش قصدك من الكلام اللي مكتوب في الصورة


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا من بقلبي يسكن حبه٠٠
 يا من نقش اسمه وسط قلبي٠٠
 يا من اذابني نار شوقي له٠٠
 يا من اعشقه بكل حواسي٠٠
 يا من اعشق كلماته٠٠
 يا من تعلمت بين يديه الحب٠٠
 يا من سحرني دلالا٠٠
 يا من يحتل تفكيري٠٠
 يا من تدمع العين في بعده٠٠
 يا من يسر القلب في قربا٠٠
 يا من اعدا بالحب الابدي٠٠
 يا من يقتلني شوقي له٠٠
 انا احبــــــ ـــــــك*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعال بنا نسافر عبر بساتين الحب .... نقطف الشوك ونطرحه في قاع النهر ...
 نرحل عن هذه الدنيا .. نزرع الحب .. ننشر الوفاء .. الصدق في قلب الحبر ...
 ما كنت لأرى نور الشمس ... وما كنت لأنظر لولاك إلى الأفق في ليلة البدر ....
 لو لم تكن أنت الأمل .. أنت الأهل .. أنت الحزن ... أنت النور يعيش في سجن البصر ...*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*قـــال : أحــبــك [♥]
 قالـت : أثبت
 قـــال : أحــبـــك [♥]
 قالت : أثبت
 قـــال : أحـــبــك [♥]
 قالت : لا أصدقك .. أنت تخدعني
 فأغمض عيناها بيديه و قال لها لم تصدقي قلبي الآن فلن تصدقي لساني بعد الآن
 فسكتت وزاد اضطرابها ، وعندما فتحت عيناها لم تجده أمامها ، فبكيت
 و ظلت تقول ياليتني صدقته لكن بشكوكي ضيعته .. و التفتت وجدته خلفها يطمأنها
 ويقول : أن لم أكن أمامك سأظل دائما بجانبك حتى و إن لم تصدقيني
 فـــأنــا [♥] أحـــــــبــك [♥] , وسأظل احبـــــــــك [♥]
 فأبتسمت بكسوف و همست فى أذنه : حبيبي أنا أعشـقك
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*احبك زوجى
 احبك يامن اتمنى ان تمنحني الحياه بقربك مني
 احبك يامن اتمنى ان تمنحني الحياه بنظره من عينيك
 احبك يامن تمنحني الحياه بلمسه من يديك
 احبك يامن تمنحني الحياه بكلمه من بين شفاتيك
 كلمه من شفتيك انتظرها كانتظارالام لإبنها لحظه قدومه للحياه*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ليـتـنـي أستـطـيــــع أن . .

 أضـع قـلـبـــي فـ / جســـدك ،، فـتـشـعـــر ﺑـمـا أشـعُــــر بــہ
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا  تتذكر ما مضى من حياتك مع شخص كنت تظن انه افضل الا شخاص واهم الاشخاص فى  حياتك وهو لم يقدر ذالك وقام بجرحك وهو يقصد ذالك بل تفكر فى المره القادمه  فى الشخص الذى سوف تعطيه كل ما تملك من حياتك حتى تسعده وتفائل خيرا فى ان  هناك افضل من الذى جرحك ويتمنى ان يسعدك مهما كانت الظروف وهناك مثل شعبى  يقول  ................... ((خذ الا يحبك ولا تاخذ الذى تحبه))
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*احببتها وهي طفلة صغيرة.....علمتها ما هو الحب ..فأحبتني......وكبرت على يداي ...وما زالت طفلتي الصغيرة....
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*
أفـضـل الـقـلوب : قـلـب لا يـغـيـب عـنـهُ الـصـدق

 و أفـضـل الـنـاس : شـخـص لا يـنـسـاك لأنـهُ يـحـبـك فـي الله

 و أفـضـل الأيــام : يـوم يـمـر بـك بـلا ذنـب

 و أفـضـل إهــداء :دعــاء يُــرفع لـك و أنـت لا تـعـلـم
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*قلبك محتاج كوداك علشان يحس بيا 
 ومخك محتاج فورمات علشان تمسح الافكار ديا
 وحياتك محتاجة ريسترت علشان تفكر فى اللحظة ديه
 ولما تيجى ليا افتح الهيدن علشان متخبيش حاجة عليا
 وتكون ريفريش علشان تستحمل القسية وتجيلى من غير فيرس  علشان متصقطش كلامك  وحكاياتك للتسلية احسن ما غير ليك نسخة اكس بى الاصلية انت فهمتنى بس  متكونش راماتك دى دى رام وان ودا الاهم يلا  صطب كارت الصوت ورن عليا  وبعدين كارت الشاشة وفكر فيا
*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ليسَ هُناگ قَدرٌ جَميلٌ أو قَدرٌ سَيء !..
 مَا يبدو جَميلاً للوَهلةِ الأولى قد ينتهي بگارثة..
 وَما يبدو قَبيحاً قَد يگون
 أروع مَا قد يحدثُ لنَا على الإطلاق..
 گلّ مَا يحدثُ لنَا هو نتَيجةٌ
 لأشياءٍ أخرى قد ارتگبنَاها..
 لذلگ.. هُناگ قَدرٌ عادلٌ فقَط
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*حنان المرأة أقوى من حنـــان الرجل...

 لــــــــكن
 .
 .
 ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 . دمعة الرجل

 أغلى من بحر دموع المرأة
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*
صحيت يوم وروحت لحدعنده.....
 وقعدت اعيط ومنفعلة جدااااااااا ..........
 قعد يسالني ويقولي مالك بس ياقلبي؟ ؟؟؟؟
 قعدت أقوله وأنا مصممة ان مافيش حاجة ......
 يقولي ازاي وانتي هاتموتي من العياط.........
 بعد وووقت كبير التفت وقلتله وانا عيوني من البكاء مش باينة.......
 عارف لو شوفتك مرة تانية في حلمي وانت بتبوووووس غيري مش هاتشوفني العمر كله♥
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيبى من دون أن اشعر .. أحببتكـ من دون أن انطق ..
 أحببتك حين رأك قلبي ..ولم ترااااك عينى
 أحببتك بكل ذرة من كياني ..
 أحببتك بكل روح وقلب تجمعوا في جسد واحد وعمر واحد ..
 أحببتك حين نبض قلبي وهامت روحي بك..
 فلقد تمنيت ان أنحت لك تمثالاً رائعاً رمزاً للحب والخلود ..
 صدقني أحببتك رغم بعد المسافات ..
 لابد بأن تعلم بأن حبي لك.سيظل باقياً ولن يرحل أبـداً ..
 ولن أنساك أبداً ..لن أنسى الحب الذي تقاسمته معك ..
 ولتعلم بأني لا أراك بعيني ..ولكني أراك بقلبي .
 وكلي يقين أن الحب معك لا يرحل أبداً ..
 هنا في مدينة العشاق ..فهى قلبك أنت
 فى مدينة عشقي سيظل قلبي ينبض بعشقك إلى الأبد ..
 أريدك بأن تعلم بأنني سأذكرك دائماً ..
 على مدى عمرى الباقى فى الحياه أريدك أن تعلم ..
 كم هو رائع أنني شاركتك جزءاً من عمري ..وأيامى
 لتكون أجمل ايامى وعمري وكل عمر .. فقد أصبح عشقي لك يتربع في داخل قلبي ..
 و ستظل طوال عمرك داخل هذا القلب
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحبك وكم كـــنت مشتــــاق لرؤية عيناكى الساحــــــرة
 أحبك وكم مــــرت علي ساعات الإنتظار بشغف اللقـــاء
 أحبك وتــــاه العقـــل وزاد النبض عنــد اللقــــــــــــــاء
 أحبك فوجـــدتك أمــــامى مــلاك يبتســـــم للقـــــــــــــاء
 أحبك فسكـــت الكــــلام وتحدثت عيناى بشوق الأيـــــام
 أحبك فكم كانـــت تشتـــاق عينــــاى لرؤية عينـــــــــاكى
 أحبك وحدثتك بقبلة تعنى انى لكى مهما طــال الزمـــان
 أحبك يا من إمتلكت القلـــب بنظـــرة من عينــــــــــــاكى
 أحبك وإن كنت سئمت الإنتظار ففى اللقاء نار وإشتيــاق
 أحبك مهما طالت بيننا المسافات فعيناكى لم تفارق
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*نادانــــــى الشوق من قلبك ...
 نبضات وأنغام تُحدثنـــــى ...
 تُشدينى بعذب الكلام ...
 مع سحر الليل والقمــــــــــــر ...
 أنه القـــــدر ...
 جاء بك أنت ...
 وأنت وحدك ...
 همسك يجذبنى ...
 صوتك يجذبــــنى ...
 حنينك يجذبنــــى ...
 ويُلملم بالحب من فؤادى ...
 كل آلآمـــى وذكرياتــى ..
 ويداوى جروح أطلال العمر ..
 يا حبيبي
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعدد نجمات السما التى تشاركنى سهر ليلك
 بعدد انات قلبى الــذى يــنـــادى أسمـــك
 بعدد قطرات دمى الذى يسرى فيه حُبك
 بحـــــبك ..

 كم وددت أن أتخطى حدود الكون
 كى أكتب إسمك ..!!!
 كى يعلم كل من فى الكون
 كم هى جميلة حياتى بعشقك
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*لك مني يا عشق قلبي كل ورود الكون بألوانها وصفاتها
 نعم أحبك......كأنك قمرا ينير ظلمات الكون من حولي
 نعم ملكت قلبي......كأن حروف أسمك تنطق كل معاني الحب
 نعم أشتاق إليك......كأنك غبت عني عقود الدهر كله
 هل تعلم أني كتبتك ميثاق بين كلماتي
 ورسمتك في عيني أجمل لوحة تدركها الأبصار
 فقال لى ......أو تعلمى أني في رؤياك أرى أجمل آيات الله في خلقه
 فأنتى أميرة مملكتي ...وملهمه كتاباتي...وصانعه أنفاسي
 أتمنى أن أصبح وردة حمراء تحمليها بين يديك...تضعيها بين ذراعيكى
 تنظرى اليها بعينك فتغرقيها حنانا وشوقا....تضعيها على وسادتكى
 أتمنى أن أصبح قلما تكتب به ( أحبك ) على صخرة لؤلؤيه
 لا يمحوها مرور الأزمان
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*جذبني الشوق اليك بقيود من حديد
 كلما انتزعت قيدا
 اعادته الذكر من جديد
 اخبرني كيف احيا
 وقلبك عن قلبي بعيد
 كم يطيب لى عذابي ونفسي تطالب بالمزيد
 فما الحب الا ملك ونحن له كالعبيد
 حبيبي تذكرني فالشوق لك عنيد.





*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*عًندمآ آكتَبُ لكً كلً هُذآ الحبً . .
*​*
 يُريُدونً آن يُعرُفونً آسمك !!
**
 وًلاكننيُ آرفضٌ ذٌلكُ بُشَدهُ لانةً
**
 ... ...
**
 ... آسًمــــــكً ليُ
**
 مًلامحــــكً ليُ !
**
 حروًفــــــكً ليُ
**
 آنفـآسًــــكُ ليُ
**
 ♥♥ حًيُــآتـــــــــكً بٍالكآملُ مًلكيُ آنآ وحديُ فقطً
**
 لا اريُد بآنً يُشَآركنيُ بحـــــبُكُ آحدُ
**
 آعشَـــــــــ♥ــــقكُـ يُااااآاآااآاا آنآ





*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيبـــــى
 أرسل إليك عبر الرياح عواطفي ..
 آهـ كم أفتقدتك في عالمي ..
 أبحث عنك وأنت تسكن بين جنبات روحي ..
 و يأخذني الشوق إليك ..
 فأبحث عنك ..
 ولا أجدك إلا في قلبي..
 كم أشتاق لك. .
 كم أفتقدك ..
 كم أحبك..
 كم اهواك..
 كم تشتاق عيناي الى رؤياك..
 وكم من العبرات ستذرفها على فراقك..
 فما زال قلبي يحتويك في جميع حجراته..
 آهـ .. كم يمكن لقلبي أن يستمر نبضاً ..؟؟
 والى متى ستحتمل روحي التحليق وحيدهـ .. بعد غيابك..؟؟
 الى مـــتى ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*بماذا اصفك 
 وماهو الكلام 
 اني عجزت عن وصف حالي
 وبت في حيرة من امري 
 انا متيمة
 انا حبي جنوني 
 انا من ماتت في حبك
 ماافعل لاكون بخير 
 ماالحل لاخفف من رعشتي معك
 ماالحل قلي بربك ماالحل لاكون في حبك جنونيا هادئة اعشقك بصمت
 واحببتك بصمت 
 لكن الصمت مل مني وبات ان يفضح سري لانه لن يعد يتحمل الحنين اليك





*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*هو لم يفعل شيءغير انه سرق قلبي مني....
 سرق روحي مني ..... واحساسي بالحياة....
 سرق مني اعز مااملك هو ذاتي ...عنفواني...كبريائي....
 سرق مني نبضات قلبي التي لم تنبض الا له....
 سرق اوردتي شراييني التي كانت تصل بين الروح القلب والجسد لتبض به....
 سرقت كل شيء مني حتى الذي لم اعرفه كان له ....
 ياسارقي...
 يامنقذي....
 ياجارحي....
 لم يكن الفراق غايتي ...بل كان هو دمعتي....
 لم يكن سهل علي ان احاول ان انساك....
 ولكن قلبي اصر على ان ينبض بهواك...
 لم يكن سهل على ان اجرح قلبي بيدي....
 ولكني فعلت ولم استطيع ان اداويه......
 حاولت نسيانك.....
 تجاهلك......
 ان ابعدك عن نضري.....
 ولكن وجدت كل شيء يجذبني اليك ....
 حتى صمتي كان يناديك....
 كان يبحث عنك....
 يشتاقك....
 لكن دون جدوى....
 فقد قتلت حبك بيدي....
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*سآلونى عن الشوق فاغمضت عينى وقلت 
 هو شعور داخلي تشعره يجيش بداخلك 
 هو شعور اخر تتمنى ان يبقى معك 
 هو الاحساس بصوت من تحب 
 الشعور بعطر من تعشق 
 هو الحب وكل الحب لمن تعشقه الروح وتهواه 
 هو الشوق المغلف بكل مشاعر الغرام*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*إليك يا من علمني كيف أحب وكيف اشتاق ..
 فهاأنت يا حبيبي ..
 أحْبّـــــــــك .. لَيس لأنّك شيء .. بل لأنّك أجمل الأشياء
 وأكثرها إدراكًا لمعاني الجَمال ..
 أُحبُّــــــــك ..لَيسَ لأنك نبض .. بل لأنّك أصدق النبضات
 وأكثرها إشباعًا بالنّقاء ..
 أُحبّـــــــــك .. ليسَ لأنك لست مجرد حبيب .. بل لأنّك نصفى الآخر

 أنت نبض قلبــــــــــي ..
 دعني أترجم لك قصائد عشقي بكل اللغات..
 أدونها في كل الأساطير والحكايات ..

 حبيبى من عيناك بدأت ثورة حروفي والكلمات ..
 وسطرت رواية عشق بلا أكاذيب أوخرافات..
 وعلى دقات قلبى غفى حنيني ..
 وبات في حبك أنا لا أعرف هزيمة ولا أرفع الرايات ..
 فـ دعني حبيبي أُريك عشقي بكل اللغات .
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اﺳﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻡ ﺑﺸﺮﻁ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺍﻓﻘﻨﻲ ﺻﻮﺗﻚ
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعضُ الكلماتِ لا تحتاجُ "للفَهم" .. تحتاجُ "للإحساس"
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا من تعلمت منه كل معاني الحب
 ساحبك وان اجبرتني كل الدنيا على الابتعاد عنك
 احبك يا ريحانة الروح
 اعشقك يا بلسم الجروح
 اعيش فقط من اجل حبك
 فاسقني من كاس عشقك حتى ارتوي
 فانا لا يمكن ان اكون الا بين يديك.
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اناديكِ
 يا من سطرت حروف حبكِ..
 فوق دقات قلبي اناديكِ
 من بين امواج المستحيل
 من فوق السحابات والنجوم
 من وسط الزلازل و البراكين
 اناديكِ
 هاك قلبي قد حان وقت قطافة
 راح ينبض
 كل لحن فية يناديكِ
 و اناشيدي التي لاحت
 فإسمعيها
 وورودي التي التي فاحت
 فتنسميها
 وعصافيري التي راحت تزقزق
 فأرقبيها
 تناديكـِ تناديكـِ تناديكـِ
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*أيها الساكن في قلبي رغماً عني
 ليتني أسكن ثغرك عمرا.
 وأشم عطرك زهرا..
 وأموت في حضنك دهرا..
 ... وأضمك من غروب الشمس
 .. لموعد الفجر..

 ... و باقي عمري كله معك ولك ..
 رغم كل المسافات الا أنك معي ..
 وفي قلبي و حضني ..
 وفي زمن الغروب ..
 كل الأمكنة ضاقت بي ..
 إلا عينيك ..
 التي لا تبحر عيناي إلا إليهما ..
 لأضع بين يديكـ كل الآتي ..
 و ماتبقى أو ما أبقيت





*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*
اتنفـــــس هواك وأتنـــــفس وجودك
 وأتنـــــفس عشقك الذي يتغـــــلغل بقلبي
 دفء أنفـــــاسك يحاصرني يعانقـــــــني
 صوتــــك وهمــــسك أردده لحــــنا بداخلي
 قلـــــبي يهيم بـــــك ونبضـــــاته تردد اسمــــك





*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*
أأقول أحبك ... فتطلب منى اثباتا!!! ...
 فهل يكفيك شروق شمسى بين يديك ...
 وغروبها بين عينيك ...
 هل يكفيك نسيم حبى يطاير خلجات قلبك...
 هل يكفيك ابحار سفينة شوقى بين امواج غضبك...
 هل يكفيك قول لسانى أحبك أحبك
 أكثر من ذاتى ..من قلبي ... من روحى ...من كيانى ..
 أعتقد ان حبر قلمى سينتهى ولن تنتهى كلماتي.





*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*آشتآقُڪَ سِراً أتصَنع آلڪِبريآء جهراً ،
 وآتحآيل على نفسِي !
 آرتدّي آلقوة نهآراً ، لِ أرفع حآجبي
 وأمشِي بغرور متعآليّة ، وآضعُ زينتي
 ڪَأني لستُ هي مَن سهِرت بآڪِية مَخذولة
 آجل أتجمل لِ آخفي آثآر خَيبآت الأمس
 أخفي لَڪمآت بآدَت وآضحة
 أخفي نفسِي بعزة نفسِي ،
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*آخبــرهـمّ آنـــــي آحــــــــبك ..
 لــآ بـل آعــشقِـــــك .. لــا بــلِ آتنفســـــــك ..
 آخبــرهــمُ آنــــــك
 روحــي ، .. قـلبي .. حيــاتي .. عشـقِـي ، لــآ بـل أكثــرُ ..
 آخبــرهــمّ آنــــك مختــلفُ .. آنِــك آكــسَجيــني ..
 آنــك تعيــش بــداخلى[
 آخبرهــم آنــــك روح آستــوطنــت گيــانــي ..
 آننـي آختنــق عـــــــندمــا تبتــــــــعد عــــــنـي ..
 أننـــــي احتــاجــك بشــده افتقــدك بســرعــه ..
 آن يــــــــــومــي دونــــك كــآنــه لـــــــــم يكــن ..
 آخبــرهــم آن عينــي لـــم تعشــق غيــرك ..
 آننــي لــآ آستطيــع رؤيتـــــك حـــــــــــــزيــنـا ..
 آخبــرهــم آنـنـي " لــآ آستطيــع العيــش دونــك " ..
 آخبــرهّــم آنـــــك .... آنــــــــــــــــــآ
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*عارف يعني ايه عزة نفس!
 يعني لو روحي عندك
 مش عايزها !
*


----------

